# [OT] Com'e' il vostro desktop??? E il framebuffer???

## cerri

Purtroppo il forum non permette l'inserimento delle immagini... tuttavia, mi sembra un'idea carina.

Ergo: questo è il mio desktop!

Mod EDIT: modificato il titolo. È un po' tirata come thread e ad essere stretti sarebbe una Dup ma tecnicamente nel forum italiano non c'è ancora nulla di simile... e poi dobbiamo rimontare i francesi!  :Twisted Evil:  - bsolar

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Purtroppo il forum non permette l'inserimento delle immagini... tuttavia, mi sembra un'idea carina.
> 
> Ergo: questo è il mio desktop!

 

Ecco il mio

----------

## malteo

IL GRANDE LEBOWSKI!

Il mio film preferito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Beh, so che e' un DUP, pero' mi piace segmentare le risorse italiane da quelle internazionali...  :Wink: 

bsolar... se vogliamo rimontare i francesi... il tuo desktop?!?!!?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Abbasso i francesi. (mais no mes amis, je plaisante, j'aime la France e les Françaises  :Very Happy:  )

Ecco il mio ( http://space.virgilio.it/shev.dd@tin.it/myDesk2.png ), o almeno uno dei tanti miei  :Razz: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Abbasso i francesi. (mais no mes amis, je plaisante, j'aime la France e les Françaises  )
> 
> 

 

Tu t'es trompé. Il faut écrire "Mais noN mes amis, je plaisante, j'aime la France eT les françaises"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu t'es trompé. Il faut écrire "Mais noN mes amis, je plaisante, j'aime la France eT les françaises"  

 

Semplici errori dovuti alla fretta  :Razz:  Sarà arrugginito il mio francese, ma non così tanto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Semplici errori dovuti alla fretta  Sarà arrugginito il mio francese, ma non così tanto 

 

Perdonato,   :Cool:   e' che a lavorare in francese ti viene la voglia di correggere 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## jdoe

ecco il mio

shot!

John[/url]

----------

## skyblaze

scusate ma quel set di icone rotonde per gnome come si chiama che me lo scarico?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *skyblaze wrote:*   

> scusate ma quel set di icone rotonde per gnome come si chiama che me lo scarico? 

 

Se non erro non è un tema di gnome, ma un set di icone proprie di gentoo!  :Very Happy: 

Le trovi sul sito di gentoo, nella sezione icone:

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/icons.xml

----------

## bsolar

Ecco il mio desktop popolato di finestre e vuoto (circa).  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

io non ho ancora un shot del mio ultimo desktop, piùttosto vi chiedo come si kiama quel bel programma per visualizzare la barra laterale con le informazioni sul sistema (molti shots postati qui ce l'hanno...). la sto cercando da un po' di tempo (non proprio assiduamente) ma senza trovarla.

----------

## skyblaze

 *teknux wrote:*   

> io non ho ancora un shot del mio ultimo desktop, piùttosto vi chiedo come si kiama quel bel programma per visualizzare la barra laterale con le informazioni sul sistema (molti shots postati qui ce l'hanno...). la sto cercando da un po' di tempo (non proprio assiduamente) ma senza trovarla.

 é il programmino "GKrellm" scritto in gtk proprio per l'ambiente gnome.Per le varie statistiche va a guardare la cartella /proc;)

----------

## bsolar

 *skyblaze wrote:*   

> é il programmino "GKrellm" scritto in gtk proprio per l'ambiente gnome.Per le varie statistiche va a guardare la cartella /proc;)

 

Non è "per GNOME", è solo la GUI che richiede GTK ma volendo il daemon va anche senza.  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco il mio desktop

----------

## skyblaze

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *skyblaze wrote:*   é il programmino "GKrellm" scritto in gtk proprio per l'ambiente gnome.Per le varie statistiche va a guardare la cartella /proc;) 
> 
> Non è "per GNOME", è solo la GUI che richiede GTK ma volendo il daemon va anche senza. 

 ma veramente la gui va dapertutto anche su kde come tutte le applicazioni gtk e/o qt.Era solo per dire che è scritto con le libreire gtk di gnome;)

----------

## bsolar

 *skyblaze wrote:*   

> ma veramente la gui va dapertutto anche su kde come tutte le applicazioni gtk

 

Ovviamente, infatti lo vedi bello come il sole sul mio desktop.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

Il mio. La foto in background e' della mia Alice  :Smile:  e cambia automaticamente a rotazione.

--Gianluca

----------

## bld

ecco il mio http://archon.teilam.gr:15586/screenshots/bld%40gentoo-undernet.png

 :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Si vede che non stavi lavorando... se io sentissi quella musica (che mi piace, beninteso) in ufficio ucciderei troppa gente...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

e questo il mio... avrei preferito fare uno stich dei 4 desktop...   :Cool: 

http://smartart.boese.biz/works/Screenshot-gentoo.png

in aggiunta posto qui un wallpaper che ho appena finito di fare:

1024x768:

http://smartart.boese.biz/works/gentoo-wallpaper-1024x768.jpg

1280x1024:

http://smartart.boese.biz/works/gentoo-wallpaper-1280x1024.jpg

ogni feedback è ben accetto... 

ne sto preparando un'altro cmq  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ogni feedback è ben accetto... 
> 
> ne sto preparando un'altro cmq 

 

Non male, non sono le mie tinte predilette (preferisco desktop più scuri, più cupi), ma è carino, lo aggiungerò alla mia "collezione gentoo"  :Smile: 

Vediamo i prossimi lavori, poi ti assumerò come mio "wallpaperista" di fiducia (anche perchè l'unico che conosco)!  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao a tutti.

X Gianluca Rotoni: 

Cos'hai usato per mettere quella barra stile osx? Che wm usi?

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## almafer

ecco una mia

http://chemako21.supereva.it/schermata.jpg

----------

## bld

cherri wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Si vede che non stavi lavorando... se io sentissi quella musica (che mi piace, beninteso) in ufficio ucciderei troppa gente... 

 

Si la verita' e' che non stavo ne lavorando e ne studianto, credo che stavo cazzegiando  :Smile:  datto che non mi voglio metter con la configurazione di iptables e snort ancora..  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

 *bld wrote:*   

> cherri wrote:

 

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! Se mettevi cherry mi facevi passare per una ciliegina!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ginko

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> X Gianluca Rotoni: 
> 
> Cos'hai usato per mettere quella barra stile osx? Che wm usi?
> ...

 

KDE, Superkaramba e tuxbar. Guarda questo thread.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## hellraiser

http://wwww.host17.org/hellraiser666/screen/scr3n.png

Ecco il mio screen...su Fluxbox

premetto che uso ankora slackware...ma sto mettendo gentooo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> http://wwww.host17.org/hellraiser666/screen/scr3n.png
> 
> Ecco il mio screen...su Fluxbox

 

Complimenti, mi piace molto!  :Very Happy: 

Posso farti un paio di domande? Che font usi nei menu? Il tema di gkrellm è tuo personale o l'hai preso da qualche parte?

 *Quote:*   

> premetto che uso ankora slackware...ma sto mettendo gentooo  

 

Ti consiglio di passarci velocemente, non sai cosa ti stai perdendo!  :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   http://wwww.host17.org/hellraiser666/screen/scr3n.png
> 
> Ecco il mio screen...su Fluxbox 
> 
> Complimenti, mi piace molto! 
> ...

 

Si si certo...ci passo appena finisco gli esami di maturita...cosi avro tempo da dedicargli  :Smile: 

cmq il font che uso per il menu lo trovi sul sito di fluxbox 

aspè che ti trovo il link cosi te lo scarichi

http://www.xs4all.nl/~hanb/software/fluxbox/artwiz-fonts.tar.bz2

http://www.fluxbox.org/docs/artwiz-fonts.php [guida per installare i font]

ah poi per gkrellm uso il themere Glass...non ricordo dove lo avevo preso pero  :Smile: 

presto faccio un theme e lo metto su freshmeat....magari ti faccio sape'... 

addiossss

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...) addiossss

 

Grazie mille delle info, sei stato più che esauriente!  :Very Happy: 

(in bocca al lupo per la maturità, e benvenuto in Gentooo ; )

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq il font che uso per il menu lo trovi sul sito di fluxbox 

 

Piccola nota di cronaca per chi fosse interessato, in particolare Hellraiser quando avrà finito la maturità  :Wink:  : ho provato a dare un'occhiata ai fonts che dicevi, scoprendo con piacere che c'è un bell'ebuild già pronto per gentoo, solo che è attualmente masked. In ogni caso essendo nel portage tree si può installare comodamente senza problemi (inoltre ho scoperto che già in debian avevo installato quei font)  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

ecco il mio  :Smile: 

http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/6563-foto1.jpg

----------

## koma

molto semplicemente 

http://www.koma.altervista.org/immagini/komaDesk.jpg

[b]Mod EDIT: tolta la grossa immagine. - bsolar[/i]

----------

## sciack

com'è? bello!!

 :Wink: )

www.sciack.org/screenshots/

il sito è chiuso di notte.

 :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ecco il mio Desktop:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/6906-screenshot.jpg

Ciao a tutti 

Jaco

----------

## solka

http://images.deviantart.com/large/screenshot/nix/solka_linux_desktop.png

amo la semplicità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://images.deviantart.com/large/screenshot/nix/solka_linux_desktop.png
> 
> 

 

Bella la frase   :Very Happy: 

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Perche', la foto??!!?!? Gli ho dovuto fare i complimenti per PM!!!

CMQ: ecco il mio framebuffer.

----------

## fatez

beh allora le metto anche io :

Desktop : http://www.unzpower.org/screen/DesktopFatez.jpg

FrameBuffer : http://www.unzpower.org/screen/FrameBufferFatez.jpg

Cerri, molto bello il tuo framebuffer  :Smile: [/img]

----------

## cerri

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Cerri, molto bello il tuo framebuffer 

 

 :Cool: 

CMQ, il tuo font rulezza anzicheno!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatez

Si è molto carino, lo uso dai tempi della cara e vecchia zia slackware.

Si chiama "t" font  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Ehm... come si cambia font?

----------

## fatez

Io sono intervenuto direttamente in /etc/rc.conf, ed ho modificato la riga come segue 

CONSOLEFONT="t"

per una lista di tutti i font fai ls -la /usr/share/consolefonts

ciao ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

mmmhhh... ma funziona per il framebuffer del boot?

O funziona solo dopo il comando /etc/init.d/bootsplash start?

----------

## fatez

essendo in rc.conf quando la macchina fa il boot e legge lo script il font viene cambiato

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> mmmhhh... ma funziona per il framebuffer del boot?
> 
> O funziona solo dopo il comando /etc/init.d/bootsplash start?

 

Premesso che non ho ben capito le due domande  :Razz:  , cmq cambiare i fonts in rc.conf funziona per il framebuffer, non mi risulta dipenda dal bootsplash. Ma sono ancora perplesso sul fatto d'aver capito o meno la domanda  :Very Happy: 

(la variabile CONSOLEFONT in rc.conf è la stessa che di solito si cambia per avere i vari simboli come l'euro in console)

----------

## cerri

Utilizzo il framebuffer a livello di boot, quindi mi chiedevo se settare qualsiasi cosa in rc.conf avesse senso prima che nel boot venisse processato.

Per capirci, ho il fb subito dopo lilo, ma a quel punto rc.conf non e' ancora processato!

----------

## doom.it

http://www.kdelook.org/content/pics/6583-1.png

Il mio  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Utilizzo il framebuffer a livello di boot, quindi mi chiedevo se settare qualsiasi cosa in rc.conf avesse senso prima che nel boot venisse processato.
> 
> 

 

Perfetto, ora ho capito (forse  :Razz:  ). Per avere senso ha senso, perchè se anche rc.conf non venisse letto nelle primissime fasi del boot, in ogni caso non appena pocessato verrebbe applicato anche al "framebuffer di boot". Mi capita lo stesso con l'immagine di bootsplash: mi fa il boot con la console normale (+fb) e solo verso la fine mi carica lo sfondo (si, so che dipende da /etc/init.d bootsplash, era nel senso che si possono fare modifiche in corsa). Se invece venisse processato nelle primissime fasi, allora avresti i tuoi bei fonts fin dall'inizio. In ogni caso al login li dovresti avere.

Credo che fatez che ha i font particolari possa confermare o smentire (i miei font sono quelli normali, quindi non mi accorgo a che punto cambia. Magari se ho tempo provo a cambiarli e controllare).

EDIT: ho provato i font t: fa quasi tutto il boot con i font normali, quindi verso la fine li cambia mettendo quelli scelti (i t in questo caso). Dunque dovrei confermare quanto detto sopra  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Ci siamo capiti.

Per avere il fb dal boot, devi caricare l'immagine tramite initrd  :Smile: .

TNX

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per avere il fb dal boot, devi caricare l'immagine tramite initrd .

 

Sisi, non era un problema quello, era una delle moltissime prove fatte per conoscere bene fb e compagnia. Grazie lo stesso  :Smile:  Come dicevo in altro post uso solo il framebuffer per ora, se in futuro permetteranno il bootsplash anche con i driver della propria scheda allora tornerò ad usarlo (che poi già riesco a caricarlo, solo che poi da problemini vari, tipo immagine che non viene considerata e quindi sovrascritta dai caratteri della console e cose del genere)

----------

## paolo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Come dicevo in altro post uso solo il framebuffer per ora, se in futuro permetteranno il bootsplash anche con i driver della propria scheda allora tornerò ad usarlo...

 

Mi spiegate come funzia? Ma il bootsplash non "gira" sopra fb?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi spiegate come funzia? Ma il bootsplash non "gira" sopra fb?
> 
> 

 

Non prenderla per una rispostaccia, ma credo che il posto ideale per capire a fondo come funziona il bootsplash è dare un'occhiata al sito ufficiale.

Cmq in breve (molto) il bootsplash gira "sul fb", ti permette di avere una console più personalizzata e bellina, con tanto di immagine sullo sfondo (dagli screen postati te ne potrai fare un'idea), barra di progressione al boot etc. Il difetto attuale di questa soluzione è che mi pare sia stata testata soltanto con i driver standard vesa, che a loro volta hanno il limite di un refresh a 60 Mhz fisso, quindi alla lunga fastidioso.

Con gli altri driver i risultati non sono garantiti (io per esempio ho provato a farlo andare con quelli per 3dfx ma da diversi problemi).

Quindi tra la console bellina e la console riposante per ora ho scelto la seconda, in attesa che si possa avere bellina e riposante  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Confermo che funziona solo con i vesa (c'e' una patch per radeon, ma non ho provato... troppe beghe per un'immagine!).

CMQ: /me ha il notebook e se ne frega dei 60Hz!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## solka

Mio fb [finalmente sono riuscito a farlo andare :p]

http://www.solka.it/varie/fbsolka.png

----------

## bsolar

Non so se anche a voi è capitato ma installando il nuovo gnome-icon-theme l'icona del lucchetto che blocca il desktop era diventata orrenda, probabilmente ne sceglieva una piccola e la scalava (male) invece di prendere quella grande.

Ho risolto il problema installando fluxbox, che ora uso con una certa soddisfazione.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

La mia icona e' ok...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho risolto il problema installando fluxbox, che ora uso con una certa soddisfazione. 

 

Perchè la faccina non troppo convinta?

p.s.: benvenuto nel club  :Very Happy: 

p.p.s.: stai usando la versione 0.9.3 in sviluppo? Dallo screen non sembra. Ti consiglio vivamente di passare a quella, non te ne pentirai e la faccina muterà in un sorriso di gioia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

ufff... solo a me piace windowmaker ... sigh  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.p.s.: stai usando la versione 0.9.3 in sviluppo? Dallo screen non sembra. Ti consiglio vivamente di passare a quella, non te ne pentirai e la faccina muterà in un sorriso di gioia! 

 

Giusto per dovere di cronaca: da pochi minuti è stata rilasciata la versione 0.9.4 (sempre di sviluppo), direi che la migrazione è d'obbligo  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Perchè la faccina non troppo convinta?

 

 :Mr. Green:   <-- meglio?

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.p.s.: stai usando la versione 0.9.3 in sviluppo? Dallo screen non sembra. Ti consiglio vivamente di passare a quella, non te ne pentirai e la faccina muterà in un sorriso di gioia! 

 

Ho installato la 0.9.4 ma non vedo grandissimi cambiamenti, a parte le tab e altri dettagli.

PS: sai se posso avere più slit? ne vorrei uno per gkrellm2 dato che altrimenti compare nella taskbar...

----------

## solka

@bsolar

che programma è quello che gira in basso a destra, mi pare per la selezione dei workspaces?

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   <-- meglio?

 

Decisamente  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho installato la 0.9.4 ma non vedo grandissimi cambiamenti, a parte le tab e altri dettagli.

 

Dettagli che fanno la differenza!

Hai provato i menu trasparenti? E le pixmaps per decorare le finestre? e le tab integrate nelle finestre? e i menu che ora puoi controllare con la tastiera? e la funzione di memoria delle finestre per riaprirle come le avevi lasciate? e l'autoraggruppamento delle finestre? per non parlare delle funzioni gà presenti e migliorate e...  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> PS: sai se posso avere più slit? ne vorrei uno per gkrellm2 dato che altrimenti compare nella taskbar...

 

Mmm, più slit non saprei, non credo cmq. Io attualmente uso solo gkrellm integrato nella slit, le dockapp non le uso più (se sono poche credo tu possa caricarle cmq nella slit insieme a gkrellm, non ho mai provato ma non vedo perchè non dovrebbe andare). Massimo chiederemo a Fluxgen di aggiungerlo nella prossima versione  :Razz: 

----------

## Josuke

solka noto che anche tu sei pieno di quei fastidiosissimi messaggi 

modprobe: can't locate module e un device...

nessuno ha idea di come fare in modo che non compaiano? mi danno una noia...

bsolar: addirittura hai cambiato tutto..per una icona?   :Shocked:   sei peggio di me haha   :Cool:   comunque cosa usi in fluxbox per la barra dei desk virtuali?

----------

## solka

è un problema di devfsd, sono fastidiosi, ma per fortuna non indicano nulla di male  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> bsolar: addirittura hai cambiato tutto..per una icona?

 

CMQ GNOME mi aveva stancato...

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> comunque cosa usi in fluxbox per la barra dei desk virtuali?

 

 *solka wrote:*   

> che programma è quello che gira in basso a destra, mi pare per la selezione dei workspaces?

 

bbpager. Stavo pensando di provare anche fluxter anche se non so le differenze, credo sia più che altro questione di integrazione con fluxbox.

----------

## solka

thx per le infos  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

ottimo tnx bsolar provo subito hehe

----------

## shev

Restando in tema di fluxbox e workspace, consiglio di provare la gestione che ne permette fluxbox: con il tasto centrale del mouse si apre il menu che gestisce i workspace, con tanto di elenco delle applicazioni aperte in ognuno. Con lo scroll del mouse sul desktop si passa in un istante da un workspace all'altro. Nella toolbar viene indicato il ws in cui ci si trova attualmente.

So che detto così suona macchinoso e dispersivo, ma io uso questo metodo da un po' e mi ci trovo veramente bene, evitando l'uso di utility aggiuntive. 

Dipende poi dai gusti ovviamente, l'ho detto solo per chi non avesse notato questa possibilità.

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Restando in tema di fluxbox e workspace, consiglio di provare la gestione che ne permette fluxbox: con il tasto centrale del mouse si apre il menu che gestisce i workspace, con tanto di elenco delle applicazioni aperte in ognuno. Con lo scroll del mouse sul desktop si passa in un istante da un workspace all'altro.

 

Inoltre trascinando una finestra contro il bordo del workspace si "salta" a quello accanto.  :Cool: 

----------

## Josuke

io quell'opzione l'ho disattivata subito   :Confused: 

----------

## koma

Ecco il mio frame buffer http://koma.altervista.org/images/framebuffer.jpg

e il mio desk.

http://koma.altervista.org/images/koma.jpg

Mod EDIT: da img a link. - bsolar

----------

## Josuke

ottima mossa bsolar  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

heheh scusate grazie bsolar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Ecco il mio frame buffer http://koma.altervista.org/images/framebuffer.jpg

e il mio nuovo desk.

http://koma.altervista.org/images/new.jpg

a breve edito e inserisco la foto del mio case ... vi farò sbavare d'invidia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

WHAWHAHWAH e ora sbavate ( o meglio spero  :Smile:  di fronte a cotanto splendore http://koma.altervista.org/images/case.JPG

tutto dipinto a mano da valentina la ragazza di blackman a lei gli oneri e onori  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

cosa sono sti occhi spalancati ....    :Crying or Very sad:   nn è bellino?  :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

Bellino e' bellino, e' che non avevo mai visto un case pitturato...

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> cosa sono sti occhi spalancati ....     nn è bellino?  

 

Spero che la pittura non coli per il calore... o peggio non prenda fuoco!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koma

Gli aquerelli seccano nn colano ... e poi siete solo gelooosi :°

 *Quote:*   

> Spero che la pittura non coli per il calore... o peggio non prenda fuoco!

 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Bellino e' bellino, e' che non avevo mai visto un case pitturato...

 

 :Shocked:  Non dirai sul serio... esistono case che sono vere opere d'arte, belli veramente da far paura. Considera che uno dei miei pc ha in cantiere quest'opera di "impreziosimento artistico" da diverso tempo ormai, appena ho tempo vedi come faccio trasformarlo!  :Very Happy: 

Cmq ci sono moltissimi siti a riguardo, inserisci da quelli "semplicemente" di modding a vere e proprie gallerie d'arte (non ho link sotto mano, cmq puoi trovarli facilmente)

Ovviamente il tutto va fatto con materiale scelto... vero Koma?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

>   Non dirai sul serio... esistono case che sono vere opere d'arte, belli veramente da far paura. Considera che uno dei miei pc ha in cantiere quest'opera di "impreziosimento artistico" da diverso tempo ormai, appena ho tempo vedi come faccio trasformarlo! 
> 
> Cmq ci sono moltissimi siti a riguardo, inserisci da quelli "semplicemente" di modding a vere e proprie gallerie d'arte (non ho link sotto mano, cmq puoi trovarli facilmente)

 

Io una volta avevo montato il modellino di uno scheletro con la falce sul case, ma avevo 11-12 anni...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

 *Quote:*   

> Io una volta avevo montato il modellino di uno scheletro con la falce sul case, ma avevo 11-12 anni...

 

Non hai capito

I case sono dipinti a mano con i metodi più vari  :Smile:  sono stato a una fiera apposita 

Ho visto monitor che parevano teste con la bocca aperta.

 casse che erano come guardiani a fianco del pc robe stupende la fantasia a volte mi faceva quasi paura .... (un viso con il cassettino del lettore cd come lingua)

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non hai capito
> 
> I case sono dipinti a mano con i metodi più vari 

 

I mod mica si limitano a un po' di pittura.

Ho visto cose che voi umani non potete immaginare...

----------

## maranik

Koma appena ho 5 min di tempo fotografo il mio case e ti faccio vedere cosa sisgnifica modding  :Wink:   :Razz: 

e vi posto pure il mio desktop cosi' mi dite che ne pensate

ciaoLast edited by maranik on Tue Jul 15, 2003 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maranik

Ok eccovi i links:

Case:

http://web.tiscali.it/maranik/case_frontale.jpg

http://web.tiscali.it/maranik/case_buio2.jpg

Desktop:

http://web.tiscali.it/maranik/snapshot1.png (400KB)

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *maranik wrote:*   

> Ok eccovi i links:
> 
> Case:
> 
> http://web.tiscali.it/maranik/case_frontale.jpg
> ...

 

credo tu abbia sbagliato link oppure ti abbiano kiuso il sito

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo tu abbia sbagliato link oppure ti abbiano kiuso il sito

 

...e in questi casi via di inventiva e sperimentazione! Basta che salvi i file sul tuo disco e il gioco è fatto (tasto di destra -> Save link as...)!

 :Wink: 

p.s.: carino lo screen, Maranik

----------

## maranik

Ok tutto risolto, potete vedere il tutto su:

http://web.tiscali.it/maranik

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

belo belo belooo!! posso copiare idea tua io??  :Very Happy: D

mio padre ha giusto preso la acchina a laser per il taglio delle lamiere (precisone al millesimo del millimetro)

Mi faccio un po' quello che mi gira  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   
> 
> credo tu abbia sbagliato link oppure ti abbiano kiuso il sito 
> 
> ...e in questi casi via di inventiva e sperimentazione! Basta che salvi i file sul tuo disco e il gioco è fatto (tasto di destra -> Save link as...)!
> ...

 

si ..  ok avevo provato dopo ma non è che tutti si debbano mettere lì 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

Maramik mi diresti che tema hai usato per il "meteo" con karamba? E' davvero bello (anche il resto  :Smile:  )

----------

## maranik

Koma se ti piace hai voglia, non c'e' mica il copyright  :Very Happy: 

Flocchini e' il liquid weather.

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## fatez

Nuovo Fb del mio server : http://www.unzpower.org/screen/FbServer.png

Fb del mio pc : http://www.unzpower.org/screen/FrameBufferFatez.jpg

Desktop: http://www.unzpower.org/screen/DesktopFatez.jpg

----------

## cerri

Un fb su un server???

Ahhhhhhhhhh, ma questo server ha pure Seti...  :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Un fb su un server???
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh, ma questo server ha pure Seti... 

 

E poi ha un bel desktop. È risaputo che le interfacce grafiche dei serverfanno schifo (ammesso ci siano)...  :Razz: 

----------

## darksides

Vi posso solo far vedere il mio desktop.......SIGH, il kernel 2.5.75 non viene ancora supportato per il FrameBuffer.....SIGH SIGH

Ecco il mio dekstop: http://www.nytrolab.com/Schermata.png

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> E poi ha un bel desktop. È risaputo che le interfacce grafiche dei serverfanno schifo (ammesso ci siano)... 

 

 :Smile:  il mio server ha circa 100Mb di files in tutto (esclusi i dati).

la cosa piu' interattiva che c'e' e che si vede solo via seriale e' un bel login:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jdoe

questo è il mio desktop: http://utenti.lycos.it/johnnydoe/Screenshot-1.png

e questo il mio case (a liquido :p ): http://utenti.lycos.it/johnnydoe/case-wb.jpg

John

----------

## koma

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e questo il mio case (a liquido :p ): http://utenti.lycos.it/johnnydoe/case-wb.jpg
> 
> 

 

'Azzo! ma se devi portartti il pc in giro? (tipo io spesso lo porto a casa di amici per sistamera il loro o all'hackmeeting ... cacchio voglio vederti con le vaschette  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatez

no no ragazzi... il desktop è del pc in casa.. l'altro è il server che sta in cantina  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

jdoe, dove hai preso quello sfondo?

----------

## fatez

darksides, bellissimo il tuo desktop.. ma .. le icone tonde mi ricordano qualcosa... le hai fatte tu?

----------

## bsolar

 *fatez wrote:*   

> darksides, bellissimo il tuo desktop.. ma .. le icone tonde mi ricordano qualcosa... le hai fatte tu?

 

Appartengono al Gentoo Icon Set.

```
# emerge gentoo-artwork
```

per ottenerle, IIRC.

----------

## fatez

oh, sarò stupido.. le ho emergiate.. e non le trove nel fs..

----------

## jdoe

 *cerri wrote:*   

> jdoe, dove hai preso quello sfondo?

 

me lo son trovato nel pc  :Very Happy:  credo sia nello stesso pacchetto delle icone... si trova in /usr/share/pixmaps/gentoo/1280x1024

Ciao,

John

----------

## jdoe

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *jdoe wrote:*   
> 
> e questo il mio case (a liquido :p ): http://utenti.lycos.it/johnnydoe/case-wb.jpg
> 
>  
> ...

 

stacco il blocco, metto il dissi e via... 3 minuti netti..

vuoi mettere dover guardare il power led per vedere se è acceso il pc? 

silenzio assoluto... tutte le ventole sono a 7 volt... e sono 2 sole..

John

----------

## Josuke

ma quelle icone ora fan parte di un tema...o sono sfuse e da mettere a mano?

----------

## koma

 *jdoe wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*    *jdoe wrote:*   
> 
> e questo il mio case (a liquido :p ): http://utenti.lycos.it/johnnydoe/case-wb.jpg
> 
>  
> ...

 

Figo lo farei anche io volevo chiederti... (mi sa che apriremo un altro OT per la felicità di bsolar).

Se ho un alimentatore da 350W e il pc sta in modalità sola console niente startato processi al minimo nn utilizza cdrom (anche se ce ne sono montati 2)  sta lì solo a dormire... per te quanto consuma? sempre 350 w? te lo kiedo perchè voglio tirare su un serverino ma se consuma a pieno regime anke qnd nn fa un caiser ci ripenso.

Ps mi passi il dove e come costruirmi un dissipatore a likuido?

----------

## koma

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ma quelle icone ora fan parte di un tema...o sono sfuse e da mettere a mano?

 

Gh sfuse  :Very Happy:  cmq per la tua ricerca:

/usr/share/icons/  (sono raggruppate per tipo)

/usr/share/cursors/ (vari belli splendidi .. nns o kome si mettono in fluxbox però)

/usr/share/pixmaps (suddivisi per diensione)

Un consiglio per kiunque voglia un po' di BEI sfondi

www.deviantart.com sono veramente belli e gratuiti il sito è un poì' lento a causa del traffico elevatissimo ma trovate ogni genere di skin

----------

## darksides

 *fatez wrote:*   

> darksides, bellissimo il tuo desktop.. ma .. le icone tonde mi ricordano qualcosa... le hai fatte tu?

 

no, le ho trovate su art.gnome.org. Però ero troppo invidioso del FB e cosi ho messo il buo vecchio kernel 2.4.20

----------

## hellraiser

 :Twisted Evil: 

Nuovo Screee  :Smile: 

http://www.host17.org/hellraiser666/screen/screenshot.png

http://www.host17.org/hellraiser666/screen/scr3enshot.png

adddiosss

----------

## hellraiser

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Nuovo Fb del mio server : http://www.unzpower.org/screen/FbServer.png
> 
> Fb del mio pc : http://www.unzpower.org/screen/FrameBufferFatez.jpg
> 
> Desktop: http://www.unzpower.org/screen/DesktopFatez.jpg

 

scusa che programma quello che sta eseguendo in eterm ?

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> adddiosss

 

Gia' ti chiami hellraiser, hai nello sfondo sia "666" che una bella bambola voodoo... e chiudi il post con "adddiosss"??!?!?!

Sai che ti dico??

Io mi tocco!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   adddiosss 
> 
> Gia' ti chiami hellraiser, hai nello sfondo sia "666" che una bella bambola voodoo... e chiudi il post con "adddiosss"??!?!?!
> 
> Sai che ti dico??
> ...

 

AH AH HA HAH AH AH AH AH AH

se mi vedresti in faccia...non faresti a tempo a toccarti...sarebbe una morte fulminante   :Laughing: 

gh gh gh   :Twisted Evil: 

ciauzz

----------

## hellraiser

Ecco il mio nuovo FLuxbox 0.9.4....

tra le novita troviamo:

- Finestre arrotondate...

- Menu trasparente...

-  altre piccole feature...da scoprire ankora meglio....

http://www.host17.org/hellraiser666/screen/screen2.jpg

unika pekka, la scomparsa dei tab...oppure si possono mettere ma non so come utilizzarlii...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> unika pekka, la scomparsa dei tab...oppure si possono mettere ma non so come utilizzarlii...
> 
> 

 

Ci sono ancora i tab, solo che sono "embedded" nella window bar, quella con il nome della finestra per intenderci. Così si sfrutta meglio lo spazio  :Very Happy: 

In ogni caso mi pare ci sia ancora il modo per rimetterli come prima, ma non ricordo ne se è vero ne come (li preferisco embedded con autogrouping)

----------

## cerri

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> unika pekka, la scomparsa dei tab...oppure si possono mettere ma non so come utilizzarlii...

 

nono, unika pekka il simbolo di redhat su quel link!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hellraiser

non è di certo mio il server   :Twisted Evil: 

non metterei mai red hat....

io o slackware o Gentoo...o Winzoz  [gh gh gh gh]

oh cmq come si fa' a usare i tab in quel modo ? nel senso come faccio ad aprire piu finestre con un unica barrra ??

spiegamelo....xke io non l ho capito bene....

sul vecchio flux si premeba  sul tab e aprivi l altra finestra ma qui non funge cosi...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oh cmq come si fa' a usare i tab in quel modo ? nel senso come faccio ad aprire piu finestre con un unica barrra ??

 

Ci sono due metodi:

- il primo, manuale, ricalca quello vecchio stile, cioè apri una seconda finestra, con il tasto centrale del mouse prendi la barra della nuova finestra (il tab embedded) e la trascini sulla barra della prima finestra. In questo modo avrai la barra divisa a metà, ognuna dedicata ad una finestra .

- il secondo, automatico, prevede che tu crei un file groups in ~/.fluxbox mettendoci i nomi di quelle applicazioni che vuoi vengano automaticamente raggruppate in un'unica finestra.

Segui le istruzioni che trovi qui, sono abbastanza chiare. Se vuoi sapere il nome di un programma senza usare grep come indicato nel link qui sopra, usa la comoda utility che trovi in fluxbox, sotto "fluxbox menu --> tools --> windowname"

----------

## hellraiser

Graziasss

funge a meraviglia...bhe ora si che posso utilizzarlo al meglio  :Very Happy: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

FLUXBOX FOR EVER............

addio

----------

## _Echelon_

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> questo è il mio desktop: http://utenti.lycos.it/johnnydoe/Screenshot-1.png
> 
> e questo il mio case (a liquido :p ): http://utenti.lycos.it/johnnydoe/case-wb.jpg
> 
> John

 

spiegami come hai fatto a mettere il raffreddamento a liquido e se va bene ke lo faccio pure io semmai !  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Modificato con kde / kernel 2.6.

A presto il framebuffer con 2.6!

----------

## Sparker

Cerri, quelle belle cosettine volati sono fatte con Karamba?

Ma sopratutto, il player nell'angolo! Fighissimo, lo vogliooo!!!!  :Surprised: 

Come si faaa!!!?????????

----------

## teknux

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Cerri, quelle belle cosettine volati sono fatte con Karamba?
> 
> Ma sopratutto, il player nell'angolo! Fighissimo, lo vogliooo!!!! 
> 
> Come si faaa!!!?????????

 

si sono fatte con karamba (o superkaramba). fai un salto su kde-look.org nella sezione karamba, troverai tonnellate di applets di quel tipo  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Wave2184

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Cerri, quelle belle cosettine volati sono fatte con Karamba?
> 
> Ma sopratutto, il player nell'angolo! Fighissimo, lo vogliooo!!!! 
> 
> Come si faaa!!!?????????

 

si sono karamba...le trovi qui.... http://www.kde-look.org/ in basso a sinistra trovi la sezione Karamba con tante belle cosette.....

@cerri 

il pannello che dice tutti le informazioni del sistema anche a me nn funziona il rilevatore della ventola e della temperatura...e così li ho tolti....basta che modifichi il file ckliccando con il tasto destro....è brutto vedere le cose che nn funzionano....  :Wink:  .....sempre secondo il mio modesto parere

----------

## Wave2184

per un peletto teknux.....  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Sparatemi un programmino semplice semplice per fare lo screenshoot e vi mostro il mio xfce  :Wink: 

Paolo

----------

## bubble27

 *Quote:*   

> Sparatemi un programmino semplice semplice per fare lo screenshoot e vi mostro il mio xfce  
> 
> Paolo

 

*  media-gfx/fbgrab

      Latest version available: 1.0_beta1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 11 kB

      Homepage:    http://w1.827.telia.com/~u82705821/fbgrab/

      Description: Framebuffer screenshot utility

...    :Crying or Very sad:   uffi c'è qualcuno che mi spiega come fare a mettere in rete questi screenshot  !!!   :Sad:  ....... così metto anche il mio grazioso Window Maker   :Razz: 

----------

## teknux

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Sparatemi un programmino semplice semplice per fare lo screenshoot e vi mostro il mio xfce 
> 
> 

 

se stai in framebuffer dovrebbe bastare fbgrab, io li faccio con gimp visto che l'ho installato ma se aspetti un secondo forse c'è una cosa che potrebbe afre al tuo caso... trovato! l'ha fatto un ragazzo che conosco:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/xscreencapture/ e questa è la sua descrizione:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XscreenCapture allows you to capture an X11 dump from any Linux client with X11 port open. It will also convert and save automatically the result picture in the desidered compress format (default PNG).

 

non l'ho ancora provato (me l'ha detto 3 giorni fa) e l'unica cosa che so in proposito è che è un semplice script in bash che coordina altri programmi, prova questo semmai  :Wink: 

ps:

a breve il mio shot, visto che non ne ho ancora postato nessuno  :Wink: 

@ [cerri || Wave2184 ]

ho lo stessa applet di superkaramba di cui parlate e so che si può modificare commentando qualche linea, ma come avete fatto a togliere la cornice di background? o meglio: si può fare senza compromettere graficamente l'applet? ora provo  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## paolo

Non uso l'fb... e avevo dimenticato The Gimp  :Very Happy: 

A tra poco con lo screeshot  :Wink: 

Paolo

----------

## Wave2184

[quote="teknux]

@ [cerri || Wave2184 ]

ho lo stessa applet di superkaramba di cui parlate e so che si può modificare commentando qualche linea, ma come avete fatto a togliere la cornice di background? o meglio: si può fare senza compromettere graficamente l'applet? ora provo  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek[/quote]

si io ho modificato l'applet commentando alcune righe e modificando le coordinate delle immagini e delle scritte.....per quanto riguarda la cornice di background nn ho capito a cosa ti riferisci....è trasparente....se intendi come ridimensionarla nn mi sono ancora posto il problema......e per ora nn ho il portatile sotto mano con gentoo...appena posso vedo....ciao ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## ^zanDarK

ecco anche i miei screenshots:

enlightenment

kahakai

 :Cool: 

--

^zanDarK

----------

## Sparker

Ho provato l'applettina del tempo, ma funziona a intermittenza... (funziona per 2 secondi, poi siblocca per 30...)

Boh.

----------

## Wave2184

scusate la mia ignoranza ma come faccio ad avere la console con lo sfondo come quella dell'installazione di gentoo per intenderci....

 *Quote:*   

> Nuovo Fb del mio server : http://www.unzpower.org/screen/FbServer.png
> 
> Fb del mio pc : http://www.unzpower.org/screen/FrameBufferFatez.jpg
> 
> Desktop: http://www.unzpower.org/screen/DesktopFatez.jpg

 

ora come ora ho solo la console con la risoluzione che voglio io...ma lo sfondo figo come si fa?????  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora come ora ho solo la console con la risoluzione che voglio io...ma lo sfondo figo come si fa????? 

 

Si chiama bootsplash. Trovi un howto in ita su gentoo.it (e l'originale in inglese, un po' più aggiornato, sul forum gentoo). In questo forum se n'è parlato moltissimo, una ricerca ti darà tutte le info che ti servono.

----------

## Menkalinan

Ho fatto anch'io uno screenshot, ma non ho la più pallida idea di come mostrarvelo... una soluzione semplice c'è? a parte mettervela qua in un post...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ares

Una carrellata delle mie

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/modules.php?set_albumName=Screen&op=modload&name=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

----------

## ares

Ehm...scusate per il link lungo

----------

## neon

Il mio caro vecchio Fluxbox

Il mio nuovo Kahakai, con esempio di finestra senza decorazioni, alwaysonbottom, su tutti i desktop. Questo WM è eccezzionale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> @cerri 
> 
> il pannello che dice tutti le informazioni del sistema anche a me nn funziona il rilevatore della ventola e della temperatura...e così li ho tolti....basta che modifichi il file ckliccando con il tasto destro....è brutto vedere le cose che nn funzionano....  .....sempre secondo il mio modesto parere

 

Eheheh io aspetto che le i2c utilities arrivino per il 2.6...  :Cool: 

 *teknuk wrote:*   

> ho lo stessa applet di superkaramba di cui parlate e so che si può modificare commentando qualche linea, ma come avete fatto a togliere la cornice di background? o meglio: si può fare senza compromettere graficamente l'applet?

 

Non ho mica capito di che parli.....

----------

## teknux

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *teknux wrote:*   ... 
> 
> Non ho mica capito di che parli.....

 

l'applet che ho io è identica a quella che si vede sul tuo screenshot tranne per il fatto che ha un piccolo sfondo semitraspaente che lo fa sembrare un finestra a parte. si tratta di un'immagine png, e chiedevo se eliminarla potesse provocare problemi. potrebbe anche essere che in realtà ho una applet "clone" della tua, vallo a capire...  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## paolo

screenshot

Xfce4 (3.99) e gkrellm2.

Niente di eccezionale  :Smile: 

Quando uso il twinview (2 monitor) come sfondo uso xplanet nella root  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## shev

Visto che in post passati avevo detto l'avrei mandato, eccovi lo screen del mio PBook, con fluxbox in "perfetto" stile aqua/aluminium (ci sto ancora lavorando per migliorarlo sempre più  :Wink:  ).

----------

## koma

Spero vi piaccia

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Visto che in post passati avevo detto l'avrei mandato, eccovi lo screen del mio PBook, con fluxbox in "perfetto" stile aqua/aluminium (ci sto ancora lavorando per migliorarlo sempre più  ).

 Quelle in fondo osno icone o è superkaramba ao simili?

----------

## Wave2184

 *teknux wrote:*   

> l'applet che ho io è identica a quella che si vede sul tuo screenshot tranne per il fatto che ha un piccolo sfondo semitraspaente che lo fa sembrare un finestra a parte. si tratta di un'immagine png, e chiedevo se eliminarla potesse provocare problemi. potrebbe anche essere che in realtà ho una applet "clone" della tua, vallo a capire... 
> 
> 

 

hai provato a smanettare sul file del theme?????(tasto destro sull applet e edit-->theme) io da li l'ho modificato...ma il mio era gia trasparente....nn vorrei sbaglirmi ma c'è una stringa per decidere il background.....ma forse mi confondo con un altra applet.....

quella che abbiamo io e cerri cmq si dovrebbe chiamare Minimon o qualcosa del genere....aspetta ti do il link......

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=7637

ecco...

ciao ciao

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> Quelle in fondo sono icone o è superkaramba o simili?

 

Icone: semplici, leggere e fuzionali (gestite con idesk)  :Wink: 

I vari *karamba, gdesklets e compagnia li ho provati velocemente senza che mi convincessero. Però visto che ora mi sto abituando al dock di Mac Os, credo riprenderò e approfondirò il discorso con queste "barre" (anche perchè vedo che le usate in molti, vorrà dire che sono comode e funzionali anche in linux  :Razz:  ).

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Quelle in fondo sono icone o è superkaramba o simili? 
> 
> Icone: semplici, leggere e fuzionali (gestite con idesk) 
> 
> I vari *karamba, gdesklets e compagnia li ho provati velocemente senza che mi convincessero. Però visto che ora mi sto abituando al dock di Mac Os, credo riprenderò e approfondirò il discorso con queste "barre" (anche perchè vedo che le usate in molti, vorrà dire che sono comode e funzionali anche in linux  ).

 Grazie della risposta ora moivo la domanda.

karamba ( o superkaramba che si voglia ) su fluxbox ( il wm del tuo ScreenShot ) avrebbe avuto la trasparenza quindi avrei voluto sapere se era davvero lui.

Il problema è che superkaramba non la ha su fluxbox

----------

## flowolf

Ok,ok, non saranno il massimo ma ci sono anche i miei screenshot!

http://www.ironcode.net/varie/linux/snapshot1.jpg

http://www.ironcode.net/varie/linux/snapshot2.jpg

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Rotterdam

cerri mi meraviglio di te che usi le iconcine lolliche di excel e word  :Razz: 

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Rotterdam wrote:*   

> cerri mi meraviglio di te che usi le iconcine lolliche di excel e word 

 

Ed il peggio è che li usa pure      :Very Happy: 

Cià

----------

## ares

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/screen_ares.png

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/bootsplash.png

----------

## ares

 :Embarassed:   Ma porc......nn inviava il messaggio e alla fine ne ha inviati 3 di fila....mozillone ogni tanto mi da qualche problemino......scusate

----------

## Gandalf98

Non penso sia dovuto a Mozilla, io ho gli stessi problemi con Konqueror!!

Il prob mi sa che è proprio del forum!

Cià

----------

## shev

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il prob mi sa che è proprio del forum!

 

Già, se n'è anche discusso in un passato non troppo lontano. Cmq non preoccupatevi, non appena uno dei moderatori vede i messaggi multipli li elimina senza problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Recentemente sono andato a vedere quel 3d, ma sembra concluso! Sono passati da phpBB 2.0.4 a 2.0.6, ma nessuno ha detto se il problema persiste! A me non sembra molto più veloce!!

 *Quote:*   

> Già, se n'è anche discusso in un passato non troppo lontano. Cmq non preoccupatevi, non appena uno dei moderatori vede i messaggi multipli li elimina senza problemi 

 

Uno a caso  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## teknux

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I vari *karamba, gdesklets e compagnia li ho provati velocemente senza che mi convincessero. Però visto che ora mi sto abituando al dock di Mac Os, credo riprenderò e approfondirò il discorso con queste "barre" (anche perchè vedo che le usate in molti, vorrà dire che sono comode e funzionali anche in linux  ).

 

non so perchè ma a me hanno sempre dato problemi, ho dovuto toglierle...

----------

## cerri

 *Rotterdam wrote:*   

> cerri mi meraviglio di te che usi le iconcine lolliche di excel e word 

 

Non credo che ti meravigli per le iconcine....

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Ed il peggio è che li usa pure     

 

Eh, azienda con rete Windows 2000............

----------

## bld

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Rotterdam wrote:*   cerri mi meraviglio di te che usi le iconcine lolliche di excel e word  
> 
> Non credo che ti meravigli per le iconcine....
> 
>  *Gandalf98 wrote:*   Ed il peggio è che li usa pure      
> ...

 

Ma dai non sfottete. Cmq a me il suo shot piace  :Razz: 

----------

## ares

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/freedesktop.png

Nuova di zecca

----------

## Gandalf98

Stai utilizzando il nuovo Xserver? Funziona bene?

----------

## ares

Si.......è il nuovo xserver......ha problemi mentre sposti le finestre e l'accellerazione 3d nn si abilita......

----------

## silian87

Ecco anche il mio, da notare il pbook   :Laughing:  . Scusate, ma non sono riuscito a trovare un buon programmini per eseguire screenshoot! Ho provato xsnap, ma fa pena, magari se me ne consigliate uno lo faccio cosi' lo screen...

http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/altro/dscf0017.jpg

----------

## koma

usa gimp

----------

## hardskin1

 *koma wrote:*   

> usa gimp

 

anche io per fare screenshot ripiego all'uso di Gimp, il fatto pero' e' che lo uso SOLO per fare screenshot... non c'e' nulla di piu' "leggero"?

----------

## Menkalinan

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ecco anche il mio, da notare il pbook   . Scusate, ma non sono riuscito a trovare un buon programmini per eseguire screenshoot! Ho provato xsnap, ma fa pena, magari se me ne consigliate uno lo faccio cosi' lo screen...
> 
> 

 

Io uso il caro vecchio ksnapshot (ma devi aver montato il Kde)

----------

## HexDEF6

Ecco qua il mio desktop:

http://supahlooza.homelinux.org/images/desktop.png

e il mitico expocity in funzione!

http://supahlooza.homelinux.org/images/desktop1.png

Ciao!

----------

## cerri

Per il sollazzo di peach.  :Wink: 

(so già che me ne pentirò)

----------

## hardskin1

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Per il sollazzo di peach. 
> 
> (so già che me ne pentirò)

 

Veramente cool! Come diavolo fai a visualizzare la console trasparente in basso a sinistra e il player a destra?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Scusate l'intrusione...

Il player a destra nn é altro che mplayer con la skin CornerMP, c'é anche la versione aqua   :Laughing: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## teknux

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Veramente cool! Come diavolo fai a visualizzare la console trasparente in basso a sinistra e il player a destra?

 

è superkaramba in azione in entrambe i casi. uno è qualcosa tipo visualizzatore di log o giù di lì (basta sparare l'output di "tail -f filelog" su una finestra smanazzando un po' con superkaramba o qualcosa di molto simile) e l'altro è una maschera per controllare xmms. quasi tutto il desktop è popolato da applets di superkaramba  :Wink:  fai un salto su kde-look.org nella sezione karamba e guarda quante applets ci sono  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## cerri

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> Veramente cool! Come diavolo fai a visualizzare la console trasparente in basso a sinistra e il player a destra?

 

Superkaramba (KDE): il log e' logwatch, mentre la barra di XMMS (non mplayer) e' CornerXMMS-SK.

----------

## Diggs

Immagine.

Mi sono limitato a cambiare l'immagine d sfondo, cmq mi piacerebbe conoscere degli howto su come poter modificare l'area propria del terminale [le dimensioni cioè], se fosse possibile, come posso fare? 

 :Wink: 

cerri dice: niente immagini, plz, solo link  :Cool: 

----------

## hardskin1

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Superkaramba (KDE): il log e' logwatch, mentre la barra di XMMS (non mplayer) e' CornerXMMS-SK.

 

Grazie. E scusate l'ignoranza: non sapevo si potessero fare quelle cose alla console!! Qualche keyoword devo usare per sapere come mettere l'immagine di sfondo alla console?

thx

----------

## codadilupo

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> Mi piacerebbe conoscere degli howto su come poter modificare l'area propria del terminale [le dimensioni cioè], se fosse possibile, come posso fare?

 

si configura tutto dai file *.cfg e bootsplash.conf (questo, per ora, ha una sola opzione). In pratica, si tratta di creare una serie di quadrati, uno sovrapposto all'altro.

Non ci ho perso molo tempo, pero' credo che andando di prova in prova puoi ottenere buoni risultati.

Ad ogni modo, sul sito http://www.bootsplash.org trovi anche dei tool grafici per settare le impostazioni

P.S.: le immagini e' meglio che le inserisci come link.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Mon Dec 01, 2003 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> Qualche keyword devo usare per sapere come mettere l'immagine di sfondo alla console?

 

bootsplash, framebuffer howto e simili (bootsplash è quella più utile). Il punto di partenza cmq resta questo howto.

----------

## hardskin1

Okei, grazie delle dritte. Superkaramba e' davvero fantastico. Risolti due problemini con python e' davvero un figata. Stasera do un'occhiata al framebuffer howto.

Alla prossima lan di CS voglio vedere la gente che usa windows sbavare per il mio desktop   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _jd

come si installa il Gentoo Icons Set??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## paolo

 *_jd wrote:*   

> come si installa il Gentoo Icons Set?? 

 

```

*  x11-themes/gentoo-artwork

      Latest version available: 0.3

      Latest version installed: 0.3

      Size of downloaded files: 32,266 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/index-graphics.html

      Description: A collection of miscellaneous Gentoo Linux logos and artwork

```

```

#emerge gentoo-art

```

Paolo

----------

## _jd

emerge gentoo-artwork?

già fatto

ma il set http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/icons.xml

è  presente in artwork?

----------

## paolo

 *_jd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma il set http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/icons.xml
> 
> è  presente in artwork?

 

For sure!

Paolo

----------

## zioponics

Eccone altri due...

@_1_@

@_2_@

Molto minimale...

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *hardskin1 wrote:*   Veramente cool! Come diavolo fai a visualizzare la console trasparente in basso a sinistra e il player a destra? 
> 
> Superkaramba (KDE): il log e' logwatch, mentre la barra di XMMS (non mplayer) e' CornerXMMS-SK.

 

ops   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

eccone un altro...  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S.: al centro a destra c'e' gkrellm, ma é nascosto perché mi occupa spazio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

Bootspslah+framebuffer mi crea dei problemi,quando provo ad usare una console virtuale vedo dei gran quadratoni colorati che si muovono e basta!

Premetto che per alcuni giorni era andato tutto bene..

Queste sono le ultime cose che ho installato

cups-1.1.19-r1

psutils-1.17

ghostscript-7.05.6-r3

rsync-2.5.7

gpm-1.20.1

gkrellweather-2.0.6

Cosa puo avergli dato fastidio?

----------

## shev

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa puo avergli dato fastidio?

 

Se prima andava e dopo aver aggiornato/installato quei pacchetti ha smesso di andare voto per gpm, mi pare l'unico che posso influenzare il funzionamento della console...

----------

## Wave2184

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla prossima lan di CS voglio vedere la gente che usa windows sbavare per il mio desktop  

 

CS = Counter Strike?????   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

se si mi dici come lo hai fatto partire????....ho provato in tutti i modi possibili...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao ciao

----------

## tolipth

```
    

CS = Counter Strike?????

se si mi dici come lo hai fatto partire????....ho provato in tutti i modi possibili..

```

l'immagine per il bootspash che caratteristiche deve avere?

ho provato 1024x768 a 256 colori, ma non funziona   :Confused: Last edited by tolipth on Sat Dec 06, 2003 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hardskin1

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Alla prossima lan di CS voglio vedere la gente che usa windows sbavare per il mio desktop   
> 
> CS = Counter Strike?????   
> ...

 

Ti rispondo anche se si va pesantemente OT

Allora [cerca nei meandri piu' reconditi della sua memoria perche' lo ha fatto tanto tempo e da allora mai avuto problemi].

Premessa: ho usato winex, CS 1.5 versione NON retail.

1) Installato winex

2) Installato Half-life versione base senza nessuna patch.

3) Installato patch per Half-life versione FULL, quella che aggiorna ogni versione all'ultima disponibile (circa 130).

4) installato CS scaricato da counter-strile.net (150).

5) Lanciare HL con la riga di comando per avviarlo con CS come mod predefinito (adesso la riga non la ricordo e non posso controllare)

6) Per CD e' tutto un'altra faccenda.

Buon punto di partenza per risolvere problemi e: http://www.transgaming.com/postlist.php?forum=3

Scusa il pressapochismo ma sono stanco e arrabbiato  :Evil or Very Mad:  (mi sono perso il concerto dei Metal Militia)

Magari faccio un'how-to, forse, chissa'.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se prima andava e dopo aver aggiornato/installato quei pacchetti ha smesso di andare voto per gpm, mi pare l'unico che posso influenzare il funzionamento della console...

 

Infatti ho riemerso apposta gpm perchè pensavo fosse colpa sua  :Smile: 

Adesso funziona tutto alla perfezione..mah..appena lo rifà cerchero di capire qual'e' l'applicazione che da fastidio..

----------

## Little Cash

Ecco il mio http://www.thezenith.it/immagini/screenshot.jpeg  :Smile: 

Poi ne faccio un'altra con KDE e un'altra con Fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskin1

Ecco il mio attuale:

http://www.hardskinone.altervista.org/imgs/desktop.jpg

----------

## Samos87

Questo é il mio del Powerbook:  :Cool: 

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/modules/gallery/Samos/screen_pbook?full=1

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> l'immagine per il bootspash che caratteristiche deve avere? 
> 
> ho provato 1024x768 a 256 colori, ma non funziona

 

Dev'essere 1024x768 (se la risoluzione del tuo monitor è quella ovviamente), 16 bit, 96x96 dpi (quest'ultima è moolto importante).

----------

## albazeus

Finalmente ce l'ho fatta!

Desktop:

http://utenti.lycos.it/albazeus/Desktop.png

Fb:

http://utenti.lycos.it/albazeus/console1.png

----------

## cerri

Su richiesta, posto il desktop di Aleksandra.

----------

## Aleksandra

Grazie cerri  :Smile: 

Diciamo che potevate sopravvivere senza.... cmq.... quando uno insiste che ci volete fa'?!?!?

P.S. Notare in basso la finestrella di icq!!!

----------

## cerri

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Grazie cerri 

 

Dovere di moderatore. Niente di personale.

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Diciamo che potevate sopravvivere senza.... cmq.... quando uno insiste che ci volete fa'?!?!?

 

Eh, infatti.

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> P.S. Notare in basso la finestrella di icq!!!

 

Appunto.

Tra mail, PM, IRC e ICQ non potevo fare altrimenti.   :Rolling Eyes:  Ma questo è un altro discorso.

----------

## Aleksandra

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dovere di moderatore. Niente di personale.
> 
> ......
> ...

 

ma mollami...... mmqsf   :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

 :Laughing: 

AHUAAHUAAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUHUAAHUAHUAAHUHUAHUAHUAHUA

Aleksandra  :Cool: 

(come avrete capito si scherzava  :Very Happy: )

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> (come avrete capito si scherzava )

 

Beh, si capisce... anche dal fatto che SVTM   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## stefanonafets

Salve! In qualche screenshot di FluxBox ho visto la console virtuale e (a volte) dei menu semi-trasparenti...

Come???

GRASSIE!!!

(son riuscito a far andare la progress-bar, appena metto uno sfondo bellino posto qualche screenshot!!!)

----------

## cerri

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Beh, si capisce... anche dal fatto che SVTM   

 

Infatti gliel'ho fatto correggere, come hai visto non mi chiamo in quel modo.

Solo che mi incuriosisce sapere se conosci il significato di quella sigla......

----------

## shev

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Salve! In qualche screenshot di FluxBox ho visto la console virtuale e (a volte) dei menu semi-trasparenti...
> 
> Come???

 

Mmmm, i menu trasparenti sono una delle funzionalità nuove della versione dev di fluxbox (0.9.x). Basta che passi alla nuova versione, installi Eterm e dai menu di fluxbox imposti il grado di trasparenza (alpha).

Per le console trasparenti ci sono diverse soluzioni: usi [a|x|E]term, Konsole etc e imposti lo sfondo trasparente nel rispettivo file di config.

----------

## bubble27

 :Laughing:  Finalmente inserisco anche io i miei primi 2 screenshot uno del  framebuffer  e quest'altro del mio  desktop 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Solo che mi incuriosisce sapere se conosci il significato di quella sigla......

 

SVTM: Sto Vedendo Tempi Migliori   -----> e va di pari passo con

HVTM: Ho Visto Tempi Migliori   ---------> eheheheh.... pensavi di cogliermi in fallo, eh ?   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Aleksandra

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SVTM: Sto Vedendo Tempi Migliori   -----> e va di pari passo con
> 
> HVTM: Ho Visto Tempi Migliori   ---------> eheheheh.... pensavi di cogliermi in fallo, eh ?  
> ...

 

corri correggi, che adesso e' SItm!!! Non farlo innervosire e' pericolossimo   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

E' chiaro.

Non confondiamo, please.   :Cool: 

Eppoi, chi è nervoso??? IO??!?! OH ocio che te do foco alla maghena, capito?!?!!?!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

D'oh...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blueocean

http://blueocean.altervista.org/immagini/desk.jpg

Kahakai CVS + gdesklets + tpager + icone pinguinesche che ho adattato alla starterbar.

Lo sfondo era una locandina l'ho filtrata ho levato le scritte ed è venuta abbastanza bene

----------

## neon

http://web.lacasadialice.it/annoiato/shottone.jpg

Kahakai con un tema modificato (ho adattato fonts e colori al WP)

Wallpaper from DeviantArt

irssi in console senza decorazioni

il caro vecchio root-tail

gkrellm2

xmms

per blueocean: per installare gdesklets hai dovuto emergere tutto gnome? o esiste una maniera meno traumatica?

----------

## koma

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> http://web.lacasadialice.it/annoiato/shottone.jpg
> 
> Kahakai con un tema modificato (ho adattato fonts e colori al WP)
> 
> Wallpaper from DeviantArt
> ...

 Mi midi come hai settato il root tail?

----------

## neon

 *koma wrote:*   

> Mi midi come hai settato il root tail?

 

Ho creato un gruppo logs, ho aggiunto il mio utente al gruppo ed ho configurato syslog-ng in modo da creare /var/log/messages con i permessi giusti

ho aggiunto al file ~/.kahakai/autostart

```
launch root-tail -g 200x6+10-10 -font -*-snap-* /var/log/messages
```

ora ho messo su anche idesk per avere le icone (figata   :Cool: )

----------

## koma

root-tail -g 200x6+10-10 /var/log/messages

 va bene no?

----------

## mcvash

Ciao, come si fa' ad aprire un eterm (penso che il procedimento sia il medesio per ogni *term) senza nessun elemento aggiuntivo del wm (la barra, il bordo etc...)? Utilizzando fluxbox, di cui ho tanto sentito parlare nel forum e che alla fine mi avete quasi "costretto" ad usare  :Very Happy:  . Provato una volta e non ho piu' lanciato kde   :Cool: 

ciao

----------

## mcvash

aahh, poi un'altra cosa.... ho visto dei desktop con tutte le finestre semitrasparenti, e' possibile farlo con fluxbox (mi pare che fossero proprio fluxbox, ma non vorrei sbagliarmi)? con superkaramba vero? E se si quale?

----------

## ares

[img:1d198bec1b]http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/screen.thumb.png[/img:1d198bec1b]

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/screen.png

Kde 3.2 beta2 + gxine = kill_bill + gaim + vim ecc ecc

----------

## shev

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Ciao, come si fa' ad aprire un eterm (penso che il procedimento sia il medesio per ogni *term) senza nessun elemento aggiuntivo del wm (la barra, il bordo etc...)? 

 

Con Eterm è facilissimo, basta editare il suo file di config. Ci sono diversi topic a riguardo nel forum, anche in questo it.

 *Quote:*   

> ahh, poi un'altra cosa.... ho visto dei desktop con tutte le finestre semitrasparenti, e' possibile farlo con fluxbox (mi pare che fossero proprio fluxbox, ma non vorrei sbagliarmi)? con superkaramba vero? E se si quale?

 

Che intendi con finestre semitrasparenti? Se intendi il contorno in giro si può impostando l'opportuna voce nel tema di fluxbox; se intendi l'intera finestra con il suo contenuto non dipende dal wm che usi ma dal server X: ce ne sono alcuni che hanno tale features, ma sono ancora imho un po' immaturi. I menu di fluxbox li rendi semitrasparenti tramite... menu  :Razz:  o file di configurazione sempre dle tema che usi. Se parli di quelle finestrelle con il tempo atmosferico, i dati sul tuo pc, etc allora parli di *karamba e gdesklets, non devi far altro che emergerli e leggerti la doc  :Wink: 

p.s.: ovviamente devi avere fluxbox in versione dev, cioè 0.9.x per avere le trasparenze.

----------

## cerri

JennyNew -per gli amici Jenny- (alias il CRAY di Aleksandra).

----------

## Aleksandra

 *cerri wrote:*   

> JennyNew -per gli amici Jenny- (alias il CRAY di Aleksandra).

 

AHAHAH Jenny rulez  :Wink: 

Grazie ancora una volta per l'ospitalita' della testimonianza, ma soprattutto per il supporto tecnico/morale... della serie senza di te non ce l'avrei mai fatta   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Grazie ancora una volta per l'ospitalita' della testimonianza, ma soprattutto per il supporto tecnico/morale... della serie senza di te non ce l'avrei mai fatta  

 

DNP.

----------

## neon

vedo che avete ripescato 'sto post  :Surprised: 

ecco allora il mio desktop attuale...

http://web.lacasadialice.it/annoiato/kdeshot.jpg

KDE 3.2rc1

umiconsV2

Plastik style

e colori in stile gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Devi immediatamente dirmi che font usi, che tema usi e che icone usi!!! SBRIGATI!!!

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Devi immediatamente dirmi che font usi, che tema usi e che icone usi!!! SBRIGATI!!!

 

Concordo, fanno venire voglia di passare a kde  :Very Happy: 

Vogliamo i link!

----------

## neon

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Devi immediatamente dirmi che font usi, che tema usi e che icone usi!!! SBRIGATI!!!

 

PAPPA PRONTA  :Razz: 

icone: UmiconsV2

tema: Plastik (kde-base/kdeartwork)

fonts: icone e titolo delle finestre BlizzarD, fixed della console Gamow del linux font project (media-fonts/lfpfonts-fix)

'sta sera sono buono  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kaosone

carini   :Wink: 

questo e' il mio, purtroppo ho gentoo da poco e non ho tutti gli eye-candy che avevo sulla debian  :Sad: 

http://fedekaos.interfree.it/screen1.jpeg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> carini  
> 
> questo e' il mio, purtroppo ho gentoo da poco e non ho tutti gli eye-candy che avevo sulla debian 
> 
> http://fedekaos.interfree.it/screen1.jpeg

 

Benvenuto vedrai che tiu troverai bene con gentoo e con noi.

----------

## kaosone

eheh grazie ne sono sicuro   :Wink: 

----------

## iDreamer

ecco la mia..

http://avolio.altervista.org/foto1.html

----------

## tolipth

ok, versione di transizione tra wmaker e quello che verra' dopo:

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/fdl/desk.htmlLast edited by tolipth on Sun Feb 01, 2004 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

cambia i diritti del file! non è visibile

----------

## tolipth

 *comio wrote:*   

> cambia i diritti del file! non è visibile

 

prova ora.

----------

## cerri

Il mio è in fase transitoria. Sto testando kde 3.2.

Manca superkaramba e qualche altra features interessante...

----------

## tolipth

per curiosita', usi solo programmi qt oppure anche programmi gtk?

Kde3.2 mi piace, ma non riesco a trovare validi sostituti a galeon e gaim.

----------

## cerri

No uso entrambi. Se vedi bene, gira evolution e gaim.

----------

## paolo

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> per curiosita', usi solo programmi qt oppure anche programmi gtk?
> 
> Kde3.2 mi piace, ma non riesco a trovare validi sostituti a galeon e gaim.

 

Metti Kde. E poi installa quei programmi! Quante dipendenza hanno il gaim e il galeon? Quanta roba di Gnome si porteranno mai dietro?  :Smile: 

(Son troppo curioso! Mostrami un "emerge -vp gaim" e "emerge -vp galeon"!)

P.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco il mio.

----------

## toro

visto che mi sono imbattuto in questo thread ci metto anche il mio!  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Metti Kde. E poi installa quei programmi! Quante dipendenza hanno il gaim e il galeon? Quanta roba di Gnome si porteranno mai dietro? 

 

Tante, ma non vedo il problema  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Aggiornato con superkaramba e una maledetta patch per convivere felicemente in kde 3.2  :Smile: 

----------

## tolipth

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Aggiornato con superkaramba e una maledetta patch per convivere felicemente in kde 3.2 

 

???????

----------

## cerri

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33243

----------

## mynameisdavid

ecco il mio desktop in attesa di kde 3.2

http://www.icon-king.com/images/nuvola-0.7.4.jpg

ciao

----------

## blueocean

Desktop

 :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio.

 

Una cosa che mi sono dimenticato di dire che sono riuscito a fare questo grazie alla'aiuto di blueocean.

----------

## cerri

E' la tua ragazza?  :Cool: 

----------

## blueocean

@cerri

Avessi una ragazza cosi penso non sarei qui a postare, sarei in una baita di montagna lo Champagne, un letto a 5 piazze e lei vestita in tanga  :Smile: 

----------

## bubble27

 *blueocean wrote:*   

> Desktop
> 
> 

 

Avrei 2 domande da farti sul tuo desktop.....

1) Come si chiama la skin di gkrellm trasparente ???

2) Come si chiama il nome del font che stai utilizzando nella shell ???

grazie   :Very Happy:  .... bello cmq !!!

----------

## blueocean

@bubble27

il font che vedi nel menu, nel terminale e nel root-tail si chiama edges ed è la versione modificata di Aleczapka , mentre lo skin di gkrellm2 si chiama KrellM  (le scritte di default sono azzurre ma se selezioni l'opzione "Track Similar Gtk Theme Changes" su gkrellm vedrai che sono 3 skin diversi e il mio è appunto il secondo, uguale al primo ma con scritte bianche)

----------

## flocchini

Ma quella console trasparente e sopratutto senza bordi e' prerogativa esclusiva di fluxbos & affini? Ho cercato per mare e x terra ma non ho idea di cone ottenerla su kde  :Smile: 

----------

## blueocean

@flocchini

quello è aterm, senza le decorazioni wm, le ho tolte tramite l'userconfig.py di kahakai, con kde non saprei come fare sinceramente  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Vogliamo il nome e il cell della tipaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!   :Cool: 

----------

## paolo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Vogliamo il nome e il cell della tipaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  

 

Una donna così bella non puo' esistere. Sara' sicuramente fatta con la CompGraph  :Very Happy: 

(Come si chiama??????????????????????????????????)

P.

----------

## flocchini

 *blueocean wrote:*   

> quello è aterm, senza le decorazioni wm, le ho tolte tramite l'userconfig.py di kahakai, con kde non saprei come fare sinceramente 

 

Beh comincio a procurarmi aterm e ci smanetto un po' su. Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

[OT ]so che nn centra nulla con gentoo ma volevo mostrarvi anche la mia vecchia postazione winzozz anche lei ha dei meriti :=) in quel periodo mi piacevano le mele http://koma.altervista.org/shot/shot.jpg [OT]

----------

## bubble27

 *blueocean wrote:*   

> @bubble27
> 
> il font che vedi nel menu, nel terminale e nel root-tail si chiama edges ed è la versione modificata di Aleczapka , mentre lo skin di gkrellm2 si chiama KrellM  (le scritte di default sono azzurre ma se selezioni l'opzione "Track Similar Gtk Theme Changes" su gkrellm vedrai che sono 3 skin diversi e il mio è appunto il secondo, uguale al primo ma con scritte bianche)

 

Grazie innanzitutto, poi volevo chiederti, ma la grandezza del font nel term si può impostare ???

Purtroppo si aterm che Eterm visualizzano il font però la dimensione è molto piccola e dal man non riesco a trovare un'opzione, l'unica soluzione è stata --big-font-key però al ingrandire o diminuire della grandezza cambia il font.

----------

## tolipth

 *koma wrote:*   

> [OT ]so che nn centra nulla con gentoo ma volevo mostrarvi anche la mia vecchia postazione winzozz anche lei ha dei meriti :=) in quel periodo mi piacevano le mele http://koma.altervista.org/shot/shot.jpg [OT]

 

ma e' un fake, MacOsx oppure windows ha le trasparenze ed e i temi?

----------

## koma

windows con trasparenze e temi  :Smile:  se vuoi una guida è

Qui

----------

## neon

 *blueocean wrote:*   

> il font che vedi nel menu, nel terminale e nel root-tail si chiama edges

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  i font artwiz sono troppo belli  :Crying or Very sad:  peccato per le accentate... qualcuno conosce un editor di fonts? che ci creiamo artwiz europeo  :Wink: 

----------

## albazeus

Conoscete per caso il nome del file-manager che si vede in questo screenshot?

Mi dite qual è un buon filemanager per windowmaker?

----------

## comio

nautilus?

----------

## cerri

comio ha ragione (spero si riferisca al nome del FM che si vede)... ma se leggi bene c'era scritto nella shell sottostante...

----------

## shev

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ma quella console trasparente e sopratutto senza bordi e' prerogativa esclusiva di fluxbos & affini? Ho cercato per mare e x terra ma non ho idea di cone ottenerla su kde 

 

Se usi Eterm puoi usarle ovunque. nei file di config di Eterm puoi levare di tutto fino ad avere console trasparenti e senza bordi. Se non ricordo male ci sono anche un paio di topic in questo forum (forse anche nei primi post di questo topic) che lo ribadiscono e aggiungono qaulche dettaglio.

Sullo screen di koma/M$ non mi pronuncio, da utente macosx la prendo come un'offesa personale   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

Ho trovato tutte le opzioni che avevo bisogno... Per settare aterm senza bordi e' necessaria l'opzione "-bl", disponibile nella versione 0.4.2 patchata in automatico da emerge per rendere disponibile tale funzione  :Wink: 

----------

## blueocean

@bubble27

apri xfontsel e ti scegli un font, copi la stringa del font e avvii aterm, la stringa che ti metto qui sotto è quella che uso io:

aterm -name aterm -title 'hell' -sl 3000 -tr -trsb -sb -sr -si -sk -shading 60 -fade 90 -tn xterm -fn stringapresadaxfontsel -g 90x30+70+70 -fg white

dove: 

-title > titolo della window

-sl > numero di linee di buffer

-tr > abilita il transparency

-trsb > scrollbar trasparente

-sr > scrollbar a destra

-shading > percentuale di shading

-fade > percentuale di trasparenza

-tn > nome terminale (ti consiglio di lasciare xterm per questioni di compatibilità)

-fn > nome font (preso da xfontsel o semplicemente scrivendo il nome del font)

-g > geometria e posizione del terminale

-fg > colore di sfondo

Spero di essere stato spiegato  :Smile: 

----------

## gentefixa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fonts: icone e titolo delle finestre BlizzarD, fixed della console Gamow del linux font project (media-fonts/lfpfonts-fix)
> 
> 

 

Come faccio ad installare questi fonts. Ho emerso lfpfonts-fix, ho aggiunto il path al file XF86Config-4 però non so come introdurre BlizzarD.

Qualcuno può darmi un aiuto?

Grazie & ciao

by Anto!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *blueocean wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aterm -name aterm -title 'hell' -sl 3000 -tr -trsb -sb -sr -si -sk -shading 60 -fade 90 -tn xterm -fn stringapresadaxfontsel -g 90x30+70+70 -fg white
> 
> 

 

Alternativamente, se vuoi le tue personalizzazioni scrivendo semplicemente aterm editi il file ~/.Xdefaults aggiungendo qualcosa tipo:

```

aterm*saveLines:   1500

aterm*foreground:   "#EEEEEE"

aterm*loginShell:   true

aterm*tinting:      "#222222"

aterm*transparent:   true

aterm*scrollBar_right:  true

aterm*font:     "-misc-*-medium-r-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"

aterm*font1:    "-misc-*-medium-r-*-*-9-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"

aterm*font2:    "-misc-*-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"

aterm*font3:    "-misc-*-medium-r-*-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"

aterm*font4:    "-misc-*-medium-r-*-*-20-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"

```

/me ringrazia sentitamente fedeliallalinea per averlo convinto a usare aterm   :Cool: 

----------

## blueocean

@randomaze

dall'Xdefaults però non hai funzioni come la scrollbar trasparente (almeno da quanto ho visto) e cmq c'è poca documentazione a riguardo purtroppo  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *blueocean wrote:*   

> @randomaze
> 
> dall'Xdefaults però non hai funzioni come la scrollbar trasparente (almeno da quanto ho visto) e cmq c'è poca documentazione a riguardo purtroppo 

 

beh quelle cose che la man page chiama "resource" sono ne entry per il .Xdefaults  :Wink: 

man aterm

```

 -trsb|+trsb

              Turn on/off pseudo transparent scrollbar. Works the same as -tr;

              resource transpscrollbar.

```

Allora il nome della risorsa che interessa é "transpscrollbar", allora basta aggiungere la linea:

```

aterm*transpscrollbar:   true

```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ecco anche il mio...

Quello che uso adesso: Gnome 2.5.3 direttamente da BreakMyGentoo, Tema Gorilla (pacchetto gnome-themes-extras), Sfondo di Ximian, peccato che non si veda il puntatore!!

La patata in primo piano e' Anastacia (che recentemente ha superato il cancro al seno diagnosticato a Gennaio dell'anno scorso, e ha tirato fuori un singolo nuovo, Left Outside Alone)

Prima usavo Xfce4 con Eterm trasparente e altre cavolatine  :Razz: 

ps. c'e' pure Google aperto, per la gioia di Shev  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Eccolo con xfce4 e xmms nuovo   :Smile: 

----------

## popoilre

che tema usi per xfce4.---mi puoi dare il link

----------

## theo_

Gnome e gdesklets in tutto il loro splendore  :Smile: 

jpg resamplata

png *enorme*

----------

## xlyz

framebuffer assortiti   :Cool: 

http://xlyz.altervista.org/

----------

## jdoe

ecco il mio 

http://waste-bin.homelinux.org/foto/gnome-rulez.png

e il framebuffer

http://waste-bin.homelinux.org/foto/framebuffer.png

John

----------

## xlyz

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> ecco il mio 
> 
> http://waste-bin.homelinux.org/foto/gnome-rulez.png
> 
> e il framebuffer
> ...

 

usate jpg

png e' un po' pesantino ...

----------

## koma

è già incluso è l'agua

----------

## koma

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> ecco il mio 
> 
> http://waste-bin.homelinux.org/foto/gnome-rulez.png
> 
> e il framebuffer
> ...

 Come si chiama la skin di xmms?

----------

## sorchino

C'è qualcosa di simile a Gdesklets per Kde o Fluxbox? (in pratica o per Kde o qualcosa di generico diciamo..) 

Insomma con utilizzo dei dischi, temperature esteticamente belli come quelli che usa theo_ ?

----------

## shev

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> C'è qualcosa di simile a Gdesklets per Kde o Fluxbox? (in pratica o per Kde o qualcosa di generico diciamo..) 
> 
> Insomma con utilizzo dei dischi, temperature esteticamente belli come quelli che usa theo_ ?

 

Da un'occhiata ai vari *karamba (superkaramba, karamba, etc)

----------

## sorchino

Ok, ammetto che era la risposta che mi aspettavo  :Smile: 

Ho provato un po' superkaramba e onestamente non mi ha impressionato granchè.

Darò a questo programmino un'altra possibilità.

Comunque sia, qualche nome di theme per superkaramba che svolgano quelle funzioni?

----------

## theo_

Cerca su kde-look.org c'è parecchia roba anche molto molto carina...

Tanto per darti un esempio (è una debian vabbè, ma da l'idea lo stesso   :Razz: ) guarda qui

----------

## silian87

Ecco qua due screeshoots freschi freschi di giornata.

Spero che qualcuno si converta a window maker guardandoli....

http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/risorse/immagini/screenshoot/silian1.jpeg

http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/risorse/immagini/screenshoot/silian2.jpeg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Gli ultimi

http://www.fedeliallalinea.org/screen/screen.jpeg

http://www.fedeliallalinea.org/screen/console.png

----------

## ultimodruido

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ecco qua due screeshoots freschi freschi di giornata. 
> 
> 

 

Ciao mi puoi dire che applicazione e quella che ti fa vedere il calendario cosi?

Grazie mille ciao

ps: Mi piacciono!

----------

## Vide

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Gli ultimi
> 
> http://www.fedeliallalinea.org/screen/screen.jpeg
> 
> http://www.fedeliallalinea.org/screen/console.png

 

il log del kernel in fondo come hai fatto? con eterm vero? avevo letto un modo da qualche parte ma non me lo ricordo..me lo rimembri?  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbr

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Ecco qua due screeshoots freschi freschi di giornata. 
> 
>  
> 
> Ciao mi puoi dire che applicazione e quella che ti fa vedere il calendario cosi?
> ...

 

wmclock

p.s. sono silian87

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Vide wrote:*   

> il log del kernel in fondo come hai fatto? con eterm vero? avevo letto un modo da qualche parte ma non me lo ricordo..me lo rimembri? 

 

```
# emerge root-tail
```

----------

## gutter

Ecco il mio desktop:

http://gutter.homelinux.com/images/screenshot1.png

----------

## Sasdo

e finalmente ecco il mio Desktop!

nella speranza di non essere troppo hot... ma non credo...

http://utenti.lycos.it/sasdoware/screen.jpg

----------

## xchris

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nella speranza di non essere troppo hot... ma non credo...
> 
> 

 

ma che dici?? non e' una suora quella sotto?   :Laughing: 

 :Razz: 

ciao

----------

## Gavrila

http://it.geocities.com/magico_pacio/snapshot6.png

http://it.geocities.com/magico_pacio/snapshot7.png

 :Smile: 

Se non si aprono al volo copiate e incollate nella barra degli indirizzi ^_^

----------

## knefas

ok... mi aggrego:

screen di sfuggita nel casino generale

desktop un po' piu' ordinario.

da notare la CPU al 100% segno di un emersione perenne di qualcosa...  :Razz: 

----------

## Ferdinando

ok, ora il mio: qui trovate il mio desktop e il mio bootloader (quest'ultimo dovrebbe piacere a mcvash  :Wink:  ). E' inutile che vi posti il framebuffer perche' e` quello di default di gentoo   :Embarassed: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

ok ne posto pure io uno... (dovrebbe resistere una settimana  :Smile:  )

la faccia da pixxx che vedete sono io con il mio bimbo. 

ciauz

http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/mydesktop.jpeg

----------

## zUgLiO

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> desktop un po' piu' ordinario.
> 
> 

 

Come si chiama il tema di superkaramba con le news?

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> ok, ora il mio: qui trovate il mio desktop e il mio bootloader (quest'ultimo dovrebbe piacere a mcvash  ).

 

Forte lillo....  :Very Happy: 

Come hai fatto a farlo grafico? (mi accontento di un link....  :Wink:  )

----------

## koma

Dopo le varie crisi sono riuscito a rimettere bootsplash  :Smile: 

Spervo vi gusti se qlc ha una guida per i colori della zona di tersto me lo dica ho un paio di immagini che vorrei mettere ma il viola nn ci azzecca molto  :Smile: 

FRAMEBUFFER

----------

## randomaze

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Come hai fatto a farlo grafico? (mi accontento di un link....  )

 

Quì

----------

## koma

Mi piace molto il tuo  :Smile:   e visto che funza che ne dici di passarmelo? :DDDD lilo r0x

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> Mi piace molto il tuo   e visto che funza che ne dici di passarmelo? :DDDD lilo r0x

 

Dici a me?

Il lilo-bmp che hai visto non era il mio  :Razz: 

(io ne ho messo uno con i file di esempio in attesa di avere una buona idea/immagine da mettere... )

----------

## koma

ha ok  :Smile: 

----------

## mcvash

grazie randomaze, appena ho tempo magari ci do' un occhio..... non dovrebbero esserci problemi per le versioni successive di lilo vero?

----------

## Melvin

mi sono cimentato pure io con il bootsplash...

questo è quello che ho fatto ora...   :Very Happy: 

(scusate la png)

http://shelbygt500.interfree.it/varie/fb.png

poi ho un paio di cose da chiedervi/dirvi

Di seguito alcuni pezzi del cfg:

```
# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

# Possible fgcolor values: 0-15

#  ( 0=black, 1=blue,    2=green,  3=cyan,

#    4=red,   5=magenta, 6=orange, 7=white, 8=grey) 

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=7

```

conoscete altri colori?

```
# box itself

box noover 20 20 1004 755 #0d1b3399

```

Qualcuno ha chiesto come cambiare colore allo sfondo trasparente,allora 

bisogna modificare il valore dopo "#" i primi 7 caratteri (#0d1b33) indicano 

il colore (come quelli in html RRGGBB) gli ultimi

due indicano il grado di trasparenza.

quello che non ho capito invece è proprio quest'ultima parte:

00 è la trasparenza massima

FF è opaco

ma in mezzo che valori ci possono mettere? ho provato con 50,60 etc..fino a 99 ma non cambiano più di tanto, cioè, da 75 a 99 per esempio è minima la differenza....ci sono altri valori tra 99 e FF che si possono mettere?

spero di essermi spiegato  :Smile: 

```
overpaintok=1
```

non so cosa faccia esattamente...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Melvin: http://www.bootsplash.org/config.html .

----------

## Melvin

Quindi se ho capito bene il range per settare la trasparenza va da 00 a 255?

poi per quanto riguarda il testo, ho chiesto se c'erano altri colori perchè in altri post, in inglese, avevo letto che i colori per il testo erano 15!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> Quindi se ho capito bene il range per settare la trasparenza va da 00 a 255?

 

Esatto cioe' da o a FF in esadecimale.

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> poi per quanto riguarda il testo, ho chiesto se c'erano altri colori perchè in altri post, in inglese, avevo letto che i colori per il testo erano 15!

 

I colori sono solo 9 come da doc

```
Option name: fgcolor

Possible values: 0-8

( 0=black, 1=red, 2=green, 3=yellow, 4=blue, 5=magenta, 6=cyan, 7=grey, 8=white)

This sets the boot message text foreground color

Version 2 and up
```

----------

## mcvash

Fedeliallalinea, come hai fatto per far partire in automatico root-tail all'avvio di X?

Ho provato aggiungendo questa riga:

```
exec root-tail -g 140x10+250+630  /var/log/everything/current

```

Pero' si blocca tutto X e non entra

mentre con:

```
root-tail -g 140x10+250+630  /var/log/everything/current
```

X si avvia, ma di root-tai nemmeno l'ombra

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Fedeliallalinea, come hai fatto per far partire in automatico root-tail all'avvio di X?

 

Io lo faccio con il comando sudo che ho impostato che tutti gli utenti del gruppo wheel non hanno bisogno della pass:

```
root-tail -g 140x10+250+630  /var/log/everything/current
```

----------

## alexerre

Ecco un mio nuovo esperimento con xfce4  :Very Happy: 

 xfce4 running on darkoil 

----------

## zUgLiO

Adesso nessuno può violare il mio pc,ho messo un firewall potentissimo  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

Io msn me lo magno!

HEheHE Sono anche riuscito a settare i sensori sotto 2.6.5 come vedete da gkrellm.

A chi interessassero i programmi di tray sono xmms-tray xmms.docklet e gaim con tray icon  :Smile: .

Gbone resiste bene il 2.6 nn mi da quasi nessun problema apparte che i temi sono rognosi da installare e nn sono ancora riuscito a metterne manco uno  :Smile: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Il mio gnomo 2.4

http://www.orson.it/~roberto/Shot-14.jpg

Appena ho un po' di tempo, passo al 2.6 (e relatovo FB)  :Smile: 

Cipz

----------

## koma

COME DIAMINE HAI FATTO A METTERE SUPERKARAMBA TRASPARENTE E QUELLO SPLENDIDO THEMA? RISPONDI SUBITO O VENGO Lì E TI RUBO IL PC

----------

## khazad-dum

Non è superkaramba:

```

*  gnome-extra/gdesklets-core [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.26

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 381 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pycage.de/software_gdesklets.html

      Description: GNOME Desktop Applets: core library for the desktop applets

```

ehy..non facciamo scherzi  :Smile: ...l'ho appena comprato il pc:

http://gallery.orson.it/khazad-pc[url]

----------

## koma

mi passi i temi e le tue impostazioni?

----------

## Bengio

@khazad-dum

che bello, come hai fatto per le notizie da punto-informatico???

Quali sono i parametri....dai dai dai. Staro' incollato al monitor aggiornando la pagina ogni cinque minuti finche' non risponderai...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Diciamo che vi posso fornire i parametri "base"  :Smile: ..altrimenti che gusto c'è  :Smile: 

x11-plugins/desklet-multitail

x11-plugins/desklet-psidisplays

x11-plugins/desklet-psisensors

x11-plugins/desklet-starterbar

media-fonts/aquafont

psi-xmms - http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=149

rss-grab - http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=101

RDGBorder - http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=144

Ciao

----------

## pascalbrax

vabbe' dai, posto anche io qualcosa...

vi avverto che questi sono vecchi screenshots... non ho ancora trovato nulla di decente per le gtk2 (ma non dovevano essere esteticamente meglio delle gtk1?)

http://aldebaranstar.homelinux.org/~pascal/images/Screenshot-A.png

http://aldebaranstar.homelinux.org/~pascal/images/Screenshot-C.png

http://aldebaranstar.homelinux.org/~pascal/images/Screenshot-D.png

http://aldebaranstar.homelinux.org/~pascal/images/Screenshot-E.png

----------

## ares

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/screen_aprile.png

Il mio ( e di chi se no )

----------

## silian87

Ecco l'ultima mia creazione....

http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/risorse/immagini/screenshoot/silian3.jpg

Openbox3 + rox + gdesklets + pypanel, bel vedere, no?

Volevo mettere anche il pannello in stile macosx starterbar di gdesklets, ma e' superbuggato, tipo saltano icone, si ridimensiona male, quindi per ora non lo uso

----------

## pascalbrax

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ecco l'ultima mia creazione....
> 
> http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/risorse/immagini/screenshoot/silian3.jpg
> 
> Openbox3 + rox + gdesklets + pypanel, bel vedere, no?
> ...

 

davvero bello!

----------

## silian87

Grazie   :Embarassed:   Sono felice che qualcuno apprezzi le mie creazioni! 

Ora ho anche una barretta che si chiama xbattbar sulla sinistra, pubblichero' anche i nuovi screehoot!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ecco l'ultima mia creazione....

 

Come si chiame il thema di gdesklets che monitorizza il disco,...

----------

## bld

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/screen_aprile.png

stupendo!   :Shocked: 

ma ce da qualche parte una guida per fare tutto questo che avete postato? sto cercando di riconfigurare il mio fluxbox com + trasparenze  etc. Ho qualche problema con aterm.. non so perche quando gli metto la +tr diventa del tutto bianco e non "traspare" il background  :Sad: 

Ma quel programma che usate per vedere le news come si chiama?

----------

## ares

Con aterm io uso questo 

aterm -g 100 -sl 5000 \

-tr +sb -sr -si -sk -shading 90 -fg cyan \

-fade 90 \

-tint SkyBlue4

----------

## RockSteady

www.steadytorock.com/immagini/snapshot1.png

----------

## iDarbert

Riesumo il topic con il mio orrido GNOME   :Embarassed: 

http://www.trenzhost.com/files/iDarbert/desktop.jpg

----------

## koma

oddio ... non che esca pazzo per lo sfondo ma il tema di gnome è molto bello .... LO VOGLIO! Dammelo ! lo pretendo  :Very Happy: 

eheheh skerzo ma se mi ci dai qlc info  :Smile: 

----------

## iDarbert

Lo sfondo è osceno ma puffy era troppo carino che ho dovuto fare un collage

Il tema di GNOME è Glossy P, puoi trovare la vecchia versione sull'archivio di art.gnome.org o quello nuovo su gooeylinux

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Hai profanato openbsd  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iDarbert

LOL, comunque è artwork ufficiale quello

----------

## shanghai

I desktop di khazad-dum e di Silian sono da impazzire   :Shocked: 

Appena mi libero dagli esami, voglio anch'io le desklet, le news e i pannelli trasparenti...

Troppo belli...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## iDarbert

[Flame on]Eh gia! Altro che superkaramba   :Twisted Evil:  [Flame off]

Comunque prego notare che è scritto interamente in Python, questo è dedicato a chi lo considera solo un linguaggio di scripting:  AH!

OK basta Flame[/b]

----------

## koma

Nuovo shot... questo con gnome  :Smile: 

QUI

----------

## tolipth

 *koma wrote:*   

> Nuovo shot... questo con gnome 
> 
> QUI

 

bello, che font usi?

bella idea cmatrix    :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

heehhehe grazie uso gli aquafont sono in portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Bengio

Finalmente vi faccio vedere il mio http://bengio.altervista.org/immagini/desktop20040503.jpg

Per il framebuffer dovrete aspettare un paio di giorni ...

PS Ho visto i bellissimi desktop che sono stati postati e che fanno uso di karamba e gdesklets ma preferisco non usarli poiche' sono troppo pesanti. (top: X -> 80%).

Bengio

----------

## Bengio

Ed ecco il bootsplash che ora uso, risultato di una modifica a quello 2004.0:

http://bengio.altervista.org/immagini/fbverbose20040504.png

http://bengio.altervista.org/immagini/fbsilent20040504.jpg

Naturalmente il silent ha la barra di avanzamento che nello screenshot non si vede   :Very Happy: 

Bengio

----------

## koma

i png altervista nn li visualizza convertilo in .jpg che è anche + leggero  :Wink: 

----------

## iDarbert

Sono riuscito ad avere i bordi "a la mac os"

Scusate ancora per lo sfondo osceno  :Razz: 

http://www.trenzhost.com/files/iDarbert/desktop.jpg

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://utopia.ision.nl/users/janvg/unix-info/uc12.html

 

Appena accendo il portatile te lo dico, scusa se non ti ho risposto fino ad ora...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## koma

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito ad avere i bordi "a la mac os"
> 
> Scusate ancora per lo sfondo osceno 
> 
> http://www.trenzhost.com/files/iDarbert/desktop.jpg

 Come hai fatto?

----------

## Bengio

 *Quote:*   

>  i png altervista nn li visualizza convertilo in .jpg che è anche + leggero 

 

Grazie per la dritta, adesso grazie a te, tutti potranno godere della meravigliosa immagine del mio fb-terminale  :Wink: 

Lo riposto modificato 

Ed ecco il bootsplash che ora uso, risultato di una modifica a quello 2004.0:

http://bengio.altervista.org/immagini/fbverbose20040504.jpg

http://bengio.altervista.org/immagini/fbsilent20040504.jpg

Naturalmente il silent ha la barra di avanzamento che nello screenshot non si vede   :Very Happy: 

Bengio

----------

## iDarbert

 *koma wrote:*   

> Come hai fatto?

 

Se te lo dicessi mi prenderesti a pugni da remoto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho applicato uno sfondo al pannello

----------

## koma

 :Laughing: 

----------

## bld

Ciao

sto cercando di trovare qualche info per xmms trasparente .. dallo search e' apparso qualcosina su questo forum ma non ho trovato (beh sono 14 pagine!) il punto dove esso viene citato, potreste dirmi gentilmente come faccio a farlo trasp? 

grazie

----------

## t0mcat

http://members.lycos.co.uk/t0mcat/immagini/shot_flux.jpg

passato da gnome a fluxbox una settimana fa  :Smile: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> www.steadytorock.com/immagini/snapshot1.png

 

ma per curiosita' com'e' la tua password???

rocksteady???

 :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/t0mcat/immagini/shot_flux.jpg 

 

Notevole! Io ho uno stile diverso, ma devo riconoscere che e' fatto proprio bene! Bravo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ares

Nuovo

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/maggio.png

----------

## bld

 *ares wrote:*   

> Nuovo
> 
> http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/maggio.png

 

e' bellissimo congrats!

Potresti dimmi, come hai fatto a fare il menu di fluxbox in quel modo? 

ps. Ma non impallano i tuoi occhi lavorando su un desktop del genere?

----------

## ares

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *ares wrote:*   Nuovo
> 
> http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/maggio.png 
> 
> e' bellissimo congrats!
> ...

 

Nn si impallano per fortuna....  :Razz: 

Il menù intendi le strisce divisorie tra una sezione e l'altra ?

----------

## bld

 *ares wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*    *ares wrote:*   Nuovo
> 
> http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/maggio.png 
> 
> e' bellissimo congrats!
> ...

 

si.

E vedo che anche i colori del text, i miei sono grey scuro e mi piacerebbe farli bianchi cosi si vedono un po meglio.

----------

## ares

Per il menu devi editare il file ~/.fluxbox/menu ( ma questo magari già lo sapevi )

Ti posto un pezzo del mio

```

[submenu] (Filemanager)

      [exec] (Rox) {rox}

      [exec] (Nautilus) {nautilus --no-desktop}

[end]

[separator]

[submenu] (Terminali)

      [exec] (Aterm) {xaterm}

      [exec] (Terminal) {gnome-terminal}

[end]

```

la stringa [separator] ti crei la linea di divisione tra una sezione e l'altra

Per il colore dei font dovresti editare  il file theme.cfg dello style che usi

menu.frame.textColor:        white

Questa è la stringa da modificare

Per la scritta spessa [GENBOX] uso un ebuild di fluxbox versione cvs con alcune patch in + che nn ci sono nel portage

http://darkshed.net/files/gentoo/ebuilds/

L'ultima versione disponibile è ak-fluxbox-cvs-0.9.9.tar.bz2 

emerge -Dpv ak-fluxbox-cvs per abilitare alcune cose, tutte interessanti

----------

## ares

http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/

Ho fatto un nuovo ebuild, già proposto.......carino come programma

Qui trovate l'ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50305 ( in attesa sperando che lo mettano nel portage )

----------

## silian87

Una versione migliorata con nuove icone del "dock" e indicatore di batteria:

http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop//risorse/immagini/screenshoot/silian4.jpg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Una versione migliorata con nuove icone del "dock" e indicatore di batteria:

 

Per l'indicatore di batteria hai dovuto fare qualcosa di speciale perche' a me parte ma non si vede niente (niente immagine).

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Sono passato a qualcosa di decisamente piu pratico e pulito, pur mantenendo tutti i fronzoli del mio amato gnome: fvwm2 con l'ambiente di gnome 2.6.

Desktop Shot

----------

## ares

Fvwm anche per me

http://www.linuxita.no-ip.org/albums/Screen/fvwm2.png

----------

## egolf

Dopo un po' di lavoro con Fvwm il mio desktop piu o meno si presenta abb carino, almeno secondo me poi i gusti sono gusti.

 eccolo qui

Spero che sia stata la scelta giusta risvegliare un vecchio Topic piuttosto che farne uno nuovo, magari qualcuno torna a vedere qualche suo screenshot "vecchio" e scopre che linux nel frattempo è andata avanti...   :Razz: 

Buon fine pomeriggio.

----------

## shev

[mod]

 *egolf wrote:*   

> Spero che sia stata la scelta giusta risvegliare un vecchio Topic piuttosto che farne uno nuovo

 

E' stata sicuramente la scelta giusta, dove possibile vanno utilizzati i topic esistenti. Quindi: bravo, ottima scelta (anche per lo screenshot)  :Very Happy: 

[/quote]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco i miei nuovi desktop e bootsplash

----------

## elbambolo

allora... io ho 3 pc e tutti e tre con gentoo. 

questo è il bootsplash

http://rokkasbrokka.sytes.net/e107_plugins/coppermine_menu/albums/userpics/test/testo.jpg

questo è il kde-3.2

http://rokkasbrokka.sytes.net/e107_plugins/coppermine_menu/albums/userpics/test/screen2.jpg

mentre questo è il kde-3.1

http://rokkasbrokka.sytes.net/e107_plugins/coppermine_menu/albums/userpics/elbambolo/desk.png

----------

## koma

http://koma.altervista.org/browse/Bellino.jpg un piccolo shot e una piccola domanda  :Wink: 

Perchè sulle icone ho quegli avvertimenti di impossibilità di scrittura? capisco sui masterizzatori (lg e mas le icone in basso a sinistra) ma la mia Home! la cartella /download è mia e i permessi sono 777... nel cestino i file ce li metto qnd e come voglio ... non capisco

----------

## joeyrs

Appena passato a Gnome 2.6  :Smile: 

http://joeyrs.altervista.org/MyDesk.png

----------

## koma

 *joeyrs wrote:*   

> Appena passato a Gnome 2.6 
> 
> http://joeyrs.altervista.org/MyDesk.png

 

usa il jpg che il png è pesante e altervista non ne permette la visualizzazione diretta

(o meglio per vedere l'immagine devi wgettarla)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[quote="koma"] *joeyrs wrote:*   

> (o meglio per vedere l'immagine devi wgettarla)

 

Basta che copi l'url e lo metti in una finestra nuova.

----------

## koma

non è vero  :Smile:  l'ho sempre fatto con firefox così non funziona

----------

## joeyrs

Strano, anche io uso firefox e cliccando sul link mi si apre una nuova finestra con la visualizzazione dell'immagine..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *joeyrs wrote:*   

> Strano, anche io uso firefox e cliccando sul link mi si apre una nuova finestra con la visualizzazione dell'immagine..

 

Confermo se non si fa aprire in un tab funziona.

----------

## koma

e io riconfermo che nn va  :Neutral:   Bug?

----------

## kaosone

 *joeyrs wrote:*   

> Appena passato a Gnome 2.6 
> 
> http://joeyrs.altervista.org/MyDesk.png

 

bel lavoro  :Smile: 

mi puoi dire dove hai preso l'immagine di sfondo???

----------

## bld

 *kaosone wrote:*   

>  *joeyrs wrote:*   Appena passato a Gnome 2.6 
> 
> http://joeyrs.altervista.org/MyDesk.png 
> 
> bel lavoro 
> ...

 

io vedo solo altervista..

----------

## joeyrs

Riposto il link sotto consiglio di koma in formato jpeg

(adesso non ci dovrebbero essere problemi)..

http://joeyrs.altervista.org/desktop.jpg

----------

## joeyrs

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bel lavoro 
> 
> mi puoi dire dove hai preso l'immagine di sfondo???

 

Sinceramente non mi ricordo, l'ho presa dal mio "archivio" (mi piace collezionare wallpapers del genere..) se vuoi te la passo, esiste anche la versione Fusion1.   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *joeyrs wrote:*   

> Riposto il link sotto consiglio di koma in formato jpeg
> 
> (adesso non ci dovrebbero essere problemi)..
> 
> http://joeyrs.altervista.org/desktop.jpg

 

Anche a me è piaciuto lo sfondo  :Smile: 

P.S. Siamo della stessa città (Palermo)   :Wink: 

----------

## assente

come si fa a impostare i messaggi di sistema nella sessione di gnome? Mi mandi il link?

----------

## joeyrs

Intendi quelli in basso?

Se la risposta è sì, ho usato aterm, un terminale completamente configurabile che "catta" /dev/xconsole. Per leggere i log di sistema devi fare:

```
mkfifo /dev/xconsole
```

Questo comando ti permette di creare il device xconsole a cui verranno redirectati i principali log di sistema. Sucessivamente, edita il tuo file di configurazione del system logger (es. /etc/syslog) aggiungendo:

```
        *.*                    |/dev/xconsole
```

infine, ti basterà riavviare il system logger ed aprire un qualsiasi terminale e dare il comando:

```
cat /dev/xconsole
```

è tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## assente

Grazie! Il massimo sarebbe poterlo mettere in un pannello a scomparsa automatica di GNOME e vederlo solo quando serve  :Very Happy: 

----------

## joeyrs

 *assente wrote:*   

> Grazie! Il massimo sarebbe poterlo mettere in un pannello a scomparsa automatica di GNOME e vederlo solo quando serve 

 

Puoi provare con gnome-swallow (lo trovi in portage) che ti permette di inserire delle applicazioni non-gnome nei pannelli proprio come se fossero applets.

----------

## kaosone

eheh mi piacerebbe  :Smile: 

icq 88970025  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Ecco il mio nuovo desktop  :Very Happy:  :

http://gutter.homelinux.com/images/screenshot1_new.jpg

http://gutter.homelinux.com/images/screenshot2_new.jpg

e il mio nuovo framebuffer  :Very Happy:  :

http://gutter.homelinux.com/images/framebuffer-screenshot.jpg

----------

## ares

Giugno 1

http://genbuild.altervista.org/screenshot/giugno.png

----------

## Raffo

già che ci siete potete dirmi cos'è il framebuffer e darmi qualche dritta per rendere particolare il mio desktop??

----------

## gutter

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> già che ci siete potete dirmi cos'è il framebuffer e darmi qualche dritta per rendere particolare il mio desktop??

 

Prova a dare un'occhiata a:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO.html

e fare una semplice ricerca sul forum per l'applicazione di tali concetti a Gentoo.

----------

## Sasdo

dopo secoli dal mio primo desktop, eccone un altro!

...pieno:

http://it.geocities.com/sasdobot/screen1.jpg

...vuoto:

http://it.geocities.com/sasdobot/screen2.jpg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> dopo secoli dal mio primo desktop, eccone un altro!

 

Che carattere usi per il menu?

----------

## Sasdo

Arctic, l'avevo sulla partizione di Windows.

non so proprio da dove l'ho preso...

----------

## Cagnulein

sasdo a me da link non valido  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> sasdo a me da link non valido 

 

Copia il link ---> open tab (o new window) ---> incolla il link ---> enter

----------

## zUgLiO

Ma perchè se clicco normalmente non si apre? Che differenza c'è?

----------

## Sasdo

ta-daan.... ecco l'ultima creazione... (il tema dei bordi delle finestre l'ho fatto io scopiazzando in giro   :Mr. Green:  ) 

come i più attenti noteranno nella shell aperta si nota un "emerge unmerge fluxbox"

questo perchè ho trovato xfce4 che mi piace un tot ed è veloce uguale.

http://it.geocities.com/sasdobot/screen3.jpg

il prossimo passo sono le trasparenze in xfce4 e le ombreggiature nelle finestre!!

Ho visto un paio di screen in proposito ma non spiegano come hanno fatto e in googlando non trovo nulla... zigh...

..ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## Sasdo

non so perchè ma se cliccate sul link da pagina non valida: copiate ed incollate su una nuova finestra.

----------

## Truzzone

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> http://it.geocities.com/sasdobot/screen3.jpg
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Scusa, dove hai preso lo sfondo?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il mio desktop è questo

Il framebuffer non l'ho mai messo perchè mi da fastidio limitare l'area dei teminali con delle cornici superflue visto che c'è (lo farei solo se avessi un monitor 19 pollici o più)

Forse un giorno mi metterò a fare uno sfondo per il framebuffer senza cornici e allora magari lo metterò

----------

## Sasdo

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   ...
> 
> http://it.geocities.com/sasdobot/screen3.jpg
> 
> ....
> ...

 

```

emerge gentoo-artwork

```

l'immagine si chiama yalc.jpg e la trovi in

```

/usr/share/pixmaps/gentoo/

```

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e questo è il mio:

http://www.webalice.it/ruggio/Schermata.png

sono passato a gnome  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nimatar

beh.. visto che lo avete messo tutti ecco il mio:

http://www.2and2.net/Uploads/Images/Screenshot-7.png

framebuffer ancora non sono riuscito a farlo andare

byez

----------

## n3m0

Dopo tanto tempo che va avanti sto thread, mi son detto "Ora lo faccio 'sto shot...".

Eccovi il mio desktop (1600x1200)  :Smile: 

Bootsplash non lo uso.

----------

## -Crash-

ecco invece il mio

http://crash01.altervista.org/my_desktop2.jpg

----------

## Menkalinan

 *nimatar wrote:*   

> beh.. visto che lo avete messo tutti ecco il mio:
> 
> http://www.2and2.net/Uploads/Images/Screenshot-7.png
> 
> framebuffer ancora non sono riuscito a farlo andare
> ...

 

Ehi hai il mio stesso wallpaper!!!! Uffa adesso mi tocca cambiarlo...  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

qui trovate anche il mio:

http://www.deviantart.com/view/6785658/

----------

## n3m0

A causa della mia mania di strafare, ho deciso di vedere se avevo ancora online la beta (rimasta tale) del mio sito personale...

Ebbene sì, e a questa pagina trovate una galleria di Screenshot della mia Gnome sulla mia ex-distro (Deb)

Buona visione  :Wink: 

----------

## sbx

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> Qui trovate anche il mio...

 

Desktop straordinario! Scusate l'OT, le informazioni sul desktopo come fai a visualizzarle? Sono dockapp graficamente elaborate o si tratta di tutt'altro?

----------

## bld

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> A causa della mia mania di strafare, ho deciso di vedere se avevo ancora online la beta (rimasta tale) del mio sito personale...
> 
> Ebbene sì, e a questa pagina trovate una galleria di Screenshot della mia Gnome sulla mia ex-distro (Deb)
> 
> Buona visione 

 

proprio belissimo e' gnome?

congratulazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasdo

@nemo:

ma pensa te! non immaginavo che anche con Debian si riuscissero a fare delle cose belle!!  :Mr. Green:  ( /me che prova un'innata antipatia verso Debian)

Dumanda:

che player musicale usavi? la skin blu che ha è troppo bella...

----------

## n3m0

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> ( /me che prova un'innata antipatia verso Debian)
> 
> 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Lascia stare il mio primo amore  :Wink: 

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che player musicale usavi? la skin blu che ha è troppo bella...

 

Quello che uso anche ora, XMMS.

Se volete il paccotto delle mie skins, basta fare un fischio.

----------

## n3m0

 *sbx wrote:*   

> le informazioni sul desktopo come fai a visualizzarle? Sono dockapp graficamente elaborate o si tratta di tutt'altro?

 

Si tratta di Karamba (o Superkaramba) quando si parla di KDE e di GDesklets nel caso di Gnome.

----------

## Sasdo

fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

... è il fischio... dove le hai trovate le skins? le hai fatte tu?

se riesci a mandarle alla mia mail mi fai un favorone:

sasdo chiocciola email punto it

ovviamente senza spazi e sostituendo i caratteri corretti =) (tiè spam!   :Twisted Evil:  )

gracias!

----------

## n3m0

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... è il fischio... dove le hai trovate le skins? le hai fatte tu?
> 
> 

 

Ho fatto un paccotto delle mie migliori, ma, visto che puo' interessare, molte le ho prese dal sito di Winamp 2.x.

Le skin di quella versione sono infatti compatibili con XMMS.

Invece dell'email, ho preferito condiverlo con tutti.

Potete prendere le skin da questo link.

----------

## Sasdo

ottima idea gracias! 

(il mio xmms ti ringrazia =)

----------

## ulric

Quasi costretto ecco il mio adorato fluxbox, con le mie ultime docapps modificate

http://www.etaskforce.biz/gentoo/screenshot/Screenshot20040613.png

Un saluto a tutti

----------

## akiross

Ecco i miei

http://www.lynucs.org/?&akiross

attualmente uso galileo, fluxbox, tema fatto da me (tranne lo skin di XMMS, che era per winamp)

----------

## Sbriglie

Ecco il mio:

http://nuvolarossa.free.fr/schermata4.png

----------

## kNemo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Originariamente inviato da Sbriglie
> 
> Ecco il mio:
> ...

 

Come si chiama quel programma di System Info ???

----------

## assente

Questo era il mio --> http://assente.altervista.org/images/gnome-mio.png, adesso è tempestato da una valanga d'icone,.. per me è il massimo come rapporto prestazioni/funzionalità

----------

## Sbriglie

 *kNemo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Originariamente inviato da Sbriglie
> 
> Ecco il mio:
> ...

 

E' superkaramba con il tema cynapses che trovi su www.kde-look.org

----------

## redview

Sbriglie wrote

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E' superkaramba con il tema cynapses che trovi su www.kde-look.org
> 
> 

 

ma nn ti fa andare la cpu a mille!? a me faceva fondere il laptop! troppo belle, troppo dispendiose di risorse!

----------

## redview

eh finalmente ecco il mio amato desktop:

http://www.webalice.it/damnedinblack/index.html

bye

----------

## koma

Ennesimo Shot

----------

## zUgLiO

Bellissimo lo sfondo koma, dove lo hai trovato?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Bellissimo lo sfondo koma, dove lo hai trovato?  

 

Voglio anche io   :Very Happy:   molto bello

----------

## koma

non ho  + spazio sull'ftp... cmq deviantart sezione 3d wallpaper  :Very Happy:  appena ho tempo ve lo rimetto su

----------

## Sbriglie

 *redview wrote:*   

> Sbriglie wrote
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> E' superkaramba con il tema cynapses che trovi su www.kde-look.org
> ...

 

Mah, col mio Athlon XP 1400+ Mobile, che "a riposo" con powernowd scala a 500 si mantiene sul 10%  circa la CPU idle.

----------

## Guglie

xfce4  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

Ancora io

 :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> xfce4 

 

Che cosa hai usato per mettere le icone sul desktop? idesk

Come si chiama la skin di xmms?

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 4440

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Ancora io
> 
> 

 

fantastico il wallpaper...

link :p?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Ancora io
> 
> 

 

bella la canzone   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bella la canzone  

 

lo e' tutta la discografia  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

[OT]

il più bello è l'ultimo live, dove cantano solamente por pensar in italiano  :Smile: 

[/OT]

Edit:

e il 19 luglio suonano a Genova

----------

## n3m0

 *McAuriel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fantastico il wallpaper...
> 
> link :p?

 

http://www.xmwallpapers.com/wallpaper/games/unreal/imagepages/image1.htm

Se non riesci ad accedervi direttamente, devi farti il giro dalla root del sito.

----------

## n3m0

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> il più bello è l'ultimo live, dove cantano solamente por pensar in italiano 
> 
> [/OT]
> ...

 

Inctrolable!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Lo sto ascoltando ora  :Wink: 

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e il 19 luglio suonano a Genova

 

Azz!!

Se solo avessi tempo!

Uffa!!!!!

----------

## Guglie

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *Guglie wrote:*   xfce4  
> 
> Che cosa hai usato per mettere le icone sul desktop? idesk
> 
> Come si chiama la skin di xmms?
> ...

 

per le icone sul desktop uso rox

```
rox --pinboard=PIN
```

il player non è xmms ma beep-media-player, la skin è di default   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco qui il mio ultimo screenshot

----------

## egolf

Ecco il mio

fvwm rende  :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco qui il mio ultimo screenshot

 

RSS Grabber e' per gdesklets o karamba?

grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> RSS Grabber e' per gdesklets o karamba?

 

gdesklet

----------

## jp10hp

come si fa a visualizzare il dmesg sul desktop??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> come si fa a visualizzare il dmesg sul desktop?? 

 

Non e' dmesg ma /var/log/message. Per visualizzarlo ho usato root-tail (la versione 0.9 quelle piu' recenti mi andavano in seg fault). Il problema e' che per lanciarlo bisogna essere root quindi ho scaricato sudo (e configurato in modo che gli utenti del gruppo wheel possono lanciare comandi root con la sintassi sudo comando) e quindi per visualizzare quello lancio

```
$ sudo root-tail -g 200x6+10-10 /var/log/messages
```

----------

## koma

root-tail  :Wink:  cerca nel portage c'è

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *jp10hp wrote:*   come si fa a visualizzare il dmesg sul desktop??  
> 
> Non e' dmesg ma /var/log/message. Per visualizzarlo ho usato root-tail (la versione 0.9 quelle piu' recenti mi andavano in seg fault). Il problema e' che per lanciarlo bisogna essere root quindi ho scaricato sudo (e configurato in modo che gli utenti del gruppo wheel possono lanciare comandi root con la sintassi sudo comando) e quindi per visualizzare quello lancio
> 
> ```
> ...

 

e se mettevi un mode +r del file al boot?

----------

## kaosone

nuovo

http://fedekaos.interfree.it/shot3.jpg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> e se mettevi un mode +r del file al boot?

 

Lo so ma preferisco sempre lasciare i permessi di default

----------

## koma

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> nuovo
> 
> http://fedekaos.interfree.it/shot3.jpg

 

Che cos'è?  :Very Happy:  La rtoba in basso a sinistra sembra uno show dei desktop quella a destra? che wm è? ma è un dualhead?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

e' e17 cvs  :Smile: 

settaggi di default 

in basso a destra c'e' un docker che prende lo screenshot delle finestre in tray per una selezione comodissima   :Wink: 

se potessi farvi vedere anche il funzionamento sono sicuro che molti di voi passerebbero a questo dm (ha moltisse funzioni davvero utili e ora non potrei piu' farne a meno  :Smile:  )

anche il dm (entrance) e' molto bello   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## flocchini

E17 e' bellissimo secondo me, ho provato e16 e mi era piaciuto parecchio... se solo riuscissi ad installarlo, ho seguito le varie semi-guide in giro x il forum ma ho un sacco di errori

----------

## sbx

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Si tratta di Karamba (o Superkaramba) quando si parla di KDE e di GDesklets nel caso di Gnome.

 

Mi è giunta voce che GDesklets sono compatibili con Fluxbox, vero? E Superkaramba? Se così fosse non vedo l'ora di mettere la barra stile Mac OS X!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sbx wrote:*   

> Mi è giunta voce che GDesklets sono compatibili con Fluxbox, vero?

 

Vero.

 *sbx wrote:*   

> E Superkaramba?

 

Non lo so ma penso di si.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco qui quello "nuovo", cioe' non cambia molto dall'altro ho cambiato certi plugin di gdesklet che gli altri non mi piacevano tanto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## redview

ecco lo screenshot..sempre più avantgarde!

..ma migliorerà   :Laughing: 

http://www.webalice.it/damnedinblack/

----------

## Raffo

@redview: che risoluzione hai??

per tutti: che risoluzione mi consigliate?? ora ho 1024x768, solo che con gdesklets ci sto un po' stretto...tra temperatura, meteo, startbar....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> per tutti: che risoluzione mi consigliate?? ora ho 1024x768, solo che con gdesklets ci sto un po' stretto...tra temperatura, meteo, startbar....

 

Beh io sul mio laptopo 15 pollici ho una risoluzione di 1400x1050

----------

## redview

1024x768

----------

## xchris

@fedeliallalinea

maro'

quello che mi ha fatto perdere la vista?  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> quello che mi ha fatto perdere la vista? 

 

Dici che e' troppo alta la risoluzione? No dai...

----------

## xchris

io direi di si  :Smile: 

ma forse e' che sto diventando un po' sguercio :S

ciao

----------

## redview

ecco l'ultimo, dopo alcune indicazioni e consigli utilissimi ricevuti..  :Laughing: 

http://www.webalice.it/damnedinblack/

bye

----------

## Raffo

@redview: come hai fatto a rendere trasparente eterm??

----------

## redview

```

Eterm --trans --shade 50 --borderless --border-width 0 --buttonbar false --scrollbar 0 -g 100x35+5+10

```

dove:

trans --> trasparenza

shade --> la rende opaca del 50%

borderless -->toglie i bordi

border-width --> spessore bordi

buttonbar false -->toglie la barra dei menù

scrollbar --> dice la larghezza della barra di scorrimento alto-basso, in questo caso 0, infatti nn c'è

g --> nn ricordo!

100x35 -->dimensioni

+5+10 --> posizione nello schermo

modifica un pò i paramentri..e vedrai che storia..!  :Cool: 

----------

## croot

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh io sul mio laptopo 15 pollici ho una risoluzione di 1400x1050

 

io ho 1600x1200 però ho un 19 pollici.. mi trovo bene.. i caratteri non sono così piccoli come si potrebbe pensare ma non credo che potrei fare a meno di un risoluzione più bassa.. a 1024 non se ne parla nemmeno non ci starebbe nulla.. anche io preferisco il minimalismo alla *box... infatti per esempio le finestre di xp mi fanno abbastanza schifo (oltre perchè non mi piace xp) perchè hanno dei bordi piuttosto grossi... veramente inutili... anche da questo si può notare (per ricollegarsi al discorso sul nuovo desktop di sun) che l'estetica talvolta (spesso ?) ha un importanza maggiore rispetto all'utilità.

----------

## redview

ankio preferisco decisamente i wm rispetto ai desktop alla kde (usato per tanto tempo) e gnome (anche se quest'ultimo nn l'ho mai provato..)..con fluxbox mi trovo strabene: leggero e ultrapersonalizzabile. con kde nn mi divertivo così tanto! 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

@redview (oggi ti tormento  :Very Happy:  ): a che cosa serve quella striscia nera sotto con scritti i programmi che stai usando? come l'hai messa? 

vorrei anche sapere come hai sostituito (se l'hai fatto) la toolbar, visto che nn c'è nel tuo screen....grazie di tutto  :Laughing: 

EDIT: la striscia l'hai messa solo per far vedere che programmi hai aperto, nn c'è veramente nel tuo wm, vero??

----------

## redview

che striscia nera?

intendi quella con scritto Gentoo blabla, Fluxbox, Eterm, blabla ? se sì, beh, nn è parte del desktop, ma è soltanto una scritta che ho aggiunto sulla pagina html con scritto le cose che ci sono sul mio desktop!   :Very Happy: 

invece per quanto riguarda la toolbar, beh, c'è, ma nn si vede, ho messo l'autohide: mi piace di più così. fluxbox menu->configure->toolbar->autohide

----------

## Raffo

ok, tutto come previsto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kNemo

Fluxbox

http://gendevel.altervista.org/screenshot/once.png

Fvwm2

http://gendevel.altervista.org/screenshot/fvwm1.png

Copiate e incollate i link nella barra dell'indirizzo altrimenti non funzionano...

----------

## n3m0

Ho deciso di provare il bootsplash, e così ne ho preso uno da qui: 

http://bootsplash.de

E' gentoo-hornet (potete vedere lì gli screenshots)

----------

## Cagnulein

ecco il mio

http://cagnulein.no-ip.info/tmp/09-07-2004.png

attenziona, pesa poco + di 1 mb  :Wink: 

----------

## jqx

il mio primo desk su gentoo   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.rotflz.altervista.org/screen/gentoo.jpg

----------

## koma

Framebuffer: www.khb.altervista.org/ciau.png (copiate il link in una nuova finestra)

commento di akiross:

 *Quote:*   

> (01:33:49) Akiross: passa link
> 
> (01:34:39) Koma: www.khb.altervista.org/ciau.png
> 
> (01:35:45) Akiross: noo chebbrutto

 

----------

## 4440

http://www.3wstyle.net/public/files_upload/utenti/McAuriel/Ares_Desktop.png

e credo che visto che son impedito rimarràcosì per un bel pò

----------

## almafer

semplicino anche il mio

www.chemako.it/vario/schermata1.jpg

----------

## comio

quello sfondo l'ho messo sul controller di dominio (win2000)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

è stupendo quello sfondo..dove lo trovo?

----------

## almafer

il mio? l'ho trovato qui sul forum, ma non ricordo chi ha postato il link.

fammi sapere se non lo trovi che lo metto nel mio spazio web in caso

----------

## -Crash-

quello sfondo lo s trova qui http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=10434&file1=10434-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Tuxwin

----------

## shanghai

ECCOLO!!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

L'ho visto una volta in giro ere geologiche fa, e non riuscivo a trovarlo!

/me deve a -Crash- un favore  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## -Crash-

eccovi il mio http://crash01.altervista.org/my_desktop4.jpg

ho aggiunto qualche funzionalita' a al tema ubermon di superkaramba come il termina sessione il cambio del dekstop

se non si vede copiate il link e incollatelo in una nuova pagina  :Wink: Last edited by -Crash- on Sun Jul 11, 2004 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

http://khb.altervista.org/Pod.png Mhh lo sfondo si chiama pod se vi piace...  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *koma wrote:*   

> http://khb.altervista.org/Pod.png Mhh lo sfondo si chiama pod se vi piace... 

 Versione FreeBsd http://khb.altervista.org/BSD.png

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per chi non avesse lo spazio per pubblicare i propri screenshot puo' farlo ora su gentoo-italia all'indirizzo http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery sulla gallery "Gentoo-Italia Screenshot". Per fare questo bisogna registrarsi al portale gentoo-italia. Lo scopo finale e' quello di raccogliere gli shot di tutti gli user gentoo italiani quindi anche chi avesse gia' il suo spazio dove ha pubblicato il suo puo' farlo senza alcun problema anche su gentoo-italia, cosi' da rendere una visione migliore di quella di questo thread (passare 20 pagine non e' il massimo  :Wink:  ).      

PS: Chi posta il suo screenshot e' pregato di mettere come titolo dell'immagine il suo nick e nella descrizione cosa ha usato (wm, terminale, plugin,...) cosi' se c'e' qualcuno interessato sa a chi rivolgersi

----------

## ballero

Ciao a tutti!! (e' il mio primo post nel forum   :Razz:   )

http://www.tombraiders.it/public/deskt_14.jpg

(e' ancora in allestimento  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ballero wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti!! (e' il mio primo post nel forum    )

 

Benvenuto allora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

Ancora in fase di sviluppo ecco il mio desk  :Wink: 

FVWM con le solite cose: console a scomparsa, titlebar laterali per aterm, miniature dei programmi minimizzati e piccola buttonbar per la gestione di xmms/beep-media-player. Datemi un parere e qualche consiglio su cosa altro di utile potrei aggiungere (i due bottoni a palla li ho fatti io ma sono proprio brutti, ne avreste per caso di più carini?)

Console nascosta

Console in vista

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per chi non avesse lo spazio per pubblicare i propri screenshot puo' farlo ora su gentoo-italia all'indirizzo http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery sulla gallery "Gentoo-Italia Screenshot". 

 

Ottima idea  :Very Happy: 

Fatto.

----------

## maiosyet

Il mio   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://ziojonny.altervista.org/~screen.png

----------

## kNemo

Una mia Raccolta di Screenshot...

http://gendevel.altervista.org/home.php?s=oth&p=screensht

Fluxbox 0.9.9

http://gendevel.altervista.org/screenshot/once.png

Gnome 2.6.2

http://gendevel.altervista.org/screenshot/gnome1.png

Fvwm 2.5.10-r3 

http://gendevel.altervista.org/screenshot/fvwm1.png

http://gendevel.altervista.org/screenshot/fvwm2.png

Fate un copia e incolla dei link altrimenti altervista da problemi...

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> http://gendevel.altervista.org/home.php?s=oth&p=screensht

 

OT: sai che se clicco sulle thumbnail mi rimanda nella pagina di altervista come per il caso del copia-incolla...veramente strano...

forse è perchè hai fatto un "target=_new" ?

----------

## -Crash-

bellissimo lo sfondo di gnome...kNemo dove lo ha pescato?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kNemo

Lo Sfondo di Gnome l'ho trovato Su Kde Look...

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=4619

----------

## -Crash-

grazzzie!

----------

## kNemo

OT:

Cagnulein.. Ho Modificato la Pagina adesso non si aprono piu' in una nuova finestra...

Prova a vedere se ti da' ancora l'errore di altervista... a me non lo fa'...

(Che Browser Usi ???)

----------

## pascalbrax

altervista fa i capricci quando si linkano a immagini con referer != da altervista.

se volete linkare delle pagine html va benissimo, ma se volete linkare delle immagini, e' molto meglio seguire il post di fedeli poco sopra.

----------

## koma

http://khb.altervista.org/Gno.png

no coment  :Smile: 

----------

## n3mo

Per randomaze:

Lo sfondo è meraviglioso........ti prego dacci un link!

----------

## federico

Aggiunto il mio, firmato con nickname...

http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery/albums/Screenshot/Screenshot.jpeg

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Aggiunto il mio, firmato con nickname...
> 
> http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery/albums/Screenshot/Screenshot.jpeg

 

Sbavv !

Rimpiango di aver voluto provare kde  :Wink: 

P.S.: pero' mi devi dire che razza di temi usi, icone, fonts... tutto  :Very Happy:  !

Coda

----------

## Josuke

Lo sfondo lo sfondo...vogliamo lo sfondoooo!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Allora il wallpaper viene da questo sito attualmente :

http://www.linuxwallpapers.de/

La serie e' la linuxchics, sono sfondi che uso da tempo e si caratterizzano tutti dalle scrittine tipo fsck me e la tipella figa che allieta la vista.

Il terminale e' il multi-gnome-terminal, l'applet per il consumo e le statistiche e' gkrellm, il wm e' xfce4, in particolare i font credo che siano quelli di default perche' non ricordo di averli mai cambiati (dovrebbero essere i "Sans").

La barra in basso e' la gnome-panel, le icone sono prese da un tema di icone per kde, "Umicons_2.0" (molto, molto belle)

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=7214

Il tema di xfce si chiama invece "today"

Mi piace unire di tutto quello che trovo le parti che mi piacciono di + senza standardizzarmi con un determinato tema o simili.

----------

## Raffo

ecco il mio screen

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Allora il wallpaper viene da questo sito attualmente :
> 
> http://www.linuxwallpapers.de/
> 
> La serie e' la linuxchics, sono sfondi che uso da tempo e si caratterizzano tutti dalle scrittine....

 

maronna ! 'nsooma, un pastrocchio molto figo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## n3m0

Ultimamente sto provando tutto quello che trovo come WM e DE. 

Ho uploadato su gentoo-italia una prova di kde.

----------

## 4440

 *federico wrote:*   

> Allora il wallpaper viene da questo sito attualmente :
> 
> La barra in basso e' la gnome-panel, le icone sono prese da un tema di icone per kde, "Umicons_2.0" (molto, molto belle)
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=7214
> ...

 

ho l'archivio ma non riesco a decomprimerlo  :Sad: 

----------

## pascalbrax

devi usare il tarball

----------

## codadilupo

 *McAuriel wrote:*   

> ho l'archivio ma non riesco a decomprimerlo 

 

é un tar.gz rinominato.

usa pure tar-xvzpf /PATH/TO/YOUR/FILE  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## 4440

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *McAuriel wrote:*   ho l'archivio ma non riesco a decomprimerlo  
> 
> é un tar.gz rinominato.
> 
> usa pure tar-xvzpf /PATH/TO/YOUR/FILE 
> ...

 

senza il parametro -z funziona altrimenti no   :Rolling Eyes: 

bah grazie cmq!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *McAuriel wrote:*   

> senza il parametro -z funziona altrimenti no  
> 
> 

 

Probabilmente il tuo browser l'ha de-gzippato ed é rimasto solo il tar.

----------

## -Crash-

ecco il mio http://crash01.altervista.org/desktop_kde1.jpg

p.s. ho aggiunto qualche farfallina   :Wink: 

----------

## quelcom

Ecco il mio framebuffer.

http://img3.exs.cx/img3/2768/moo1.jpg

Sorry, but I dont know italiano.

Salut from Catalonia.

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ecco il mio screen

 

OT: ma avete provato a vedere sto link con opera?

----------

## Raffo

@cagnulein: cosa ha che nn va....è sul sito di gentoo-italia...io nn ho opera installato cmq con mozilla si vede benissimo...

----------

## randomaze

?Muchas gracias, está bonito... la imagen es tuya?

 *quelcom wrote:*   

> Sorry, but I dont know italiano.
> 
> Salut from Catalonia.

 

No hay problema... la próxima vez puedes escribir también en Catalá  :Wink: 

(!discúlpame por mi español!!!)

----------

## Cagnulein

praticamente la pagina è divisa in 2 orizzontalmente, è come se lo scroll invece di essere verticale fosse orizzontale...non penso che sia una cosa voluta, anche se ho visto siti fatti in questo modo  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> praticamente la pagina è divisa in 2 orizzontalmente, è come se lo scroll invece di essere verticale fosse orizzontale...non penso che sia una cosa voluta, anche se ho visto siti fatti in questo modo 

 

Non ho capito, potresti fare uno screenshot per favore?

(Opera quale versione? Su linux?)

----------

## [hammerfall]

Ho postato qui

il mio desktop: gnome 2.6.2, acqua fixtation, puntatori renderizzati animati, smokey blue per le icone e controlli yattacier.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

@randomaze 

Ha ragione Cagnulein mannaggia a opera, eppure ero convinto di averla risolta quella rogna   :Crying or Very sad: 

Corretto, grazie della Segnalazione Cagnulein   :Wink: 

----------

## 4440

http://utenti.lycos.it/mcspiga/mc_desktop.png

 :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Il mio attuale, stabile:

Window Manager: FVWM

Ambiente: Gnome 2.7.90

Login Manager: nessuno/disabilitato (startx al boot)

http://www.sideralis.net/~fonderiadigitale/snap2.png

http://www.sideralis.net/~fonderiadigitale/shot.png

----------

## Cagnulein

cos'è quel cream desktop?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## paperp

...si , si davvero carino quel creamdesktop.png ....si può avere??  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## JQKA

Spero che FonderiaDigitale non si offenda se lo segnalo io.

"Say hello to postfemminism."

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/1364922/

----------

## gionag

Questo è il mio desktop !

http://gionag.altervista.org/wall01.png

ovviamente dovete copia/incollare il link !

bye !

----------

## paperp

.........Salvato!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/1364922/

----------

## sorchino

Ok, dopo tanto tempo posto anche io i miei. Ho raccolto quelli degli ultimi mesi e i vari wm usati abbastanza da meritarsi una foto.

In rigoroso ordine cronologico:

http://laiho.altervista.org/Screenshots/kde-24.03.2004.jpg

http://laiho.altervista.org/Screenshots/kde-27.04.2004.jpeg

http://laiho.altervista.org/Screenshots/Fluxbox-02.06.2004.jpg

http://laiho.altervista.org/Screenshots/Gnome-05.07.2004.jpg

http://laiho.altervista.org/Screenshots/Gnome-13.07.2004.jpg

Ovviamente fate il solito copia incolla che se no altervista non fa vedere niente.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

fantastico l'ultimo! dove hai preso lo sfondo, e che font usi?   :Question: 

----------

## sorchino

Sfondo by Deviantart e font LauraMC che non so da dove venga... ieri ho pastato a gionag tutti i font che ho emerso da portage.

Ho solo quelli tanto, quindi si trova lì  :Wink: 

----------

## cirpo

ciao ragazzi, a volte provo un nervoso a non capire come si fa ad ottenere un certo desktop....per esempoi questo  : http://ikaro.homepage.dk/2004-08-16-15-04_1600x1200.png

qui stato usato sicuramente xorg cvs (per le trasparenze tra finestre), ma la barra che riporta le altre finestre aperte , con la loro iconcina?

----------

## Cagnulein

è xorg xvs + enlightenment  :Smile: 

----------

## GhePeU

ecco il mio

niente di particolare, xfce

----------

## Diggs

http://rotweiler.altervista.org/screenshot.png

----------

## Sparker

Ecco il mio desktop

----------

## neon

 *cirpo wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi, a volte provo un nervoso a non capire come si fa ad ottenere un certo desktop....per esempoi questo  : http://ikaro.homepage.dk/2004-08-16-15-04_1600x1200.png
> 
> qui stato usato sicuramente xorg cvs (per le trasparenze tra finestre), ma la barra che riporta le altre finestre aperte , con la loro iconcina?

 

Il wm è Fvwm. Quella di lato (con reset vim ecc) è una buttonbar. Quelle più sopra sono le thumb delle finestre minimizzate non una barra. Le hanno quasi tutti gli screen di Ikaro e si ottengono con una piccola funzione in .fvwm2rc  :Wink: 

----------

## egolf

 *cirpo wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi, a volte provo un nervoso a non capire come si fa ad ottenere un certo desktop....per esempoi questo  : http://ikaro.homepage.dk/2004-08-16-15-04_1600x1200.png
> 
> qui stato usato sicuramente xorg cvs (per le trasparenze tra finestre), ma la barra che riporta le altre finestre aperte , con la loro iconcina?

 

potrebbe anche essere xdirectfb per le trasparenze  :Razz: , cmq il wm è fvwm  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

Questi sono i miei desktop...

Del mio client di rete fisso:

http://ordex.sixnetwork.net/shot2.png

e del mio nuovo portatile ibm thinkpad r40e appena sfornato:

http://ordex.sixnetwork.net/shot1.png

spero vi piacciano   :Cool: 

----------

## neon

 *egolf wrote:*   

>  *cirpo wrote:*   [...] qui stato usato sicuramente xorg cvs (per le trasparenze tra finestre) [...] 
> 
> potrebbe anche essere xdirectfb per le trasparenze  [...]

 

Potrebbe ma non è:

 *ikaro.dk - news wrote:*   

> Hi, today I tried Xorg cvs build Release 6.7.99.2 

 

----------

## Pacy

Il mio desktop:

http://spatcdeco.altervista.org/images/Desktop.jpg

LHG

----------

## Sasdo

(uff che fatica ripescare questo post!!)

..ecco l'ultimo di casa mia...

http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=Screenshot&id=screen5

peccato che non si veda il mouse perchè si intona molto con il blu azzurrino generico.....

----------

## -Crash-

http://crash01.altervista.org/kde.jpg

ora lo mettero' su gentoo-italia  :Wink: 

Ot

grazie Sasdo mi hai risparmiato la fatica di cercarlo.

/Ot

----------

## _sys/sid

Gentoo Sidney 1.4.16

xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1

fvwm-2.5.10-r3

fvwm-crystal-2.20040723-r1 

gdesklets-core-0.26.2 

desklet-psisensors-20040420

desklet-psidisplays-20040420

Ovviamente tutto Personalizzato e ritoccato.   :Very Happy: 

http://gensid.altervista.org/screenshot/fvwm/fvwm-002.png

Copia e incolla dell'indirizzo... (x Problema Altervista)

----------

## Raffo

@_sys/sid: mi passi il file di config, vero??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Ed ecco il mio desktop   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

http://mouser.altervista.org/2004-08-09_02.png

----------

## _sys/sid

http://gensid.altervista.org/fvwm-conf.tar.bz2

Qui trovate la cartella '.fvwm' da inserire nella vostra /home/

questi sono tutti i file di configurazione del mio fvwm e (fvwm-crystal)

Date un emerge (~arch)

emerge -pv fvwm-crystal

----------

## Josuke

Anche io alla fine ho ceduto alla tentazione di mettere su il mio screen..ed eccolo qua

http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=Screenshot&id=schrmata_trasparenze

----------

## hellraiser

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> Gentoo Sidney 1.4.16
> 
> xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1
> 
> fvwm-2.5.10-r3
> ...

 

che programma è quello nel terminale che ti da' le info?

----------

## _sys/sid

E' questa funzione... L'ho messa nel ~/.bashrc.

```

function info {

        MYL1="\033(0l\033(B"

        MYL2="\033(0mq\033(B"

        MYL3="\033(0q\033(B"

        MYL4="\033(0vq\033(B"

        DATE="$(/bin/date +'%d %B %Y - %H:%M')"

        TTY="`tty | sed -e "s:/dev/::"`"

        NODENAME="$(uname -n)"

        KERNELRELEASE="$(uname -r)"

        MACHINE="$(uname -m)"

        PROCESSOR="$(uname -p)"

        HDWPLATFORM="$(uname -i)"

        OPERATIVESYSTEM="$(uname -o)"

        echo -e "\t\t\t\t     "$MYL1$MYL3$MYL3$MYL3$MYL3"($DATE)"$MYL3$MYL3"($TTY)"

        echo -e $MYL1$MYL3$MYL3$MYL3$MYL3$MYL3"($OPERATIVESYSTEM $KERNELRELEASE)"$MYL3$MYL3$MYL3$MYL4$MYL3"($PROCESSOR)"

        echo -e $MYL2$MYL3"($(cat /etc/gentoo-release))"

        echo

}

```

----------

## maiosyet

Matrixoso   :Cool: 

Copiaincollare il link come al solito   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://ziojonny.altervista.org/~mydesk.jpg

----------

## abaddon83

il menu di kde trasparente come l'hai fatto?

----------

## n3m0

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> il menu di kde trasparente come l'hai fatto?

 

Te lo dico secondo KDE in inglese: 

Control Center->Appearence->Styles->Effects->Menu: Make Translucent.

----------

## abaddon83

grazie, ma l'opzione è disabilitata, sai mica come attivarla?

----------

## zUgLiO

Credo che dipenda dallo stile che applichi, con alcuni non si possono avere le trasparenze.

Io uso Plastik che le supporta.

----------

## =DvD=

Posto anche io mio, niente di che, solo 2 schermi e kde!

Quello di ora

Uno vecchio

----------

## maiosyet

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> grazie, ma l'opzione è disabilitata, sai mica come attivarla?

 

[X] Enable GUI effects

----------

## mouser

Non ho ancora capito come cavolacci si mettono le shell in background. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi???????

Thanxxx

mouser

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Non ho ancora capito come cavolacci si mettono le shell in background. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi???????

 

visto l'argomento del thread suppongo tu ti riferisca al programma "root-tail"

----------

## =DvD=

Io ho usato xterm settato trasparente 100% fixato sul desktop di kde non mi ricordo con che comando  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   Non ho ancora capito come cavolacci si mettono le shell in background. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi??????? 
> 
> visto l'argomento del thread suppongo tu ti riferisca al programma "root-tail"

 

No penso che si riferisca al terminale senza decorazioni

----------

## neon

Il mio piccolino  :Very Happy:  (powerbook12")

http://www.webalice.it/annoiato/pbooksshot.jpg

Il tema l'ho fatto io riadattando delle pixmap prese da uno di quelli per fluxbox sul sito di ikaro, devo dire che non è venuto per niente male. Sono proprio soddisfatto  :Very Happy:  Per il resto poca roba: menu trasparenti e console con titlebar verticale (che trovo comode senza l'ingombro della barra sopra). Sto pensando se mettere le statistiche di sistema ed un orologio, ma c'è tempo.

Vorrei mettere un RSS reader sullo sfondo, ne conoscete qualcuno carino che non abbia gnome o kde come dipendenze? Ho visto erss in portage, ma ha bisogno del core di e17. Qualcuno lo ha provato?

----------

## Wave2184

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Il mio piccolino  (powerbook12")
> 
> http://www.webalice.it/annoiato/pbooksshot.jpg
> 
> Il tema l'ho fatto io riadattando delle pixmap prese da uno di quelli per fluxbox sul sito di ikaro, devo dire che non è venuto per niente male. Sono proprio soddisfatto  Per il resto poca roba: menu trasparenti e console con titlebar verticale (che trovo comode senza l'ingombro della barra sopra). Sto pensando se mettere le statistiche di sistema ed un orologio, ma c'è tempo.
> ...

 

fighissima...e soprattutto leggera e pulita....io di fvwm non ci riesco a capire niente....  :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   Il mio piccolino  (powerbook12")
> 
>  
> 
> fighissima...e soprattutto leggera e pulita....io di fvwm non ci riesco a capire niente....  

 

Mi unisco ai complimenti, davvero un bellissimo screenshot, me gusta mucho! (anche la canzone/cantante  :Wink:  )

Ma hai detto che è fluxbox? O si tratta di fvwm come dice Wave?

----------

## =DvD=

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Il mio piccolino  (powerbook12")
> 
> http://www.webalice.it/annoiato/pbooksshot.jpg
> 
> Il tema l'ho fatto io riadattando delle pixmap prese da uno di quelli per fluxbox sul sito di ikaro, devo dire che non è venuto per niente male. Sono proprio soddisfatto  Per il resto poca roba: menu trasparenti e console con titlebar verticale (che trovo comode senza l'ingombro della barra sopra). Sto pensando se mettere le statistiche di sistema ed un orologio, ma c'è tempo.
> ...

 

Complimenti, sarai emulato presto!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@neon_it: c'e'

```
*  net-news/erss [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.0.2.20040912

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://enlightenment.org/pages/erss.html

      Description: simple tool for watching RSS v1 (RDF) and v2 (XML) feed
```

Ma questo ha dipendenze enlightenment

----------

## codadilupo

 *shev wrote:*   

> davvero un bellissimo screenshot, me gusta mucho! (anche la canzone/cantante  )

 

naaahhh! Eccezzinale il desk, ma Renga da quando ha mollato i timoria é una palla al piede  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ma hai detto che è fluxbox? O si tratta di fvwm come dice Wave?

 

direi, a giudicare dalle icone nel menu, che si tratta di fvwm... flux, che io sappia, non supporta nulla di questo tipo

Coda

----------

## Raffo

@shev: a occhio è fvwm..

----------

## neon

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ma hai detto che è fluxbox? O si tratta di fvwm come dice Wave?

 

Il tema da cui ho preso i bottoni per la barra del titolo delle finestre era un tema fluxbox il wm è fvwm.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> naaahhh! Eccezzinale il desk, ma Renga da quando ha mollato i timoria é una palla al piede 

 

Concordo, anche perchè IMHO i timoria senza renga non si possono più sentire...

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Complimenti, sarai emulato presto!

 

Ovviamente quando sarà completo impacchetto tutto e vi mando immagini e file di config  :Wink: 

Che ne dite se provo a mettere una barra per l'avvio dei programmi stile osx?

----------

## Wave2184

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   Ma hai detto che è fluxbox? O si tratta di fvwm come dice Wave? 
> 
> Il tema da cui ho preso i bottoni per la barra del titolo delle finestre era un tema fluxbox il wm è fvwm.
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   naaahhh! Eccezzinale il desk, ma Renga da quando ha mollato i timoria é una palla al piede  
> ...

 

mettile mettila....impacchetta tutto e manda il cfg....cosi me lo studio bene bene....

fvwm è un po macchinoso da usare però vedo che dà delle belle soddisfazioni....

mi devo mettere a smanettarci un po a quanto sembra....

ciao...

----------

## mouser

Pacchetta pacchetta che ha quanto sembra (almeno dall'omino nel cervello) mi mettero anch'io a smanettare un pò con quel wm.

Complimenti per il desk, mi ha lasciato così   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

http://lepacakliffoth.interfree.it/screen2.jpg

Fvwm, work in progress... forever  :Razz: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

La barra del titolo verticale sulle console mi farebbe MOLTO felice ^^ Compagno di fvwm, vuoi tu contribuire alla felicita' di questo povero noob?

----------

## mouser

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> http://lepacakliffoth.interfree.it/screen2.jpg
> 
> Fvwm, work in progress... forever 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   sbav sbav   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   non so usare fvwm   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  IMPARERO' FVWM, BWA BWA BWA   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Se non hai problemi con l'inglese vai sul thread nelal sezione desktop environments, ho imparato tutto da li'. Un consiglio: appena qualcosa funziona esattamente come vuoi, DIMENTICATELO. Altrimenti nn ti resta spazio nemmeno per ricordarti se hai gia' fatto colazione.

----------

## mouser

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> Se non hai problemi con l'inglese vai sul thread nelal sezione desktop environments, ho imparato tutto da li'. Un consiglio: appena qualcosa funziona esattamente come vuoi, DIMENTICATELO. Altrimenti nn ti resta spazio nemmeno per ricordarti se hai gia' fatto colazione.

 

Thanxx per le dritte. Ciauz   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Beh nn e' che sia stato molto specifico ^^ A chi puo' interessare ecco il mio tema, privo di icone etc che si possono trovare facilmente (e cmq dovreste mettere le vostre!!) quindi cosi' com'e' nn funziona; basta sistemare i riferimenti alle directory cmq che sono pochi. C'e' roba di taviso piu' un molte di righe prese qua e la' e riadattate alla cieca fino ad ottenere il risultato che avete visto. Spero che vi divertiate anche voi come me.

http://lepacakliffoth.interfree.it/lepafvwm.tar.bz2

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Ah forse avrei dovuto segnalare che per capirci qualcosa ho spezzato la configurazione in 9-10 file ciascuno col proprio tipo di istruzioni. In fvwm2rc ci sono solo istruzioni del tipo "Read $[fvwm_home]/menu".

----------

## neon

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> La barra del titolo verticale sulle console mi farebbe MOLTO felice ^^ Compagno di fvwm, vuoi tu contribuire alla felicita' di questo povero noob?

 

```
Style aterm TitleAtRight
```

----------

## egolf

fvwm anche il mio  :Smile: 

versione png

(perde troppo in jpg)

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Lol come volevasi dimostrare era uno style disperso nel manuale che nn avrei mai trovato ^^ Grazie!!

----------

## Sasdo

Ecco qua il tanto atteso (da chi??? ehm... =)  XDirectFB con ombre!!

Ovvero il mio Gnome 2.6

purtroppo le ombre sono date da un hack fatto da un certo Julius.

Dico purtroppo perchè ho tentato in ogni modo di compilare i sorgenti CVS di XDirectFB ma con scarsi successi (dava errori nella compilazione, non creava eseguibili... ufff..)

Peccato perchè la versione cvs includerebbe:

- trasparenze reali (ochei già ci sono....)

- fadeIn e Out regolabile (ora non è regolabile)

- ombre sotto le finestre

...uff speriamo che esca presto...

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## Josuke

ma...per caso nascosto dietro il terminale...c'è il mitico RATMAN?!!

----------

## Sasdo

ochei... piccola gabola per essere IT:

eggià!!!

lo sfondo lo puoi trovare a questo link:

RatMatrix

=)

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## koma

il mio nuovo desktop con gnome www.koma.us.to/koma/desk2.jpeg

----------

## akiross

ma io mi chiedevo... ma koma, tu passi le tue giornate cambiando avatar e desktop?

io tengo su lo stesso tema per mesi... sara' perche' ho trovato quello perfetto per me?

comunque ora dovrei provare la nuova versione di xorg e vedere come vanno le trasparenze

e magari poi mi faro' un'altro tema home-made

ciauz!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ma io mi chiedevo... ma koma, tu passi le tue giornate cambiando avatar e desktop?

 

Mi sono chiesto la stessa cosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _sys/sid

fvwm

Il Mio Ultimo Desk:

http://gensid.altervista.org/screenshot/fvwm9.png

La Galleria:  :Laughing: 

http://gensid.altervista.org/index.php?p=screenshot

----------

## ulric

Ci terrei ad avere lo stesso wallpaper che hai utilizzato nello screenshot 8  http://gensid.altervista.org/screenshot/fvwm8.png

Mi puoi aiutare?

----------

## _sys/sid

@ulric

http://gensid.altervista.org/wallpapers/15000-Unwetterhimmel.jpg

Mi Sembra di Averlo trovato su www.kde-look.org

----------

## ulric

Grazie mille!

[OT] Dato che anche tu usi fvwm, ne approfitto per chiederti come hai fatto per far funzionare la rotellina del mouse per lo scoll. Io ho un mouse con 5 pulsanti più i due (?) versi della rotellina. Hai installato xmodmap, xbindkeys, imwheel o fai tutto nel .fvwm2rc?

----------

## _sys/sid

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

L'opzione  Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" Fa funzionare la rotellina del mouse...

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

#    Option "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

    Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## ulric

Ha funzionato... stavo diventando matto.

La cosa strana (almeno per me) è che con Fluxbox andava  Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

Ora vedo se in fvwm riesco ad attivare anche i due pulsanti laterali.

Grazie.

----------

## Dhaki

Buona visione: http://emi625.altervista.org/screen1.png

----------

## shev

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Buona visione: http://emi625.altervista.org/screen1.png

 

 :Shocked: 

Scusate l'OT, ma... a quando risale questo screen? 32 °C a Lugano, a metà novembre? Ok che in Svizzera vi trattate bene, ma non sono un po' troppi? Carino cmq  :Wink: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *Dhaki wrote:*   Buona visione: http://emi625.altervista.org/screen1.png 
> 
> Scusate l'OT, ma... a quando risale questo screen? 32 °C a Lugano, a metà novembre? Ok che in Svizzera vi trattate bene, ma non sono un po' troppi? Carino cmq 

 

Ehehe colpito nel segno, infatti é uno screen di metà estate, che ho trovato spulciando nei miei file   :Wink:  . Tanto per rendervi partecipi (soprattutto per lo sfondo   :Razz:  )

----------

## Josuke

mmmm beh lo sfondo è molto carino..ma non capisco che manga sia..illuminami  :Smile: 

----------

## neon

Finalmente ho ripreso la config di fvwm in mano (dopo mesi di flux devo ammetterlo  :Wink: ) Ecco cosa è venuto fuori: http://www.webalice.it/annoiato/pbooksshot.jpg

Ho creato questa specie di dock mooolto minimale, l'orologio è uno script fvwm (provate a cliccarlo  :Wink: ) ma non sono riuscito a settare il background di quest'ultimo trasparente. Se magari date un occhiata ai config è risolvete il prob informatemi...

per creare l'fvwm2rc mi sono ispirato a quelli di taviso, ikaro e chwombat

Come avevo promesso ecco tutta la mia cartella .fvwm compressa  :Wink:  (comprese le icone e le pixmap delle finestre)

Link

----------

## Cerberos86

Mio Desktop

In via di allestimento....   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come fai a mettere le iconcine al menu fi flux?

----------

## Cerberos86

basta avere le icone in formato xpm. poi aggiungi alla voce che ti interssa (nel file menu di fluxbox) una cosa del tipo <"path/del/file.xpm>. E' spiegato meglio qui:http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=9559354

See ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> E' spiegato meglio qui:http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=9559354

 

Grazie mille ci guardero' dietro

----------

## mouser

So di riesumare un 3d alquanto vecchiotto, pero' per amor dei mod (sembra una canzone  :Laughing:  ) utilizzo un 3d gia' aperto piuttosto che aprirne uno nuovo

Ho rifatto il desktop.... dopo che la mia ragazza (ehhh le donne   :Rolling Eyes:  ) mi ha avviato gnome e settato a forza un background al grido:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vale: "CHE TEEEEENEROOO QUESTO PINGU!!!!"
> 
> 

 

ed ecco il risultato:

http://mouser.altervista.org/Screenshot/AcerTM/2004_12_29.png

Scusate la scarsa qualita' ma l'avevo in 1400x1050 ed occupava piu' di 500Kb. Altervista mi ha detto di uploadarla in ftp, ma al lavoro e' bloccato in estern   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cosa ne pensate?????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Scusate la scarsa qualita' ma l'avevo in 1400x1050 ed occupava piu' di 500Kb. Altervista mi ha detto di uploadarla in ftp, ma al lavoro e' bloccato in estern   

 

C'é sempre il Gallery su Gentoo-Italia  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?????
> 
> Ciriciao
> ...

  Prima o poi la fastweb me la paga io il sito voglio vederlo :°

----------

## mouser

 *koma wrote:*   

> Prima o poi la fastweb me la paga io il sito voglio vederlo :°

 

ma anche copiando il link e mettendolo nell'address bar non lo vedi???

----------

## koma

sono bandito da *.altervista.org

il belo è che ho anche 3 ftp lassopra...

----------

## assente

 *koma wrote:*   

> sono bandito da *.altervista.org
> 
> il belo è che ho anche 3 ftp lassopra...

 

Non puoi usare un proxy anonimo?

http://proxify.com//p/011110A0000110/http/mouser.altervista.org/Screenshot/AcerTM/2004_12_29.png

----------

## paperp

..come lo imposto il proxy , sul browser?Semplicemente usando l'url del sito suggerito??

----------

## assente

 *paperp wrote:*   

> ..come lo imposto il proxy , sul browser?Semplicemente usando l'url del sito suggerito??

 

Questo è via web, ma ci sono anche delle liste di proxy + o - anonimi; cmq lo imposti nelle ozioni di firefox oppure gnome-network-preferences se usi epiphany

----------

## _sys/sid

xfce4 4.1.99.3 (4.2 RC3)

    xfce4-iconbox-4.1.99.3

    xfce4-appfinder-4.1.99.3

    xfce4-icon-theme-4.1.99.3

    xfce4-systray 4.1.99.3

    xfce4-mixer 4.1.99.3

    xfce4-session 4.1.99.3

    xfce4-panel 4.1.99.3

    xfce4-base 4.1.99.3

    gnome-terminal 2.8.0

    anguly-sendmail 2.2.0-RC3

    esearch 0.7

    sysinfo 0.1

http://gensid.altervista.org/screenshot/xfce5.png

----------

## MonsterMord

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/michele.mordenti/immagini/Desktop1.jpg

se avete problemi di permessi (giuro non so il perche'  :Shocked: ),

seguite questo link

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/michele.mordenti/stuff.html#mordmobile

e cliccate sul link ScreenShot.

----------

## koma

forbidden .. cambia i permessi

----------

## Dhaki

Go!

semplicemente xfce 4.2 RC3 + gkrellm + trasparenze Xorg

----------

## superfayan

ecco il mio 

http://img166.exs.cx/img166/2592/screenshot2ag.png

mi chiedevo se esiste una barra stile macos + fluida e meno pesante di quella delle gdesklet.. e che funzioni sotto gnome   :Question: 

----------

## koma

propongo una successione di questo post 25 pagine sono lunghe da browsare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> propongo una successione di questo post 25 pagine sono lunghe da browsare 

 

Infatti io continuo a pensare che la cosa migliore é questa.

Ma se volete aprite un nuovo post e chiudiamo questo (in modo da forzare la gente ad andare sull'altro).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Infatti io continuo a pensare che la cosa migliore é questa.
> 
> 

 

Per il momentoi non tanto c'e' qualche piccolo bug da correggere. Scusate

----------

## hellraiser

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> ecco il mio 
> 
> http://img166.exs.cx/img166/2592/screenshot2ag.png
> 
> mi chiedevo se esiste una barra stile macos + fluida e meno pesante di quella delle gdesklet.. e che funzioni sotto gnome  

 

emerge engage

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## superfayan

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*   ecco il mio 
> 
> http://img166.exs.cx/img166/2592/screenshot2ag.png
> 
> mi chiedevo se esiste una barra stile macos + fluida e meno pesante di quella delle gdesklet.. e che funzioni sotto gnome   
> ...

 

GRASSIE   :Cool: 

----------

## superfayan

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*   ecco il mio 
> 
> http://img166.exs.cx/img166/2592/screenshot2ag.png
> 
> mi chiedevo se esiste una barra stile macos + fluida e meno pesante di quella delle gdesklet.. e che funzioni sotto gnome   
> ...

 

ehm.. ok ma come lo configuro    :Confused:   :Confused:   :Question: 

----------

## hellraiser

http://lude.net/edocs/engage.htm

----------

## superfayan

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> http://lude.net/edocs/engage.htm

 

ok ho creato la cartella ma non mi visualizza niente.. a parte tutte le finestre che ho aperte...   :Shocked:   non capisco..    :Confused: 

----------

## mikfaina

Scrivo la mia domanda qui per non creare un altro post.

Questo http://lefaine.it/immagini/screenshot.png è il mio desktop attuale

Volev sapere come fa diventare trasparente la scritta Applications Actions e tutte le altre icone della barra in alto alle quali è rimasto lo sfondo grigio.

qualche idea??

----------

## Raffo

http://briscolona.altervista.org/lg.png  :Laughing: 

----------

## mikfaina

X Raffo: Bello ma hai rallentamenti nel sistema???

----------

## Raffo

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> X Raffo: Bello ma hai rallentamenti nel sistema???

 

ehehe certo che si  :Very Happy: 

c'è un qualche problema con java3d, infatti il sistema è molto lento... sto vedendo se posso fare qualcosa, ma nn credo   :Wink: 

cmq lo screenshot l'ho messo così tanto per metterlo, di default uso fluxbox ultraminimale  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasdo

eccone un altro!

http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery/view_photo.php?full=1&set_albumName=Screenshot&id=screen7

----------

## lavish

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> eccone un altro!
> 
> http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery/view_photo.php?full=1&set_albumName=Screenshot&id=screen7

 

Se quella mela non e' OGM io sono RMS!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sasdo

in realtà è una mela connessa a Matrix   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lavish

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> in realtà è una mela connessa a Matrix    

 

Vabbe' pubblico anche il mio.. minimal style, stupite!

http://www.deviantart.com/view/13841952/

 :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

RIEDIT: che temi usi per fluxbox??

----------

## ivanbenassi978

avete qualche link da cui posso scaricarmi qualche bel tema  :Rolling Eyes:  ?! Grazie 1000   :Razz: 

----------

## koma

qualche tema per cosa?

----------

## ivanbenassi978

per modificare desktop e icone di gentoo...   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ivanbenassi978 wrote:*   

> per modificare desktop e icone di gentoo...  

 

Si ma devi dirci che usi come wm/de

----------

## ivanbenassi978

gnome con xorg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ivanbenassi978 wrote:*   

> gnome con xorg

 

Non so cosa sono i tuoi gusti ma qui puoi trovare quello che cerchi http://art.gnome.org/

----------

## Raffo

http://www.gnome-look.org/

dai uno sguardo anche a freshmeat.net

----------

## DiMar

Visto che sono nuovo... ecco il mio destop:

http://dimar.altervista.org/files/new.jpg

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

Critiche e commenti sono sempre ben graditi!!!

----------

## Raffo

@DiMar: benvenuto!  :Smile: 

mi sai dire dove hai preso lo sfondo del desktop? è molto carino... mi interesserebbe anche il nome del tema di fluxbox....

----------

## ares

Bello...la versione di fluxbox 0.9.12 ora supporta anche il formato png sia per le icone nel menu che per lo style

Posto anche il mio....anche se a dire il vero l'ho già postato nella sezione Off The Wall

Cmq ecco il link

Fvwm2: http://www.genbuild.org/gallery/view.php?gid=1&phid=9

----------

## DiMar

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mi sai dire dove hai preso lo sfondo del desktop? è molto carino... mi interesserebbe anche il nome del tema di fluxbox....

 

Wallpaper e tema vengono da http://www.ikaro.dk : è un bel sito per i feticisti di fluxbox come me....  :Cool: 

Devo dire però che di solto tendo a mixare vari temi tra loro, scegliendo, che ne so,  il menu di uno e la toolbar di un altro e così via!!!!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Wallpaper e tema vengono da http://www.ikaro.dk : è un bel sito per i feticisti di fluxbox come me.... 

 esiste una comunità italiana di flux box?

----------

## DiMar

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> esiste una comunità italiana di flux box?

 

Che io sappia no!  :Sad: 

----------

## Sephirot

qualcuno mi spiega cosa è quella roba che ti spara fuori cpu ram etc usage sul dek?

pensavo di sostituirla alla buona vecchia gkrellm2  :Very Happy: 

poi magari posto anche io uno screen

----------

## Dhaki

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> qualcuno mi spiega cosa è quella roba che ti spara fuori cpu ram etc usage sul dek?
> 
> pensavo di sostituirla alla buona vecchia gkrellm2 
> 
> poi magari posto anche io uno screen

 

torsmo.... non so quante volte sia stato chiesto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sephirot

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

>  *Sephirot wrote:*   qualcuno mi spiega cosa è quella roba che ti spara fuori cpu ram etc usage sul dek?
> 
> pensavo di sostituirla alla buona vecchia gkrellm2 
> 
> poi magari posto anche io uno screen 
> ...

 

pardon ma sono un casino di pagine   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

>  *Dhaki wrote:*    *Sephirot wrote:*   qualcuno mi spiega cosa è quella roba che ti spara fuori cpu ram etc usage sul dek?
> 
> pensavo di sostituirla alla buona vecchia gkrellm2 
> 
> poi magari posto anche io uno screen 
> ...

 

Era una considerazione del suo successo  :Wink:  , cmq una piccola ricerchina avrebbe tolto ogni dubbio.

----------

## Sephirot

hai ragione, ma nn sapevo che parole mettere nel search  :Smile: 

cmq ora la sto facendo visto che ho dato emerge torsmo ma mi da un messaggio alla fine della compilazione che non mi piace 

```
 

 * Torsmo doesn't work with window managers that

 * take control over root window such as Gnome's nautilus.

 
```

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ecco il mio... normalissimo...  ma guardarlo mi rende felice... e dentro mè penso "incredibile ma và"

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/uploader/files/Schermatagentoo.jpg

 :Cool: 

----------

## marchetto

http://m4rchett0.altervista.org/desktop2.jpg

----------

## mikfaina

 *marchetto wrote:*   

> http://m4rchett0.altervista.org/desktop2.jpg

 

Ma come si fanno a mettere le previsioni del tempo in quelmodo???

Mik

----------

## maiosyet

 *marchetto wrote:*   

> http://m4rchett0.altervista.org/desktop2.jpg

 

Quando provo a fare uno screen mentre è attivo mplayer o gmplayer, lo schermo nello screen è tutto nero  :Confused: 

Come hai fatto?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Nuovo desktop con sfondo by unz

http://www.webalice.it/ruggio/desktop17-2-05.png

----------

## marchetto

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

>  *marchetto wrote:*   http://m4rchett0.altervista.org/desktop2.jpg 
> 
> Quando provo a fare uno screen mentre è attivo mplayer o gmplayer, lo schermo nello screen è tutto nero 
> 
> Come hai fatto?

 

Forse è merito del nuovo gimp, prima lo faceva anche a me.

----------

## PboY

 *marchetto wrote:*   

>  *maiosyet wrote:*    *marchetto wrote:*   http://m4rchett0.altervista.org/desktop2.jpg 
> 
> Quando provo a fare uno screen mentre è attivo mplayer o gmplayer, lo schermo nello screen è tutto nero 
> 
> Come hai fatto? 
> ...

 

prova a lanciare mplayer con l'opzione -vo x11 e vedi che non te lo fa più lo schermo nero

----------

## mouser

Stamattina mi sono svegliato con vena creativa.....

Un emersione di Xfce4.2, un po' di google a cercare immagini..... e vualla':

http://mouser.altervista.org/Screenshot/AcerTM/2005_02_20.png

Come vi sembra????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il mio "nuovo" desktop qui e il mio gensplash qui

----------

## mouser

@fedeliallalinea: Quello che hai in alto a destra sul tuo desktop cos'e'??? E' un tema di GkRellm2???

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea: Quello che hai in alto a destra sul tuo desktop cos'e'??? E' un tema di GkRellm2???

 

No e' torsmo

```
*  app-admin/torsmo

      Latest version available: 0.18-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.18-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 82 kB

      Homepage:    http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/

      Description: minimalist system monitor for X

      License:     BSD

```

----------

## Josuke

un appunto fedeli...il file fluxbox sul tuo sito...non funziona

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> un appunto fedeli...il file fluxbox sul tuo sito...non funziona

 

In che senso?

EDIT: ok penso di avere risolto

----------

## mouser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ok penso di avere risolto
> 
> 

 

Mah, io prima lo vedevo tranquillamente, esattamente come ora!

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mah, io prima lo vedevo tranquillamente, esattamente come ora!

 

Il fatto che era un tar.bz2 nominato tar.gz:roll:

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

il mio nuovo desktop!

ho imparato anche a far andare i gdesklets!!!  :Cool: 

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/uploader/files/Schermata_gdesk.jpg

----------

## mouser

@Ciccio Bueo:

Povcellone  :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

é tutta una questione teorica: cercavo l'attenzione..... e un detto popolare mi è sobbalzato in mente:

tira più un pelo di F. . . che un carro di buoi...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## McNaull

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

>  *marchetto wrote:*   http://m4rchett0.altervista.org/desktop2.jpg 
> 
> Ma come si fanno a mettere le previsioni del tempo in quelmodo???
> 
> Mik

 

Sono quasi sicuro al 100% (quasi)  che è un tema di superkaramba... ciò confermato dal fatto che è attivo... e mi sa che l'ha tirato giù da kde-look.

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20706 e http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20989 gli esempi anche se non sono identici!

----------

## PboY

http://img77.exs.cx/img77/4177/desktop6py.png

rivoluzionato un po ...

----------

## Raffo

davvero bellino. è fluxbox giusto? se si, che tema è??

----------

## PboY

platinium ...

*  x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod

----------

## Raffo

io ce l'ho installato quel pacchetto di temi, ma nel menù di fluxbox ne vedo pochissimi e platinium nn c'è  :Confused: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> http://briscolona.altervista.org/lg.png 

 

Come hai fatto ad avere il desktop 3d :sbavo: e da un po che cerco su intrnet ma non sapevo cosa cercare di preciso!!!

----------

## Raffo

@FreeManAtomic: vai su https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ed eccovi anche il mio, estremamente mooed... con un larry versione lila!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

http://blueingreen.altervista.org/immagini/screenshot/Schermata-2.png

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @FreeManAtomic: vai su https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/

 

grazie

----------

## lavish

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ecco il mio... normalissimo...  ma guardarlo mi rende felice... e dentro mè penso "incredibile ma và"
> 
> http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/uploader/files/Schermatagentoo.jpg
> 
> 

 

Puoi dirmi che icone/tema usi? grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Vurdak

Semplice semplice ma carino

http://vurdak.myftp.org/imgs/desktop3.jpg

----------

## BlueInGreen

@lavish: quelle icone si chiamano d3a, le trove su gnome-look.org nella sezione icone, ordinandole alfabeticamente sono le terze dall'alto.

Ciao  :Surprised: 

----------

## PboY

scusate se vado ot .. qualcuno sa dove reperire qualche set di icone gia predisposte per rox ?

----------

## lavish

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> @lavish: quelle icone si chiamano d3a, le trove su gnome-look.org nella sezione icone, ordinandole alfabeticamente sono le terze dall'alto.
> 
> Ciao 

 

Ottimo! Appena messe sul pc della sorella  :Wink:  GRAZIE!  :Very Happy: 

/me che odia le icone

----------

## ares

Il mio

http://www.genbuild.org/gallery/view.php?gid=1&phid=10

----------

## mauro83

Il mio

http://hatysa.homeunix.org/hatysa/hatysa?section=view&id=43

----------

## neon

 *ares wrote:*   

> Il mio
> 
> http://www.genbuild.org/gallery/view.php?gid=1&phid=10

 

Icone icone... arf arf

----------

## ares

 *neon wrote:*   

>  *ares wrote:*   Il mio
> 
> http://www.genbuild.org/gallery/view.php?gid=1&phid=10 
> 
> Icone icone... arf arf

 

Se intendi il tema gtk della sbarra di rox sono d3a, che le trovi su gnome-look.org , mentre le icone delle dir ecc in rox sono Etiquette e nun me ricordo dove le ho prese

----------

## neon

 *ares wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*    *ares wrote:*   Il mio
> 
> http://www.genbuild.org/gallery/view.php?gid=1&phid=10 
> 
> Icone icone... arf arf 
> ...

 

Intendo le icone dell'fvwmbutton che hai in basso... quelle stile osx

----------

## ares

Mi complichi la vita.....le avevo trovate su kde-look.org 1 o 2 mesi fa ma nn ricordo il nome

Se ti interessa in 1 pagina del mio sito c'è il tarball della configurazione del mio fvwm2, all'interno ci sono anche le icone ma nn tutte quelle che ci sarebbero nel pacchetto completo

----------

## Occasus

http://img107.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img107&image=gnomescreen0uv.png

ecco il mio screenshot:)

----------

## Cerberos86

 *ares wrote:*   

> Il mio
> 
> http://www.genbuild.org/gallery/view.php?gid=1&phid=10

 

come l'hai fatta quella barra in alto con le info su kernel cpu etc ... ?

Thanks

----------

## grentis

penso si tratti di torsmo

ciao

----------

## ares

SI ....è torsmo

----------

## neon

 *ares wrote:*   

> Mi complichi la vita.....le avevo trovate su kde-look.org 1 o 2 mesi fa ma nn ricordo il nome

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  ... Pero' controllando tutto kde-look ne ho trovate molte di icone carine, grazie lo stesso  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   ecco il mio... normalissimo...  ma guardarlo mi rende felice... e dentro mè penso "incredibile ma và"
> 
> http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/uploader/files/Schermatagentoo.jpg
> 
>  
> ...

 

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14260

 :Cool: 

(d3a-icons)

----------

## Gaspyd

http://www.lynucs.org/?&gaspyd

I vari stadi della mia evoluzione...  :Razz: 

----------

## iDreamer

@gaspyd che tema di xmms hai usato qui? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1581638514230cb728d9b9&p=screen

un sito per trovare temi per xmms?

----------

## mauro83

guarda qua....

http://www.xmms.org/skins.php

oppure qua..

http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=130&PHPSESSID=a504f1017eb9d21d29d699c2c9b09e63

----------

## lavish

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> un sito per trovare temi per xmms?

 

www.winamp.com

www.deviantart.com

----------

## flocchini

la mia ultima creazione su kde 3.4  :Smile: 

http://img204.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img204&image=screen24320058eu.jpg

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> la mia ultima creazione su kde 3.4 
> 
> http://img204.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img204&image=screen24320058eu.jpg

 

notevole!!! veramente!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

L'ultima creatura sul portatile:

http://www.koma.altervista.org/shot/Shot1.jpeg

http://www.koma.altervista.org/shot/Shot2.jpeg

^_^

Edit post n° 700 di questo topic  :Wink: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> @gaspyd che tema di xmms hai usato qui? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1581638514230cb728d9b9&p=screen
> 
> un sito per trovare temi per xmms?

 

Ciao,

come si fa ad avere le miniature delle finestre sul desktop?

grazie

----------

## neon

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> come si fa ad avere le miniature delle finestre sul desktop?

 

Bisogna usare le funzioni per fvwm scritte da taviso

```
DestroyFunc Thumbnail

AddToFunc Thumbnail

+ I Raise

+ I SetEnv Icon-$[w.id] $[w.iconfile]

+ I ThisWindow (!Shaded Iconifiable !Iconic) PipeRead \

    "xwd -silent -id $[w.id] | convert -scale $$(($[w.width]/5)) -frame 1x1 \

    -mattecolor black -quality 0 xwd:- png:$[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    && echo Nop"

+ I TestRc (Match) Test (f $[fvwm_icon]/$[w.iconfile], f $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png) \

    PipeRead "composite -geometry +2+4 \

    $[fvwm_icon]/$[w.iconfile] $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png \

    $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png && \

    echo WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png || echo Nop"

+ I TestRc (NoMatch) WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png

+ I Iconify

DestroyFunc DeThumbnail

AddToFunc DeThumbnail

+ I PipeRead "echo WindowStyle Icon \\$\\[Icon-$[w.id]\\]"

+ I UnsetEnv Icon-$[w.id]

+ I Exec rm -f $[fvwm_tmp]/icon.tmp.$[w.id].png
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco qua l'ultimo screenshot . Un GRAZIE a Peach per il favoloso wallpaper

----------

## neon

A proposito di pecore nere  :Wink: 

PB sshot

----------

## mc619

neon che menu e'? dove hai trovato quelle icone?

----------

## neon

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> neon che menu e'? dove hai trovato quelle icone?

 

normalissimo menu di fvwm le icone sono le crystal di everaldo

http://www.everaldo.com/crystal.html

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco qua l'ultimo screenshot . Un GRAZIE a Peach per il favoloso wallpaper

 

la barra in basso cosa è??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> la barra in basso cosa è??

 

E' un desklet di adesklet

----------

## Guglie

il mio ultimo screenshot  :Wink: 

(basato molto sulla configurazione di Desintegr)

----------

## PboY

ho avuto una riconsiderazione sul bianco ultimamente ... ecco l'ultimo ...

http://img207.echo.cx/img207/900/gentoo5pe.png

----------

## Taglia

Io ho in rotazione tutti i wallpaper che trovate qui (la pagina dovrebbe essere accessibile anche agli utenti non registrati)

----------

## Little Cash

http://www.nukeshells.net/shot.png

Da sistemare ancora.

----------

## koma

Oggi  :Wink:  SHOT

----------

## Little Cash

Idem. Sto testando Enlightenment e17 

http://gentoorox.altervista.org/shot2.png

----------

## DiMar

Eccolo QUI...

...rimango fedele a Fluxbox, anche se Enlightenment mi tenta un bel po'...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

@DiMar: molto bello davvero, che font hai usato per torsmo?? dove hai preso lo sfondo??

----------

## DiMar

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @DiMar: molto bello davvero, che font hai usato per torsmo?? dove hai preso lo sfondo??

 

Il font fa parte del gruppo Artwiz, mentre lo sfondo viene da deviantArt!

Ciao!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

sto provando le icone dropline e il tema per metacity ana... e devo dire che mi piace parecchio..

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/schermata_a.jpg

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/schermata_a2.jpg

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18194

http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1049/

e con lo sfondo di agnula ufficiale.

----------

## Josuke

ecco il mio incontro con e17 http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=Screenshot&id=Schermata_e17

----------

## SilverXXX

Mi infilo anch'io nel thread  :Very Happy: 

screenshot

E16

adesklet (ho cambiato le icone, sono le exquisite)

trayer per la systray

Eterm per il terminale trasparente

Mi manca un pò E17, ma ancora non mi va tanto a genio (anche se è molto bello), quindi sono  ancora su e16, ma appena esce dal cvs uno snapshot che emttono in portage, ritorno sul 17 e vi riposto

ps. phpBB non supporta le immagini nei post?? :Question: 

----------

## Raffo

@SilverXXX: bello lo sfondo di P.N. 03  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Gioco che ho finito prendendo quasi tutto  :Very Happy: 

Peccato solo lo abbiano apprezzato in pochi  :Sad: 

----------

## mitsuagi

Questo è il mio desktop su un portatile Dell Inspiron 9300 (widescreen):

http://www.webalice.it/m.fassi/tmp/desktop.jpg

E' ancora work in progress perchè ho finito di installare Gentoo da pochi giorni  :Smile: 

----------

## redmatrix

Propongo di listare le applicazioni e i relativi temi che si vedono nello screenshot che si posta.

Per esempio, dopo aver postato uno shot scrivo una lista di com'è "fatto"

Esempio:

ambiente = gnome

metacity = clearlooks

gtk2 = gtkqtengine

qt = plastic

applet = gdesklets

etc.

Logicamente si possono aggiungere o togliere voci che rispettivamente riteniamo importanti o no.

Guardare degli shots non è molto utile se non conosco l'applicazione che sto guardando  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Provveduto a modificare il mio messagio  :Very Happy: 

ps. nessuno sa dove potrei trovare un bella guida per fare le adesklet? mi manca una desklet per lo spazio rimasto sui dischi.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Provveduto a modificare il mio messagio 
> 
> ps. nessuno sa dove potrei trovare un bella guida per fare le adesklet? mi manca una desklet per lo spazio rimasto sui dischi..... 

 

Non le ho mai viste... ma hai provato ad aprirne una per vedere cosa c'é dentro?

----------

## SilverXXX

Sì, ma alcune parti mi sono un pò oscure (per non dire che non ci ho capita 'na mazza) , cmq mi sto informando, qualcosa c'è sul sito delle adesk, anche se non mi sembra il massimo della chiarezza. Cmq dopo avrò bisogno di tester  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sktrdie

ecco il mio:

http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=1758035555427920baea67e&m=screen

da 4 giorni che uso Linux

iniziato con KDE, odiato immediatamente, cambiato con Gnome, mi trovo benissimo

----------

## Raffo

@sktrdie: che tema è? ma soprattutto come metto il logo di gentoo vicino ad applications??

----------

## Raffo

nuovo shot... era parecchio che nn ne postavo uno  :Very Happy: 

http://briscolona.altervista.org/new.png   (copia&incollate in una nuova pagina del browser)

----------

## sktrdie

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @sktrdie: che tema è? ma soprattutto come metto il logo di gentoo vicino ad applications??

 

allora, il window border e' questo:

http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/576/

mentre il tema in generale questo:

http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/567/

poi ho cambiato un po' le font... per quanto riguarda il Gentoo logo in alto a sinistra l'ho fatto io, sostituendolo manualmente a quello della APple che viene con il theme.

Se hai probs ad installarlo fammi sapere.

----------

## sktrdie

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> il mio ultimo screenshot 
> 
> (basato molto sulla configurazione di Desintegr)

 

cos'e' Fluxbox?

avevo intenzione di provarlo ma non so...

----------

## Guglie

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> cos'e' Fluxbox?
> 
> avevo intenzione di provarlo ma non so...

 

no, è fvwm  :Wink: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @sktrdie: che tema è? ma soprattutto come metto il logo di gentoo vicino ad applications??

 

Il logo vicino ad application è una icona come tutte le altre ed è modificabile in qualunque tema si usi, ti basta identificarla e combiarla  :Wink: 

----------

## sktrdie

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> nuovo shot... era parecchio che nn ne postavo uno 
> 
> http://briscolona.altervista.org/new.png   (copia&incollate in una nuova pagina del browser)

 

bello screenshot.

COme hai fatto a settare il terminal in quel modo?

molto bello, senza finestra, giusto il comando, fammi sapere

----------

## hardskinone

http://hardskinone.altervista.org/gallery/desktop/200505071614.png --> copiaincollare in una nuova finestra o tab del browser.

----------

## Raffo

@sktrdie: ho semplicemente lavorato con le opzioni di Eterm... questo è il comando

```
Eterm --trans --shade 50 --borderless --border-width 0 --buttonbar false --scrollbar 0 -g 123x20+100+411
```

cmq ho aggiunto torsmo ieri mattina... ora è così http://briscolona.altervista.org/snapshot40.png

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> http://hardskinone.altervista.org/gallery/desktop/200505071614.png --> copiaincollare in una nuova finestra o tab del browser.

 

Bello potresti postare la configurazione del tuo torsmo?

----------

## Raffo

@fedeli: come un idiota ero convinto che avessi quotato me e avevo postato la mia config di torsmo  :Laughing: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bello potresti postare la configurazione del tuo torsmo?

 

Sono praticamente questi con qualche modifica marginale. Se qualcuno trova piacevole la mia esatta configurazione uppo i files.

P.S Nello screen non si vede ma in basso a destra ci sono delle informazioni prese da xmms.

----------

## BikE

Ok tocca a me --> http://biketrial.altervista.org/immagini/kde3.jpeg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Ok tocca a me --> http://biketrial.altervista.org/immagini/kde3.jpeg

 

Errore 404  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Sono praticamente questi con qualche modifica marginale. Se qualcuno trova piacevole la mia esatta configurazione uppo i files.

 

Volentieri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BikE

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   Ok tocca a me --> http://biketrial.altervista.org/immagini/kde3.jpeg 
> 
> Errore 404 

 

Ops c'e' un 3 di troppo..... http://biketrial.altervista.org/immagini/kde.jpeg

----------

## die-hard

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Bello potresti postare la configurazione del tuo torsmo? 
> 
> Sono praticamente questi con qualche modifica marginale. Se qualcuno trova piacevole la mia esatta configurazione uppo i files.
> ...

 

ho emerso torsmo ed ho provato a configuralo con i conf da te riportati, ma quando lo restarta si sputtana tutto ovvero non ottengo il layout del tuo tema. Domandina devo editare il file.torsmorc con i conf da te postati?

----------

## lotti

ecco il mio

http://iceman.altervista.org/beta.jpg

il menu' moddato da me

----------

## SilverXXX

Stilosissimo, soprattutto il font. Qual'è?

----------

## hardskinone

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Volentieri 

 

Qui l'archivio.

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho emerso torsmo ed ho provato a configuralo con i conf da te riportati, ma quando lo restarta si sputtana tutto ovvero non ottengo il layout del tuo tema. Domandina devo editare il file.torsmorc con i conf da te postati?

 

Devi lanciare tanti torsmo quanti file rc vuoi usare.

----------

## Dhaki

 *BikE wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *BikE wrote:*   Ok tocca a me --> http://biketrial.altervista.org/immagini/kde3.jpeg 
> 
> Errore 404  
> 
> Ops c'e' un 3 di troppo..... http://biketrial.altervista.org/immagini/kde.jpeg

 

E Marx? ...

----------

## BikE

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *BikE wrote:*   Ok tocca a me --> http://biketrial.altervista.org/immagini/kde3.jpeg 
> 
> Errore 404  
> 
> Ops c'e' un 3 di troppo..... http://biketrial.altervista.org/immagini/kde.jpeg 
> ...

 

Marx non ci stava  :Smile:  Comunque l'immagine era in gentooarts anche se con colori diversi... io l'ho solo rifatta... ( gimp rulez ) ...

----------

## die-hard

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devi lanciare tanti torsmo quanti file rc vuoi usare.

 

scusa la mia ignoranza ma non capisco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grazie ad hardskinone ora il mio desktop e' cosi

----------

## die-hard

fedeliallalinea puoi dirmi come hai configurato torsmo pls? i script di configurazione come devo usarli?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea puoi dirmi come hai configurato torsmo pls? i script di configurazione come devo usarli?

 

Ha fatto tutto hardskinone. Prendi i suoi e per ogni file lanci un torsmo, come e' stato detto

----------

## die-hard

come faccio a far eseguire torsmo ad ogni riavvio di X

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> come faccio a far eseguire torsmo ad ogni riavvio di X

 

Dipende che wm/de usi

----------

## die-hard

uso xfce, di solito quando salvo la sessione, quando riavvio xfce mi riavvia anke le applixcazioni che avevo in backgroud, invece con torsmo no. Vorrei eseguire del codice quando avvio la sessione di xfce, come fare?

----------

## grentis

Prova mettendo il codice nel file .xinitrc nella home dell'utente prima di dove lanci xfce

PS. ricordati di metterli in background altrimenti non ti parte più il wm

----------

## die-hard

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *die-hard wrote:*   fedeliallalinea puoi dirmi come hai configurato torsmo pls? i script di configurazione come devo usarli? 
> 
> Ha fatto tutto hardskinone. Prendi i suoi e per ogni file lanci un torsmo, come e' stato detto

 

come faccio a lanciare torsmo per ogni file?

----------

## BikE

 *die-hard wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *die-hard wrote:*   fedeliallalinea puoi dirmi come hai configurato torsmo pls? i script di configurazione come devo usarli? 
> 
> Ha fatto tutto hardskinone. Prendi i suoi e per ogni file lanci un torsmo, come e' stato detto 
> 
> come faccio a lanciare torsmo per ogni file?

 

Mai provato torsmo -help?

----------

## die-hard

bike scusa il fatto è ke non ho il laptop sotto mano e so curioso, adesso sto dgt da remoto sul mio serverino RHE  :Embarassed: 

Vi kiedo ankora scusa (so kuriuso perkè torsmo è una gran bella utility). ciuaz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> come faccio a lanciare torsmo per ogni file?

 

torsmo -c conffile

----------

## die-hard

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *die-hard wrote:*   come faccio a lanciare torsmo per ogni file? 
> 
> torsmo -c conffile

 

grazie so apena tornato e ho testato il tutto e va alla grande. Solo ke non riesco a far avviare torsmo all'avvio delmio xfce, ho eticato sia il ~/.xinitrc ke quello di default di xfce ma nulla da fare

----------

## Bengio

Questo é il mio oggi

A proposito, sto facendo un nuovo set di icone per kde, che ve ne pare?

Regards, Bengio

----------

## sorchino

Molto belle, tranne quella del terminale.... leva quel C:\ per favore  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Molto belle, tranne quella del terminale.... leva quel C:\ per favore 

 

ci sono tanti simboli belli... io propongo:

```

/#

```

invece del solito c:\>

----------

## ^Sporting^

io propongo 

```
rm -rf C:\
```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## redmatrix

Il mio contributo fresco fresco http://redmatrics.altervista.org/sections/Gallery/21-maggio-2005.png

(altervista da i soliti problemi, quindi copia/incolla)  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Bello, soprattutto come hai organizzato le barre

ps. mitico mazinkaiser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho pastato 2 background su gnome-look, se a qualcuno possono interessare....  magari su vostro consiglio posso modificarli con il logo di gentoo.. si accena suggerimenti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atomikramp

appena avrò finito di installare gentoo sul mio nuovo PC stuprerò la mia 6600GT PCIe a dovere e tirerò fuori qualcosa di bello

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

scusate, mi quoto da solo per l'erroe grammaticale che mi ha fatto ridere!

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho pastato 2 background

 

ero troppo emozionato... non pastato..  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Sasdo

Ultimo screenshot di questi giorni: screen8

- Gnome-2.10

- Tema icone: Lila

- Tema GTK: LiteBlue

- Tema Metacity: SmootS (modificato da me per non avere i bordi)

- xcompmgr (che con mia immensa meraviglia funziona decentemente senza azzopparmi la macchina!!)

 :Mr. Green: 

Ne approfitto per segnalare che la sezione Gallery di gentoo-italia.net non funziona più..

----------

## gutter

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ne approfitto per segnalare che la sezione Gallery di gentoo-italia.net non funziona più..

 

Prova a mandare una mail all'indirizzo del webmaster.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> [quote="Sasdo"
> 
> Ne approfitto per segnalare che la sezione Gallery di gentoo-italia.net non funziona più..

 

Prova a mandare una mail all'indirizzo del webmaster.[/quote]

Si quello di gutter sarebbe l'approccio corretto.

Purtroppo lo sappiamo giá, gallery non si é mail integrato troppo bene con geeklog e i vari cambi di server hanno fatto il resto  :Sad: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Ultimo screenshot di questi giorni: screen8
> 
> - xcompmgr (che con mia immensa meraviglia funziona decentemente senza azzopparmi la macchina!!)

 

Per attivarlo ad ogni sessione utilizzi uno script e lo inserisci nella gnome-session?

Oppure come hai ottenuto l'effetto?

----------

## Sasdo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   Ultimo screenshot di questi giorni: screen8
> 
> - xcompmgr (che con mia immensa meraviglia funziona decentemente senza azzopparmi la macchina!!) 
> 
> Per attivarlo ad ogni sessione utilizzi uno script e lo inserisci nella gnome-session?
> ...

 

Ho provato anche a fare come dici tu ma quelle cacchio di ombre mi tocca di farle partire a mano... ;_; 

provvedo subito con la mail al webmaster...

----------

## Dr.Dran

mmm... interessante... adesso proverò in questi giorni, anche perchè ora sono un pò impegnato con lo studio  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

la mia mini gentoobox...

Con Via Epia 533 fanless.

Fluxbox + torsmo

[img:4ae73a91dc]http://img297.echo.cx/img297/6333/screenshot7em.th.jpg[/img:4ae73a91dc]

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> la mia mini gentoobox...
> 
> Con Via Epia 533 fanless.
> 
> Fluxbox + torsmo
> ...

 

Grandioso, la utilizzi come workstation o come serverino in rete?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   la mia mini gentoobox...
> 
> Con Via Epia 533 fanless.
> 
> Fluxbox + torsmo
> ...

 

p2p e "allenamento"..... :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

faccio di tutto tramite questa gentoobox.. ho  aperto la porta 22 per SSH e ci combino ogni cosa...specie quando sono via.. e ho bisogno di qualche file che ho su un pc della rete... vnc... qualsiasi cosa... fa da ponte per ogni esigenza. Ho anche centericq un IM che uso per MSN, da console.. fatto proprio benino.. per i giorni di carestia. Anzi.. a breve volevo metterci su anche Skype per utilizzarlo insieme al cordless... ma nn sono ancora compatibili (cordless e skype per linux.. solo per win).

ma per lo più è li, dedicata al p2p.. :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ottimo, magari posta un mini HowTo per chi volesse comprarsi uno di quei bellissimi gioielli di Via  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

luglio.... mi sento fiero  :Very Happy: 

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/luglio3.jpg

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/luglio2.jpg

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/luglio1.jpg

----------

## Ic3M4n

il wm è bellissimo! ma cos'è?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

scherzo! cmq secondo me le icone in nautilus sono troppo grandi. per il resto... la combinazione di colori è veramente bella.

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Questo è il mio ad oggi pulito essenziale :  http://www.rootshell.be/~giangi/2005-07-05_giangi.png  dopo non saprei .......... :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> il wm è bellissimo! ma cos'è?  
> 
> scherzo! cmq secondo me le icone in nautilus sono troppo grandi. per il resto... la combinazione di colori è veramente bella.

 

grazie mille!!! le icone in nautilus non sono veramente così grandi... quella è sola la cartella sui cui ho messo le basi delle icone... le icone le ho pescate da diveri set e poi le ho modificate perchè si adattassero a gnome, il tema delle gtk è  questo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=25725, ma bisogna editare qualche file perchè funzioni bene... ci sono parecchi errori,  il metacity è qui: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26050, veramente valido perchè sono visibili i pulsanti sulle finestre solo quando queste sono selezionate, poi da gnome ho impostato la selezione automatica delle finestre sopra cui poso il mouse, coarino come effetto... per il wall... eccolo: http://art.gnome.org/backgrounds/gnome/1118

ciao!

----------

## Sasdo

Ecco qua l'ultimo desktop =)

Sfondo Blu

Harley-Davidson VRCA

dunque, la lista della roba che utilizzo:

Ombre: date dall'ormai inseparabile xcompmgr.

DE: Gnome-2.10 cont tema Milk-2.1

WM: Metacity con tema Milk-2.1

Icone: il set si chiama "nuoveXT-gnome-1.5", a me piacciono molto, se non ricordo male le ho trovate su art.gnome.org

altro?

Boh... ciaooo!

----------

## federico

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> luglio.... mi sento fiero 
> 
> http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/luglio3.jpg
> 
> http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/luglio2.jpg
> ...

 

Che odio quella trama grigia li dietro... ma come fa a non andarti assieme la vista !!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

eh.... bho..   :Very Happy: 

a me piace così... sarà perchè uso sempre le finestre a schermo intero!

comunque ad oggi ho cambiato parecchie cosette... vi farò vedere...!

se a qualcuno interessa ho trovato queste icuncelle carine:

http://www.underbed.net/mubicons/

sono per windows/mac ... ma dopo un paio di passaggi con gimp possono andare bene..   :Wink: 

----------

## rust5

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Icone: il set si chiama "nuoveXT-gnome-1.5", a me piacciono molto, se non ricordo male le ho trovate su art.gnome.org

 

le icone si trovano su gnome-look.org, e precisamente qui:

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26448

sono molto carine, non a caso hanno un indice di gradimento del 92%

----------

## Luca89

Questo è il mio:

http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/726/screen5yc.jpg

Molto bello Gnome 2.12  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io sono ancora al 2.10, resto sul stabile....

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/schermata-settembre.jpg

----------

## lavish

Il mio da diverse.. "angolazioni"  :Smile: 

http://lavish.homelinux.org/ftp/public/images/screenshots/

----------

## Guglie

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Il mio da diverse.. "angolazioni" 

 

mi piace molto il font della shell, che font usi?

----------

## lavish

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> mi piace molto il font della shell, che font usi?

 

terminus  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> io sono ancora al 2.10, resto sul stabile....
> 
> http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/schermata-settembre.jpg

 

Curiosità.... che applet è quella che hai caricato in alto  destra tra il controllo di volume e la gdesklets?

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guglie

 *lavish wrote:*   

> terminus 

 

grazie

ci ho messo un po' a capirlo, ma è anche in portage, e bisogna aggiungere la dir /usr/share/fonts/terminus a xorg.conf per farlo caricare

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   io sono ancora al 2.10, resto sul stabile....
> 
> http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/schermata-settembre.jpg 
> 
> Curiosità.... che applet è quella che hai caricato in alto  destra tra il controllo di volume e la gdesklets?
> ...

 

è quella del caps-lock, perchè ho una tastiera wirless senza gli indicatori (una vecchia logitech), è in portage, ma non ricordo il nome.   :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

ecco la mia nuova creazione con e17  :Smile: 

http://www.webalice.it/rexrock/sfondo_17-09-2005.jpg

buona visione  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalWarrior

Essendo il mio desktop normalissimo (non posso competere con alcuni che ho visto in questo thread   :Laughing:  ) vi posto le immagini del mio framebuffer..

versione verbose:

[img=http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/3953/bootsplash1024x7681sw.th.jpg]

versione silent:

[img=http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/2415/silent1024x7688ak.th.jpg]

PS: per RexRocker e gli altri che usano e17.. Quando sara' possibile "emergiarlo"? Bisogna installarselo a mano?

----------

## Raffo

quanto cacchio è bello e17... una volta ho anche provato ad emergerlo, ma funzionava malissimo, grafica penosa tra l'altro   :Sad: 

@lavish: che wm è??

----------

## lavish

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @lavish: che wm è??

 

é il wm più figo che c'è   :Cool: 

http://wmi.modprobe.de/

----------

## neon

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   @lavish: che wm è?? 
> 
> é il wm più figo che c'è  
> 
> http://wmi.modprobe.de/

 

Sembra simile ad ION  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *neon wrote:*   

> Sembra simile ad ION 

 

wmii per certe cose prende spunto da ion, ma... wmii >> ion   :Cool:   (non per accendere flames fra poveri, ma è davvero così  :Razz:  )

----------

## RexRocker

MetalWarrior per installare e17 con emerge basta cercare nel wiki la guida  :Smile:  ti assicuro che è semplicissimo da installare

unica cosa da considerare è che bisogna cmq leggere un attimo la documentazione nel sito perchè essendo in alpha ci sono un po' di cosette da dover fare in modo non molto automatico. Personalmente lo uso e lo trovo molto stabile, certo ha ancora le sue pecche niente da dire però per il momento è il mio wm definitivo  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## neon

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*   Sembra simile ad ION  
> 
> wmii per certe cose prende spunto da ion, ma... wmii >> ion    (non per accendere flames fra poveri, ma è davvero così  )

 

Ma quale flame, anzi magari lo provo... ho passato un po' di tempo con ion2 prima di tornare ad fvwm e mi sono trovato davvero bene  :Cool: 

----------

## Raffo

@lavish: ora lo installo   :Cool: 

hai consigli da darmi?

----------

## lavish

@ (Raffo && neon): 

La versione che c'è in portage, è la v.2 stable. Se volete SOLO dargli un'occhiata, allora usate pure quella ma può essere che risponda un po' lentamente...

La versione di sviluppo (che trovate sul sito) è completamente diversa, in quanto tutti gli script del WM sono basati sui tools base derivati da Plan9 (per vari motivi sui quali non mi dilungherò ora).

Se volete iniziare a smanacciarci su quindi, mettetevi la dev (è stabilissima e gira su qualsiasi unix e arch, davvero) che di default metterà tutto in /usr/local/ senza andare a sporcare il sistema

Vi assicuro che inizalmente proverete un FORTE mal di testa, ma nel giro di qualche giorno passa e ci si accorge di quanto potente sia questo WM... quindi non desistete subito  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Bhe', dopo lunge peripezie (ed un breve ma intenso utilizzo di Elive), ho finalmente rimesso su il gechino, ora leggero e stra performante...

Ne approfitto per postare un paio di screenshot:

-> Con qualche finestra aperta

-> Vuoto et pulito

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

> -> Con qualche finestra aperta

 

Che player audio è?   :Shocked: 

----------

## mouser

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Che player audio è?  

 

SI chiama Entice, ed io lo eseguo con il tema gant  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

entice è l'audio-player o l' image viewer?

----------

## RexRocker

entice = image viewer

eclair = music player (un po' troppo in beta per ora)

----------

## mouser

Non per essere pignoli, ma quello che si vede in basso a sinistra e' EMBLEM, non ' un image-viewer, ma il programma per scegliere lo sfondo.....

In ogni caso, ENTICE, come ha detto RexRocker, e' l'image viewer di E17.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho postato un tema per metacity su gnome-look, e visto che mi sembra apprezzato ve lo riporto:

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29791

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaTz

ecco il mio,

semplice e pulito

http://img308.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scrennsh8mf.jpg

naturalmente dual-head

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

sfondo fantastico!    :Shocked: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

@ Matz

Hai utilzzato la barra di Gnome? Come hai fatto a far vedere sulla barra un solo workspace e a fianco metterci le frecce? Mi interessano molto le personalizzazioni varie   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## MaTz

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> @ Matz
> 
> Hai utilzzato la barra di Gnome? Come hai fatto a far vedere sulla barra un solo workspace e a fianco metterci le frecce? Mi interessano molto le personalizzazioni varie  
> 
> Ciauz

 

no guarda e' semplicemente fluxbox.

i 3 monitor in alto a sinistra sonoinvece 3 dockapps incastonate nella slit di fluxbox.

Ciao

----------

## Dr.Dran

OK! Molto carino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 102376

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho postato un tema per metacity su gnome-look, e visto che mi sembra apprezzato ve lo riporto:
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29791
> 
> 

 

ele icone che tema sono?? belle e belo anche metacity appena messo su

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

le icone sono le Dropline NEU, ho fatto un update e aggiunto un gtk theme che si combina bene!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

Ultimamente mi sono fissato con Warcraft  :Laughing: 

http://img344.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wowshot0dv.jpg

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho postato un tema per metacity su gnome-look, e visto che mi sembra apprezzato ve lo riporto:
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29791
> 
> 

 

non ho potuto fare a meno di  scaricarlo, é favoloso  :Very Happy:  !

Coda

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   ho postato un tema per metacity su gnome-look, e visto che mi sembra apprezzato ve lo riporto:
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29791
> 
>  
> ...

 

onorato...   :Embarassed: 

ho scollinato i 3000 downloads...

----------

## federico

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho scollinato i 3000 downloads...

 

Appena mi torna il pc (ormai e' in acer da 7 giorni netti) pensavo di provare ad installarlo con gnome-light piuttosto che con xfce4 (ho voglia di provare qualcosa di nuovo, cosi' tanto per) e mi sono ripromesso di provare per primo il tuo tema  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## gamberetto

il mio primo frambuffer ---> framebuffer

e il desktop gnome ---> gnome

gnome con il menu aperto ---> gnome con menu

uso gnome in attesa di imaparare bene fvwm, anche se mi sa che passeranno anni prima di riuscire a mettere in piedi qualcosa con quel wm   :Confused: 

Ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   ho scollinato i 3000 downloads... 
> 
> Appena mi torna il pc (ormai e' in acer da 7 giorni netti) pensavo di provare ad installarlo con gnome-light piuttosto che con xfce4 (ho voglia di provare qualcosa di nuovo, cosi' tanto per) e mi sono ripromesso di provare per primo il tuo tema 
> 
> Fede

 

basta complimenti, che mi poi mi monto la testa!   :Wink: 

grazie!

----------

## lavish

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> basta complimenti, che mi poi mi monto la testa!   

 

Intanto ti sei montato l'avatar   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ma l'avatr è maschile o femminile?

----------

## mouser

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ma l'avatr è maschile o femminile?

 

Ahia.... i dubbi della vita   :Laughing: 

PS: Comunque bellissimo tema, davvero. Se usassi gnome probabilmente starebbe tra i miei preferiti!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Comunque bellissimo tema, davvero. Se usassi gnome probabilmente starebbe tra i miei preferiti!
> 
> Ciriciao
> ...

 

grazie!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non me ne volere, ma i 3 pulsanti in alto a Dx richiamano alla mia mente windows Vista... è voluta la cosa o è windows vista che ha tratto spunto da un tema a cui tu stesso hai attinto o è casuale?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

come ho postato su gnome-look, visto che mi è stata posta la stessa domanda, ho preso inspirazione, per così dire... (in realtà ho scopiazzato di brutto, ma il risultato è venuto bene!),  da questa skin per itunes:

http://oceanic.wsisiz.edu.pl/~slabosz/wordpress/?p=394#more-394

inoltre l'ho scritto che è insiprato da "vista" e "milk" (uno windows, l'altro osx).

penso comunque non penso sia una copia di vista, perchè vista, ha proprio come peculiarità, dimensioni diverse dei pulsanti di chiusura della finestra, inoltre, la barra, è si trasparente, ma "piatta", la mia ha una forma tondeggiante.

anche il gdm che ho postato si ispira ad alcune preview del login di windows longhorn, che però poi è completamente cambiato con l'uscita delle beta di vista.

questo è il gdm:

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=30192

insomma, si, ho scopiazzato qua e là, non l'ho mai negato....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

e come stiamo messi a desktop stò mese?

ecco il mio:

link

spero il link funzioni..

----------

## Luca89

Ecco la mia fluxbox in attesa di passare a wmii:

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5272/screen0ae.jpg

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> il mio primo frambuffer ---> framebuffer
> 
> e il desktop gnome ---> gnome
> 
> gnome con il menu aperto ---> gnome con menu
> ...

 

Grandissimo il tuo framebuffer....non e' che me lo passeresti (possibilmente con tutti i file di configurazione   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ecco la mia fluxbox in attesa di passare a wmii:
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5272/screen0ae.jpg

 

bellissimo!  io e fluxbox non ci siamo ancora incontrati....   :Wink: 

ma come hai fatto a far apparire il messaggio "il portatile è spento etc. etc." su torsmo?

----------

## Luca89

Ho inserito questo nel ~/.conkyrc

```
${color green}${execi 5 portatile.sh}

```

lo script portatile.sh contiene questo:

```
#!/bin/bash

ping -w 1 portatile &> /dev/null

if [ $? = 0 ]; then

echo "Il portatile è acceso"

else

echo "Il portatile è spento oppure è acceso con Windows"

fi

```

Se risponde al ping significa che è acceso, se non risponde significa che è spento oppure è acceso con Windows perchè c'è qualche programma della norton che non lo fa rispondere.  :Smile: 

PS: comunque non si tratta di torsmo ma di conky

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> PS: comunque non si tratta di torsmo ma di conky

 

Bellissimo sembra non avere i problemui di refresh che ha torsmo (comunque devo provarlo meglio). Grazie per la segnalazione

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: comunque non si tratta di torsmo ma di conky

 

bello veramente ... ma funziona anche con gnome/xfce?

il mio nuovo desk:

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/31220-2.jpg

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/31220-1.jpg

.... mi vergongo un pò a non postare nulla di utile ultimamente, ma i piccì vanno tutti, la rete pure, nessun hardware nuovo,  nessun post alla mia portata "d'aiuto"....   :Embarassed:   Potrei non postare, ma non ci riesco... sono preso da una crisi logorroica da gentoo-forums....   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

http://www.gruppospacca.org/ale_online/desktop5.jpg

questo è lo sfondo del mio nuovo portatile   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> http://www.gruppospacca.org/ale_online/desktop5.jpg
> 
> questo è lo sfondo del mio nuovo portatile  

 

il pescetto pirata è diventato il tuo marchio ormai!!   :Very Happy: 

io senza gnome non resisto però.....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> il pescetto pirata è diventato il tuo marchio ormai!!  

 

Mi piace un casino!   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> http://www.gruppospacca.org/ale_online/desktop5.jpg
> 
> questo è lo sfondo del mio nuovo portatile  

 

Somiglia molto al mio  :Wink:  desktop. 

Ma che ci trovi in questo windowmaker    :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   
> 
> PS: comunque non si tratta di torsmo ma di conky 
> 
> bello veramente ... ma funziona anche con gnome/xfce?
> ...

 

Non saprei, io lo uso solo con fluxbox e wmii; mi daresti il link per le icone che hai usato in questi screenshot?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

le icone le ho fatte io, e al momento sono in ultra beta test... appena le finisco ti faccio sapere...

in realtà non sono venute molto bene... il cestino lo stavo rifacendo stamattina, ma non mi viene un granchè bene, e anche la home e computer sono da rifare... insomma, vorrei finirle prima di upparle su gnome-look...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Le icone sono veramente belle. Se metto su gnome sul portatile metterò sicuramente le tue  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

grazie!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

questa è la mia situazione attuale...

wm: fluxbox

calendario: gdeskcal

info: torsmo

icone: fbdesk

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao ragazzi, finalmente dopo ben 5 mesi posso far ritorno completamente alla mia amata Gentoo  :Smile:  ... lasciamo perdere il perchè ...

ebbene ho festeggiato risistemando un po' il tutto, questa volta ho optato per un ottimo stage1 senza compromessi e l'ottimo fluxbox tanto per partire col piede giusto. 

@ luna80 : potresti dirmi solo un paio di cose, dove hai trovato quel bellissimo sfondo del desktop ? La shell è settata in completa trasparenza, ovvero niente barra nè menù ecc... oppure è  integrata nello sfondo del desktop ? ( non sono sicuro di quest'ultima cosa ma ne avevo sentito parlare )

Ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

carino ma caotico... continuo a preferire la semplicità   :Wink:  (e la velocità di avvio...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Ghostraider

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> carino ma caotico... continuo a preferire la semplicità   (e la velocità di avvio...   )

 

Ciao sai a dire il vero la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è stato Windowmaker, l'ho provato un paio di mesi fa ( su Debian   :Confused:  ), e devo dire che non mi è sembrato affatto male...però resta il fatto che alla fine io all'aspetto un po' ci tengo così ho  pensato a fluxbox che mi è sembrato un po' più carino. Comunque non escludo di emergere anche WindowMaker, provare con calma non fa mai male   :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

ultimamente questo ...

----------

## luna80

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ luna80 : potresti dirmi solo un paio di cose, dove hai trovato quel bellissimo sfondo del desktop ? La shell è settata in completa trasparenza, ovvero niente barra nè menù ecc... oppure è  integrata nello sfondo del desktop ? ( non sono sicuro di quest'ultima cosa ma ne avevo sentito parlare )
> 
> 

 

il wallpaper l'ho preso da qui

per la shell è la prima supposizione, se t'interessa per farla partire uso il comando

```
aterm -name aterm -sl 32767 -bg black -tr +sb -sr -sk -fade 90 -bl -tn xterm -g +10+10 &
```

(messo in .fluxbox/startup)

----------

## Sephirot

questo

si tratta di e17 che qualcuno di voi gia' conosce  :Mr. Green: 

quel rettangolino blu che vedete in alto a destra e` un video che gira con mplayer, negli screenshot mi da sempre un rettangolino blu al posto dell`immagine, qualcuno sa se c'e' un modo per risolvere questo problema?

----------

## RexRocker

 :Shocked: 

stupendi i due screen di flux..... non è che potete postare i temi del menu e barra utilizzati?

Per le shell con aterm e rxvt penso di riuscire ad arrangiarmi, al max chiedo aiuto anche su quelle  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

>  io all'aspetto un po' ci tengo così ho  pensato a fluxbox che mi è sembrato un po' più carino. Comunque non escludo di emergere anche WindowMaker, provare con calma non fa mai male  

 

Bah... se tutto quello che ti serve è uno sfondo, più workspace (attualmente ne uso 6) e un menù che compare con la presione del tasto destro allora devi dirmi la differenza tra flusxbox e windomaker... conta che non uso nemmeno le desklet quindi....

Semmai il primo è molto più complesso da configurare del secondo   :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> non è che potete postare i temi del menu e barra utilizzati?

 

basta chiedere  :Smile: 

il tema lo trovi qui : http://pboy.altervista.org/themes/minimal-xpm.tar.gz

'iao  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> questo
> 
> si tratta di e17 che qualcuno di voi gia' conosce 
> 
> quel rettangolino blu che vedete in alto a destra e` un video che gira con mplayer, negli screenshot mi da sempre un rettangolino blu al posto dell`immagine, qualcuno sa se c'e' un modo per risolvere questo problema?

 

E17 ha sempre il suo fascino  :Very Happy: 

Come va ora? è da un pò che non provo a riemergerla, e sono curioso....

----------

## federico

@Luna80:

Il calendario invece e' un desklet ?

Fede

----------

## GuN_jAcK

alla fine l'ho fatto semplice.. lo avevo talmente abbellito che era diventato un pastrocchio.. peggio di quando stavo all'asilo:P

eccolo qua

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah... se tutto quello che ti serve è uno sfondo, più workspace (attualmente ne uso 6) e un menù che compare con la presione del tasto destro allora devi dirmi la differenza tra flusxbox e windomaker... conta che non uso nemmeno le desklet quindi....
> 
> Semmai il primo è molto più complesso da configurare del secondo  

 

La configurazione di fluxbox non è per niente difficile, i file di configurazione sono abbastanza semplici e ben documentati sul man oltre che dalle numerose guide presenti nella rete. Io sinceramente ho provato più difficile il secondo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RexRocker

domanda per flux box: è possibile fare un menù (o meglio sotto menu) in cui vengono visualizzate le thumb delle varie immagini che ci sono in una determinata cartella? Ho visto una cosa simile fatta per fvwm, so che e16 lo fa se metti le img nella cartella dei bg ma non so nulla per flux.

Ne sapete qualche cosa?

Proposta per i mod: che ne dite di creare dei post stiky o anche normali in cui vengono inseriti i vari screen/file di config separati per i vari WM (magari gnome e kde li lascieri fuori visto che le config si fanno diversamente)? Magari così possiamo avere un punto d'incontro e confronto oltre che una sezione per i niubbi che cercano un wm alternativo?

ciao

Rex

----------

## luna80

 *federico wrote:*   

> @Luna80:
> 
> Il calendario invece e' un desklet ?
> 
> Fede

 

intendi se devi emergere le gdesklets? se intendi questo allora no.

è gdeskcal: un pacchetto a se stante;

dai un 

```
#emerge gdeskcal
```

ed è fatta.

----------

## federico

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   @Luna80:
> 
> Il calendario invece e' un desklet ?
> 
> Fede 
> ...

 

Grazie, come torno a casa lo provo, mi pare interessante  :Smile: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Semmai il primo è molto più complesso da configurare del secondo  

 

già è vero quando ho provato con wmakerconf mi sono trovato molto bene. 

Comunque appena ho un attimo lo emergo e provo con quale dei due mi trovo meglio a lavorare...non dovrebbe dare problemi avere più window manager installati giusto ? Stavo pensando a un parametro da passare al boot che faccia partire o uno o l'altro, si può fare una cosa del genere ?

----------

## Luca89

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> non dovrebbe dare problemi avere più window manager installati giusto ? Stavo pensando a un parametro da passare al boot che faccia partire o uno o l'altro, si può fare una cosa del genere ?
> 
> 

 

Certo che lo puoi fare, Linux (e Gentoo in particolare) è il mondo delle scelte  :Wink:  , per scegliere quale avviare basta modificare /etc/rc.conf oppure per ogni utente il file ~/.xinitrc.

----------

## Sephirot

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E17 ha sempre il suo fascino 
> 
> Come va ora? è da un pò che non provo a riemergerla, e sono curioso....

 

bho a me va abbastanza bene, mi sara` crashata un paio di volte in una settimana a parte questo non mi lamento considerando che e` ancora in CVS  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Ecco qui il mio  :Smile:  Ho scriptato parecchio, ma alla fine ne è valsa la pena  :Smile: 

Il led blu in basso a destra assume tonalità di colore differenti in base alla frequenza della CPU

Buon wmii a tutti  :Wink: 

http://lavish.homelinux.org/ftp/public/images/screenshots/wmii-3-171105.png

----------

## Raffo

@lavish: mi devi guidare per questo wmii... sii il mio virgilio!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @lavish: mi devi guidare per questo wmii... sii il mio virgilio!  

 

Penso che prima o poi farò un how-to dedicato a wmii e Plan9  :Wink: 

Stay tuned!

[EDIT]

eccolo => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403551.html  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Ottima idea lavish  :Wink: 

----------

## Sephirot

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   @lavish: mi devi guidare per questo wmii... sii il mio virgilio!   
> 
> Penso che prima o poi farò un how-to dedicato a wmii e Plan9 
> 
> Stay tuned!

 

lol tu si che sei minimalista  :Mr. Green: 

cmq bello, mi piace, resto anche io in attesa di eventuali how-to!

----------

## Raffo

@lavish: aspetterò impaziente questo how-to allora   :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> questa è la mia situazione attuale...
> 
> wm: fluxbox
> 
> calendario: gdeskcal
> ...

 

Ciao luna80 scusa se ti rompo ancora,  quale tema hai utilizzato per Fluxbox ?

----------

## luna80

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao luna80 scusa se ti rompo ancora,  quale tema hai utilizzato per Fluxbox ?

 

il tema me lo sono creata io, se vuoi fammi sapere che lo metto online

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> il tema me lo sono creata io, se vuoi fammi sapere che lo metto online

 

Mettilo mettilo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   il tema me lo sono creata io, se vuoi fammi sapere che lo metto online 
> 
> Mettilo mettilo  

 

si concordo alla grande  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luc484

Questo invece è il mio desktop attuale.

EDIT: Questo invece è sempre lui, ma un tantino più impegnato.

----------

## luna80

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *luna80 wrote:*   il tema me lo sono creata io, se vuoi fammi sapere che lo metto online 
> 
> Mettilo mettilo   
> 
> si concordo alla grande 

 

eccolo qui (tema + wallpaper visto che secondo me devono andare insieme   :Wink:  )

----------

## SonOfTheStage

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> eccolo qui (tema + wallpaper visto che secondo me devono andare insieme   )

 

Grazie, é bellissimo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

io ho installato di recente una barra tamarrissima, allegra succhiatrice di risorse

ma veramente bella  :Smile: 

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/7020/desktop23kx.jpg

----------

## Raffo

@X-Drum: beh dicci come si chiama!   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @X-Drum: beh dicci come si chiama!  

 

sry la vecchiaia mi sta fregando (asdaasdsf)

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112850

----------

## luna80

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   @X-Drum: beh dicci come si chiama!   
> 
> sry la vecchiaia mi sta fregando (asdaasdsf)
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112850

 

in portage c'è anche questa che è molto simile...

----------

## federico

Penso stesse parlando di quella inferiore, alla osx, quella che ha lui di lato, e' proprio gkrellm2

Federico

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> Penso stesse parlando di quella inferiore, alla osx, quella che ha lui di lato, e' proprio gkrellm2
> 
> Federico

 

si parlavo della barra

----------

## luna80

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Penso stesse parlando di quella inferiore, alla osx, quella che ha lui di lato, e' proprio gkrellm2
> 
> Federico 
> 
> si parlavo della barra

 

ops   :Embarassed:   I'm sorry

----------

## nick_spacca

A quanto ho capito credo sia molto simile alla barra presente in gdesklet (come in figura)....in realta' io sto DISPERATAMENTE (  :Crying or Very sad:  ) cercando una barra come queste, pero "a scomparsa", per capirci come le tipiche barre di gnome/kde...

Qualcuno ha suggerimenti?????

(e finalmente posto il mio primo screenshot...non lo trattate troppo male   :Wink:  )

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> (e finalmente posto il mio primo screenshot...non lo trattate troppo male   )

 

Buuuu   :Twisted Evil: 

(scherzo   :Wink:  )

----------

## Sasdo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> (e finalmente posto il mio primo screenshot...non lo trattate troppo male   )

 

un cartone animato!

molto carino!

grandissima playlist =)

----------

## Lucha

ma come si fa a mettere uno sfondo trasparente a gdeskcal  :Question: 

suppongo si debbano usare delle png trasparenti come sfondo.... però non ho idea di come funzionino gli skin di gdeskcal..  :Confused: 

mi dite come avete fatto voi che vi copio   :Wink:  ? (non preoccupatevi, riconoscerò il vostro contributo originale  :Laughing:  !)

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Lucha wrote:*   

> ma come si fa a mettere uno sfondo trasparente a gdeskcal 
> 
> suppongo si debbano usare delle png trasparenti come sfondo.... però non ho idea di come funzionino gli skin di gdeskcal.. 
> 
> mi dite come avete fatto voi che vi copio   ? (non preoccupatevi, riconoscerò il vostro contributo originale  !)

 

Devi trovare un desklet trasparente tutto qui...

----------

## nick_spacca

```
nick@nick-book ~ $ eix -v gdeskcal

* x11-misc/gdeskcal 

     Available versions:  0.57.1 0.57.1-r1

     Installed:           0.57.1-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.pycage.de/software_gdeskcal.html

     Description:         Cute little eye-candy calendar for the desktop

     License:             GPL-2

* x11-themes/gdeskcal-skins 

     Available versions:  0.0.1

     Installed:           0.0.1

     Homepage:            http://www.pycage.de/software_gdeskcal.html

     Description:         Collection of gdeskcal skins

     License:             freedist

```

installa questi due ed hai praticamente tutte le skin (incluse quelle trasparenti) di gdeskcal....

----------

## Lucha

c'è qualche motivo particolare percui tutti gli skin invece di essere trasparenti hanno un osceno blu acqua di sfondo?

per esempio

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Lucha wrote:*   

> c'è qualche motivo particolare percui tutti gli skin invece di essere trasparenti hanno un osceno blu acqua di sfondo?
> 
> per esempio

 

Penso proprio di si....ho è un problema del gestore del background del WM (mi era successa una cosa simile con windowmaker) o della versione delle gdeskcal che stai usando...

Dacci qualche info in + (anche se a questo punto forse è meglio aprire un thread apposito...  :Wink:  )

----------

## Lucha

beh, ho risolto (con una rapida ricerca sul forum   :Embarassed:  ): va lanciato con l'opzione --screenshot

ah, c'è un utonto in ognuno di noi!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

Io sto pure su fluxbox e questo problema non c'è l'ho, forse può dipendere dal programma che usi per settare lo sfondo, il quale probabilmente non supporta le trasparenze.

----------

## mordredP

io uso questo

----------

## Lucha

guarda quante cose si scoprono!   :Laughing: 

```

$ fbsetbg -i

display doesn't set the wallpaper properly. Transparency for fluxbox and apps like aterm and xchat won't work right with it. Consider installing feh, wmsetbg (from windowmaker) or Esetroot (from Eterm) and I'll use them instead.

```

rimedierò installando feh! grazie mille!

(p.s. se stiamo andando OT chiedo scusa!)

----------

## Luca89

 *mordredP wrote:*   

> io uso questo

 

Bello il riquadro a sinistra, di cosa si tratta? come lo hai configurato?

----------

## mordredP

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *mordredP wrote:*   io uso questo 
> 
> Bello il riquadro a sinistra, di cosa si tratta? come lo hai configurato?

 

il riquadro e' conky.. per l'orologio ed il terminale ho usato xclock e aterm oltre che devilspie..

.conkyrc:

```
background yes

use_xft yes

on_bottom yes

xftfont Bitstream Vera Sans Mono-9

xftalpha 0.8

update_interval 2

total_run_times 0

own_window no

own_window_transparent yes

own_window_colour white

double_buffer yes

minimum_size 300 300

maximum_width 300

draw_shades yes

draw_outline no

draw_borders yes

stippled_borders 1

border_margin 8

border_width 1

default_color black

default_shade_color grey

default_outline_color black

alignment top_left

gap_x 20

gap_y 53

no_buffers yes

uppercase no

cpu_avg_samples 4

net_avg_samples 4

override_utf8_locale no

use_spacer no

${exec cat ~/logo1.1.txt} 

TEXT

[${pre_exec whoami}@$nodename  $sysname $kernel on $machine]

$stippled_hr

$stippled_hr

${time %a %d %b %Y}${alignr}[${time %H:%M}]

uptime: $uptime ${alignr}Mins:  01m  05m  15m

${alignr}Load: $loadavg

$stippled_hr

[CPU1 ${cpu cpu1}%]${alignr}[CPU2 ${cpu cpu2}%]

${cpugraph cpu1 20,145 535456 8D8E90}${alignr}${cpugraph cpu2 20,145 535456 8D8E90}

${exec cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" -m1 | cut -c14-}${alignr}${i2c temp 1} C

MotherBoard: ${alignr}${i2c temp 2} C

RAM usage:${alignr}$mem/$memmax - $memperc%

${color 

swap usage:${alignr} $swap/$swapmax - $swapperc%

${color 

$stippled_hr

eth0:${alignr}${addr eth0}

down:${downspeed eth0} k/s${alignr}up:${upspeed eth0} k/s

${downspeedgraph eth0 20,145 535456 8D8E90}${alignr}${upspeedgraph eth0 20,145 535456 8D8E90}

total: ${totaldown eth0}${alignr}total: ${totalup eth0}

excalibur.net WAN ip${alignr}${execi 300 nicelookup <metti qua il tuo dynamic hostname>}

${texeci 60 checkup dosmary 3}

${texeci 60 checkup camelot 3}

$stippled_hr

disk usage:${alignr}$diskio/s

${diskiograph 20,0 535456 8D8E90}

root:${alignr}${fs_used /}/${fs_size /} - ${fs_used_perc /}%

${color 

home:${alignr}${fs_used /home/}/${fs_size /home/} - ${fs_used_perc /home/}%

${color 

$stippled_hr

Processes: $processes${alignr}Running:$running_processes  

top CPU${alignr}PID     CPU%   MEM%  

 ${top name 1}${alignr}${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}

 ${top name 2}${alignr}${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}

 ${top name 3}${alignr}${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}

top MEM${alignr}PID     CPU%   MEM%   ${top_mem name 1}${alignr}${top_mem pid 1} ${top_mem cpu 1} ${top_mem mem 1}

 ${top_mem name 2}${alignr}${top_mem pid 2} ${top_mem cpu 2} ${top_mem mem 2}

 ${top_mem name 3}${alignr}${top_mem pid 3} ${top_mem cpu 3} ${top_mem mem 3}

$stippled_hr

```

se a qualcuno interessa posso descrivere i passi necessari ad aggiungere xclock ed aterm (mediante devilspie) al desktop ed a conky e postare i piccoli script del .conkyrc.

----------

## Luca89

 *mordredP wrote:*   

> se a qualcuno interessa posso descrivere i passi necessari ad aggiungere xclock ed aterm (mediante devilspie) al desktop ed a conky e postare i piccoli script del .conkyrc.

 

Io sarei interessato a xclock  :Smile: 

----------

## mordredP

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *mordredP wrote:*   se a qualcuno interessa posso descrivere i passi necessari ad aggiungere xclock ed aterm (mediante devilspie) al desktop ed a conky e postare i piccoli script del .conkyrc. 
> 
> Io sarei interessato a xclock 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2903555.html#2903555 piccolo howto

----------

## !ico

ecco qua la mia fluxbox... 

http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldengreen1zw.png

semplicità rulez  :Razz: 

(non sono particolarmente amante della grafica)

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *!ico wrote:*   

> ecco qua la mia fluxbox... 
> 
> http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldengreen1zw.png
> 
> semplicità rulez 
> ...

 

Io ci metterei un orologgetto tipo quello del mini-howto riportato prima del tuo post ....

p.s. anche io cozzo parecchio con la grafica   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: ecco uno mio... non sono molto bravo   :Embarassed: 

http://bloggering.altervista.org/immagini/Schermata.png

----------

## kireime

Qualcuno sa se esiste un tema per gnome che lo faccia somigliare a windows xp?? 

Per kde so che esiste , ma per gnome non sono riuscito a trovarlo

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa se esiste un tema per gnome che lo faccia somigliare a windows xp?? 
> 
> Per kde so che esiste , ma per gnome non sono riuscito a trovarlo

 

c'è qualcosina:

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13418

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=16732 (uguale a windows olive)

ma visto che ci siamo, usa le skins stile vista/longhorn, che abbondano:

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31421

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31979

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=30710

e le icone:

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28352

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ecco uno mio... non sono molto bravo  
> 
> http://bloggering.altervista.org/immagini/Schermata.png

 

ma che belle icone trasparenti...   :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: ecco uno mio... non sono molto bravo  
> 
> http://bloggering.altervista.org/immagini/Schermata.png 
> ...

 

Già, indovina un pò chi mi le ha date?   :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

sono quasi pronte quelle defintive... è che ce ne sono un macello da fare....   :Shocked: 

----------

## DiMar

Ultimo screenshot....

Fluxbox zen...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ultimo screenshot....
> 
> Fluxbox zen... 

 

bello veramente! molto rilassante!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ultimo screenshot....
> 
> Fluxbox zen... 

   :Shocked:  scusami, che tema stai usando? È IDENTICO a uno che avevo fatto io... !

@ kireime & Ciccio Bueo: che brutti gusti ragazzi...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ kireime & Ciccio Bueo: che brutti gusti ragazzi...

 

per windows? ma nò! io uso tutt'altro... guarda sopra il mio desktop!! il mio non assomiglia certo a windows!

per kireime, non so, si vede che deve far usare linux a qualcuno "senza farglielo sapere".....  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

In effetti win-xp non è che abbia un bell'aspetto... ne ho visti molti di temi per win... ma non si possono comparare alle meravigliose gtk   :Razz: 

----------

## RexRocker

uhm... usare windows senza farglielo sapere.... bella cosa questa... ci potrei provare scommetto che mio papa e mia sorella ci mettono 2 settimane prima di accorgersi che stanno usando linux invece che windows  :Razz: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

se non vi passa nulla... ieri ho fatto un update al mio metacity theme..

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29791  :Wink: 

secondo voi è meglio completamente trasparente (come è ora) o "pieno"?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

> per kireime, non so, si vede che deve far usare linux a qualcuno "senza farglielo sapere"

 Perfetto è prorpio quello che voglio fare, in pratica voglio installare linux in un laboratorio di informatica ma siccome prevedo delle critiche voglio mascherare il più possibile le differenze e poi in un secondo momento svelare la verità   :Laughing: 

----------

## DiMar

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  scusami, che tema stai usando? È IDENTICO a uno che avevo fatto io... !.

 

 :Shocked:  Il tema di partenza si chiama Lait se non sbaglio... io ho poi modificato i font e alcuni colori che non mi piacevano, oltre la texture del pulsante sticky!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *kireime wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   per kireime, non so, si vede che deve far usare linux a qualcuno "senza farglielo sapere" Perfetto è prorpio quello che voglio fare, in pratica voglio installare linux in un laboratorio di informatica ma siccome prevedo delle critiche voglio mascherare il più possibile le differenze e poi in un secondo momento svelare la verità  

 

dopo.... facci sapere in quanto tempo se ne accorgono!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *kireime wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   per kireime, non so, si vede che deve far usare linux a qualcuno "senza farglielo sapere" Perfetto è prorpio quello che voglio fare, in pratica voglio installare linux in un laboratorio di informatica ma siccome prevedo delle critiche voglio mascherare il più possibile le differenze e poi in un secondo momento svelare la verità  

 

ma lol   :Laughing:  a questa idea non ci ho mai pensato.. scommetto che nn se ne accorgeranno tanto facilmente...   :Smile: 

hanno i soliti pregiudizi gli utonti   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Luca89

Questa è la mia odierna fluxbox  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mordredP

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ultimo screenshot....
> 
> Fluxbox zen... 

 

link del wallpaper, link del wallpaper!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PboY

 *mordredP wrote:*   

>  *DiMar wrote:*   Ultimo screenshot....
> 
> Fluxbox zen...  
> 
> link del wallpaper, link del wallpaper! 

 

idem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DiMar

 *mordredP wrote:*   

> link del wallpaper, link del wallpaper! 

 

Allora: il wallpaper è tratto da un'opea di Silveryn chiamamta Change of Seasons che adoro... io però l'ho scaricata nel sito di tale Coxis, il quale contiene un sacco di belle immagini!  :Smile: 

Enjoy!

Ps: lo stesso tizio ha un blog dedicato all'eye candy niente male!

----------

## silian87

Stupendi   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sephirot

DiMar hai sempre i link migliori  :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> DiMar hai sempre i link migliori 

 

LOL!  :Smile:  Grazie Sephi!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

I link postati da Dimar sono veramente fighi   :Shocked:  ...ne sto a scaricà a tonnelate di wallpaper  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ma questi li avete visti?

http://www.gentoo.org/images/backgrounds/cow-push-800x600.jpg

http://www.gentoo.org/images/backgrounds/cow-push2-800x600.jpg

secondo me sono bellissimi!!!   :Very Happy: 

sono "ufficiali", ma mi erano sfuggiti!!!

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/graphics.xml

----------

## Sephirot

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Questa è la mia odierna fluxbox 

 

cosa e' quella cosa che dice  "il portatile e' spento o acceso con windows"?

Ciccio cmq preferisco gli sfondi di peach  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

per gli sfondi bè... non so, è che la mucca digitale mi piaceva!   :Very Happy: 

ho postato delle nuove icone su gnome-look, spero vi piacciano.

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32146&PHPSESSID=c48c9796beeaf0d6a81b14ab33e12b70

----------

## mordredP

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Questa è la mia odierna fluxbox  
> 
> cosa e' quella cosa che dice  "il portatile e' spento o acceso con windows"?
> 
> 

 

immagino sia un piccolo script che pinga

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> per gli sfondi bè... non so, è che la mucca digitale mi piaceva!  
> 
> ho postato delle nuove icone su gnome-look, spero vi piacciano.
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32146&PHPSESSID=c48c9796beeaf0d6a81b14ab33e12b70

 

le hai fatte tu? bellissime!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> per gli sfondi bè... non so, è che la mucca digitale mi piaceva!  
> 
> ho postato delle nuove icone su gnome-look, spero vi piacciano.
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32146&PHPSESSID=c48c9796beeaf0d6a81b14ab33e12b70

 

carine! non male  :Razz: 

magari se ne sfugge qualcuna pure per KDE me le scarico:P

----------

## Luca89

 *mordredP wrote:*   

>  *Sephirot wrote:*    *Luca89 wrote:*   Questa è la mia odierna fluxbox  
> 
> cosa e' quella cosa che dice  "il portatile e' spento o acceso con windows"?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ha inzertato mordredP  :Very Happy:  , lo script l'ho postato un po' di pagine indietro sempre in questo thread.

----------

## salade

Ecco il mio..

http://www.irchat.it/sviluppi/ss.jpg

Con uno splendido bug del modulo calendario di e17 che lo fa arrivare fino al 32 dicembre!   :Laughing: 

A proposito.. Esiste documentazione per la creazione di moduli per e17?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   per gli sfondi bè... non so, è che la mucca digitale mi piaceva!  
> 
> ho postato delle nuove icone su gnome-look, spero vi piacciano.
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32146&PHPSESSID=c48c9796beeaf0d6a81b14ab33e12b70 
> ...

 

si, grazie... per i complimenti!! se le usi e trovi skleri, fammi sapere!   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Salade ma quel termometro in basso a destra indica 72C°...   :Shocked:   spero che non sia vero  :Razz: 

----------

## salade

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Salade ma quel termometro in basso a destra indica 72C°...    spero che non sia vero 

 

Penso e spero di no...  :Razz:  Non ho mai avuto problemi di temperatura...

----------

## mouser

Bhe', come mia consuetudine, quando trovo questo 3d con qualche nuovo post, ci sgrufolo dentro e posto i miei screenshot   :Cool: 

Durante il GentooDay, un certo Lavish (non so se lo conoscete, mi sembra faccia il moderatore di qualche forum, da qualche parte su internet   :Laughing:  ) mi ha parlato di WMII, consigliandomi di andarmi a leggere l'howto che aveva scritto..... bhè, che dire, mi ha traviato alla grande, non posso più farne ameno   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque:

Screenshot con finestre organizzate Tiled, il default di wmii.

 Screenshot con finestre organizzate Float, almeno si vede lo sfondo  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

evvai mouser!!!! un altro nella rete di wmii.... tutta colpa di lavish cmq ha contagiato anche me e ora non riesco più a fare a meno di wmii, troppo comodo e funzionale, anche se all'inizio è duretto da digerire basta solo perseverare  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## abaddon83

ecco il mio desktop  :Very Happy: 

http://www.abaddonhouse.com/gallery/44.png

----------

## lavish

@ RexRocker e mouser: Eheheh  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT -- dopo 10 minuti di tempo impiegato a caricare le immagini con il 56 k.. lol] mouser, stai usando la versione wmii-2 o sbaglio?

----------

## mordredP

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> ecco il mio desktop 
> 
> http://www.abaddonhouse.com/gallery/44.png

 

wallpaper please?  :Smile: 

cmq ecco uno screen del mio nuovo desktop

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq ecco uno screen del mio nuovo desktop

 

Bello  :Smile: 

Certo che quel sito di wallpapers ha fatto proprio successo   :Laughing:  (e guarda caso i piu' gettonati sono quelli a tema femminile   :Laughing:  )

Dai... appena sistemo un attimo il mio kde posto uno screen  :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7844/shot8kz.png

qualche prova per cercare di usare il tema di Ciccio Bueo su fluxbox con qualche modifica.

----------

## Raffo

@PboY: anche io volere tema!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## PboY

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @PboY: anche io volere tema!!  

 

quando lo finisco lo metto    :Surprised: 

----------

## Pr0v4

Ragazzi in anticipo scusatemi veramente per questo OT, ma leggenfo in questo thread, ho notato molto che in tanti vi siete innamorati di wmii, sopratutto per l'influenza di lavish   :Laughing: 

Ho anche letto che quest'ultimo ha scritto un how-to per questo wm, la mia domanda sarebbe, dove si trova???

Perché mi avete incuriosito e lo vorrei provare anche io   :Razz: 

Grazie anticipate!

----------

## RexRocker

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho anche letto che quest'ultimo ha scritto un how-to per questo wm, la mia domanda sarebbe, dove si trova???
> 
> 

 

eccolo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403551.html  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## abaddon83

 *mordredP wrote:*   

>  *abaddon83 wrote:*   ecco il mio desktop 
> 
> http://www.abaddonhouse.com/gallery/44.png 
> 
> wallpaper please? 
> ...

 

non saprei come tirarlo fuori, E17 usa un formato tutto suo, *.edj

----------

## DrunkenCat

Ciao a tutti!

Mi scuso in anticipo se un post del genere esiste già...

nella ricerca non mi è risultato...

Tra gli screenshots del sito (gentoo.org) ne ho visto uno molto bello.

si trova qui: http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/desktop-cadaver138.png

e mi chiedevo che desktop usasse...

poichè la mia conoscenza si limita a quei 2-3 famosi, non di più...

 :Very Happy:  Grazie 1000

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di DrunkenCat con questo.

----------

## RexRocker

 *DrunkenCat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra gli screenshots del sito (gentoo.org) ne ho visto uno molto bello.
> 
> si trova qui: http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/desktop-cadaver138.png
> ...

 

fluxbox, lo trovi in portage, molto carino lo ho usato per un bel po'

ciao

Rex

----------

## DrunkenCat

 :Very Happy:  Grazie! Lo trovo semplice ma d'effetto.

Immagino sia leggero...

Veramente ciò che fa per me.

----------

## Luca89

Ecco il mio ultimo screenshot frutto del mio recente passaggio a KDE 3.5  :Razz: 

link (copia e incolla dell'indirizzo in una nuova scheda)

----------

## GiRa

Visto che ieri ci ho perso del bel tempo ecco il mio desktop (150KB).

Tempo fa ne feci uno tamarrissimo con ombre e trasparenze di Xorg ma era pesante da usare.

----------

## skakz

ecco il mio contributo a questo simpaticissimo topic:  click 

----------

## BikE

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ecco il mio contributo a questo simpaticissimo topic:  click 

 

Bello! Le stat sopra come sono??? Script di superkaramba??

----------

## skakz

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Bello! Le stat sopra come sono??? Script di superkaramba??

 

no.. è un oneline fatto da me per torsmo:

```
${color red}[${color black}Uptime${color yellow}:${color black}$uptime_short${color red}]   ${color red}[${color black}Ram${color yellow}:${color black}$memperc%${color red}]   ${color red}[${color black}Swap${color yellow}:${color black}$swapperc%${color red}]   ${color red}[${color black}CPU${color yellow}:${color blue}Load -> ${color black}$cpu%  ${color blue}MHz ->${color black}${execi 1.0 cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz" | cut -d ':' -f2 | cut  -d . -f1}  ${color blue}Temp -> ${color black}${i2c 9191-0290 temp 1}°C  ${color blue}Fan -> ${color black}${i2c 9191-0290 fan 2}${color red}]   ${color red}[${color black}MB${color yellow}:${color blue}Temp -> ${color black}${i2c 9191-0290 temp 2}°C  ${color blue}${color red}]   ${color red}[${color black}eth0${color yellow}:${color blue}Up -> ${color black}${upspeed eth0}Kb/s ${color blue}Down -> ${color black}${downspeed eth0}Kb/s${color red}]
```

attenzione che va su una sola riga e natauralmente vanno modificati anche tutti i sensori..

----------

## BikE

 *darkdude wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   Bello! Le stat sopra come sono??? Script di superkaramba?? 
> 
> no.. è un oneline fatto da me per torsmo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bellissimo grazie!!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *PboY wrote:*   

> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7844/shot8kz.png
> 
> qualche prova per cercare di usare il tema di Ciccio Bueo su fluxbox con qualche modifica.

 

se ti possono essere utili i file xcf te li mando.

 :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

>  *PboY wrote:*   http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7844/shot8kz.png
> 
> qualche prova per cercare di usare il tema di Ciccio Bueo su fluxbox con qualche modifica. 
> 
> se ti possono essere utili i file xcf te li mando.
> ...

 

tranquillo, per il momento riesco anche così. grazie per la disponibilità   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaTz

ecco il mio:

 click 

----------

## lavish

Altri 2 screenshots con una nuova configurazione di wmii  :Smile: 

http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scr67hm.png

http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scr78fv.png

----------

## mordredP

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> ecco il mio:
> 
>  click 

 

bello!  :Smile: 

----------

## luigi.malago

Ciao a tutti,

volevo chiedervi un consiglio. Attualmente uso Gnome con Clearlooks.

http://www.ma5.it/luigi/desktop.png

Non mi piace il fatto che una volta che minimizzo le finestre nella barra, queste diventino grigine, non facendo capire in modo chiaro

quale sia la finestra attualmente attiva. (nell'immagine, tra openoffice che è quella attiva al momento e gedit che è in background, c'è poca differenza.... firefox che è stato minimizzato invece risulta come gedit, ma con l'icona in trasparenza...)

Ho cercato qua e là, ma credo di aver capito che non si possano cambiare da file di configurazione il tono di grigio, 

magari mettendo più in evidenza la finestra corrente.

Avete dei consigli da darmi? Non volgio rinunciare al tema delle finestre (barra blu delle finestre...), lo trovo molto bello!

Luigi

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

tieni il metacity e cambia il tema gtk, provane diversi (cerca anche su gnome-look o art.gnome), e vedi se ne trovi uno più congeniale.

----------

## luigi.malago

grazie per il consiglio,

ho capito che nella finestra per cambiare i temi, "Bordo Finestra" va bene su Clearlooks (mi mantiene le forme delle finestre come voglio io...)

se cambio e ne metto degli altri, la parte che voglio cambiare (la barre con le finestre aperte...) non ne risente.. 

per cambiare i colori e le forme di questa barra (quella in basso) devo cambiare "Controlli", solo che cambiare questa voce fa anche cambiare il colore dei bordi delle finestre (che io vorrei mantenere come ho già adesso)

adesso provo un po' di combinazioni...

grazie,

luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

ciao,

sono riuscito a capire dove mettere le mani per modificare il colore di sfondo dell'incona sulla barra!

bisogna modificare delle variabili a partire dal file: gtkrc

grazie mille,

Luigi

EDIT: ecco cosa ho modificato:

```

bg[ACTIVE] =  "#d4cfca" # mid beige / grey

```

----------

## Sasdo

ecco qua l'ultimo mio desktop =)

Gnome-2.12

Cairo-1.0.2

GTK-Engines-CVS

Tema Metacity: ish-aqua

Tema GTK: Clearlooks_Cairo-ish-aqua

Icone: le solite NuoveXT-1.5

Xcompmgr per le solite ombre

e direi che è tutto.

Ciaooo!

Bisogna fare COPIA/INCOLLA del link per accedere alla pagina...

----------

## Onip

ehm... 403 Forbidden

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Copy link location e poi lo incolli nell'url e va

----------

## mouser

Signori e signore..... finalmente il MIO window manager...... leggerissimo!!!!

http://mouser.altervista.org/Screenshot/twmGray.png

Eggià..... TWM, il meglio   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Eggià..... TWM, il meglio     

 

Oddio, una persona che lavorava con TWM dovevo ancora trovarla   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Mouser... hai vinto il premio annuale "pazzo totale 2006"   :Laughing: 

mamma che rotfl. ma riesci a lavorarci?   :Shocked: 

----------

## mouser

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> ... Mouser ....

 

```
# ssh ilDistruttore@pc_silian87

Password:

ilDistruttore@pc_silian87 ~ $ emerge unmerge world

ilDistruttore@pc_silian87 ~ $ emerge windows-1.0-alpha
```

E ho detto tutto   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: comunque si, ci lavoro bene.... è velocissimo e mi trovo da dio (fantastico quando apro un'immagine con il comando display, la riduco a icona e vedo l'anteprima in 64x64 da spostare sul desktop  :Cool:   :Cool:  )

----------

## ercoppa

ecco il mio http://immagini.p2pforum.it/show.php/4971_gentoo2.png

----------

## lavish

mouser è pazzo, sul serio   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> mouser è pazzo, sul serio  

 

la cosa bella è che tra i bookmark di firefox ha "enlightenment 17"   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   mouser è pazzo, sul serio   
> 
> la cosa bella è che tra i bookmark di firefox ha "enlightenment 17"  

 

Gia', ma mi serve solo perchè stavo studiando le API di E17.... ora devo aggiornare i bookmark  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

 *lavish wrote:*   

> mouser è pazzo, sul serio  

 

detto da te che usi wmii è tutto dire cmq  :Smile: 

(sai che scherzo ovviamente  :Razz: )

ciao

Rex

----------

## mouser

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   mouser è pazzo, sul serio   
> 
> detto da te che usi wmii è tutto dire cmq 

 

Beeeello wmii..... è al secondo posto tra i miei wm preferiti  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ecco qui il mio desktop vuoto

e durante l'utilizzo

----------

## mouser

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ecco qui il mio desktop vuoto
> 
> e durante l'utilizzo

 

E' incredibile:

```
# emerge moo
```

rimane uno degli ebuild più gettonati.... altro che gnome e compagnia bella  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

Ic3M4n il nero ti fa proprio schifo vero?

----------

## koma

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ecco qui il mio desktop vuoto
> 
> e durante l'utilizzo

 Come hai fatot a rendere translucido il menù della barra?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Ic3M4n il nero ti fa proprio schifo vero?

 

è un colore che mi piace molto. perchè problemi?

 *mouser wrote:*   

> rimane uno degli ebuild più gettonati.... altro che gnome e compagnia bella

 

beh... sono quelle cose carine che i programmatori inseriscono nei loro programmi e che è bello andare a vedere.   :Wink: 

 *koma wrote:*   

> Come hai fatto a rendere translucido il menù della barra?

 

semplicemente click dx - proprietà - sfondo -> colore pieno 

imposti il colore e poi lo metti un po' trasparente.

è più carino sfumato, si nota molto meno ed ha un'aspetto molto gradevole secondo me.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> ecco qua l'ultimo mio desktop =)
> 
> Gnome-2.12
> 
> Cairo-1.0.2
> ...

 

non ho capito come hai messo le ombre... fai transer su ogni applicazione o che altro?

----------

## Sasdo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> non ho capito come hai messo le ombre... fai transer su ogni applicazione o che altro?

 

semplicemente abilitando il compositing in xorg.conf e con xcompgr:

```
xorg.conf:

[...]

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"             "Enable"

EndSection

```

```
emerge -av xcompmgr

xcompmgr -c -r 5 -l -8 -t -5 -o .45 &

```

----------

## Guglie

da un po' di giorni è uscita finalmente la prima versione alpha di Thunar (che per chi non lo sapesse sarà il futuro file-manager di xfce): dopo tanti infruttuosi tentativi di compilare il codice di SVN adesso sono riuscito a compilare questa release

come velocità devo dire che è notevole: sono riusciti a fare un file-manager molto veloce che imho per certi aspetti assomiglia un po' un a rox, ma che con però ha delle aggiunte molto interessanti

per essere una release alpha per ora è molto stabile

http://web.ticino.com/guglie/pub/linux/screenshots/screenshot_thunar.jpg

ho scritto un ebuild da mettere in portage-overlay per thunar e uno per exo (dipendenza di thunar) per chi volesse installarlo in maniera pulita

http://web.ticino.com/guglie/pub/linux/gentoo/guglie_overlay/xfce-extra/

----------

## koma

Ho apportato qualche modifica al mio desk  :Wink: 

CLICK!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ho apportato qualche modifica al mio desk 
> 
> CLICK!

 

sarò sincero, non è il desktop a colpirmi, ma tutto il resto del sito! follia!   :Laughing:   fantastico!!!!

----------

## koma

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sarò sincero, non è il desktop a colpirmi, ma tutto il resto del sito! follia!    fantastico!!!!

 

Ehm  spero non sia preso come spam... sono un buon bevitore  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   
> 
> sarò sincero, non è il desktop a colpirmi, ma tutto il resto del sito! follia!    fantastico!!!! 
> 
> Ehm  spero non sia preso come spam... sono un buon bevitore 

  non credo sia da considerarsi spam fino a quando non dici i nomi delle "dibite energizzanti" che usiamo!   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ed ecco il mio ultimo desktop che mi Ã¨ costato tanta fatica (ben spesa!     :Cool: )

purtroppo ci sono alcune sbavature sulla barra superiore ma sono state inserite con lo screenshot, in effetti non ci sono durante il normale utilizzo del computer.

in ogni caso il mio povero pentium3 sembra reggere bene la mole di lavoro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atomikramp

non puoi postare una chicca del genere senza poi dirci cosa hai usato per realizzarla...

ho visto una cosa del genere nel desktop che stava progettando novel... dacci qualche info in più  :Smile: 

appena ho finito di lavorarci vi posto il mio

----------

## luna80

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho visto una cosa del genere nel desktop che stava progettando novel...
> 
> 

 

per chi non li ha ancora visti

http://www.linuxedge.org/videos/NLD_SLconf_4.avi

http://www.linuxedge.org/videos/NLD_SLconf_3.avi

cmq ora Ic3M4n deve dirci di più...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ed ecco il mio ultimo desktop che mi Ã¨ costato tanta fatica (ben spesa!    )
> 
> purtroppo ci sono alcune sbavature sulla barra superiore ma sono state inserite con lo screenshot, in effetti non ci sono durante il normale utilizzo del computer.
> 
> in ogni caso il mio povero pentium3 sembra reggere bene la mole di lavoro  

 

anche io lo voglio   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> non puoi postare una chicca del genere senza poi dirci cosa hai usato per realizzarla...
> 
> ho visto una cosa del genere nel desktop che stava progettando novel... dacci qualche info in più 
> 
> appena ho finito di lavorarci vi posto il mio

 

è il desktop di novell.

qui trovi tutto quello che ti serve.

----------

## tolipth

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Atomikramp wrote:*   non puoi postare una chicca del genere senza poi dirci cosa hai usato per realizzarla...
> 
> ho visto una cosa del genere nel desktop che stava progettando novel... dacci qualche info in più 
> 
> appena ho finito di lavorarci vi posto il mio 
> ...

 

ciao, ma è stabile?

----------

## Luca89

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> ciao, ma è stabile?

 

Non credo proprio.  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Thread chiuso visto l'eccessiva lunghezza.... Probabilmente è uno dei thread più lunghi di tutto il forum   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Continuate su questo

----------

